# DCL Picture of the Day - Part 6



## DISNEY FANTASY

This thread is the Sixth to be opened for everyone to share their pictures and memories of DCL. 

Thread 1
Thread 2
Thread 3
Thread 4
Thread 5 
Thread 5 (end)

Basically, no rules, but photos only, and minimal chat/text. 
This isnt the thread to ask questions other than re the photos, but admire DCL and the photo skills of cruisers. 
We thank everyone in advance for their fabulous photos and contribution.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

grimgrinnin said:


>



WOW!!! That does deserve to be on the front page of a brand new thread. Reminds me of our Copter flight in Juneau and a touch down.


----------



## DisneyHelen

Disney Magic ,Alesund , Norway


----------



## grimgrinnin

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> WOW!!! That does deserve to be on the front page of a brand new thread. Reminds me of our Copter flight in Juneau and a touch down.



Thanks - that is Juneau.  Mendenhall Glacier.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## mmouse37




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## mmouse37

Ice Sculpture in the Atrium when boarding the Magic for the EBTA

MJ


----------



## Chernabog1940

_Disney_ *DREAM*


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Evad

Mendenhall Glacier National Park...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Not my photo, it's DCLs, but I am there later today.


----------



## mmouse37

Halifax Titanic Gravesite.....and no there really was not a "Jack" Dawson like in the movie but there was a J. Dawson!  According to our guide a total coincidence!

And, on a serious note, I have always been very fascinated with the Titanic and its history so visiting this in Halifax was a very moving experience for me.  Our guide was wonderful explaining all the tombstones and the recovery efforts of Halifax when the disaster happened.

MJ


----------



## elena_n2o

The Disney Magic in Stavanger, Norway


----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## Chernabog1940

Entering Oslo, Norway


----------



## gumbypee

Chernabog1940 said:


> Entering Oslo, Norway


 hee like the bird!


----------



## Evad

Creek St. Ketchikan....


----------



## Donna3271

Evad said:


> Creek St. Ketchikan....


 Dave, Just AMAZING photography!!! Thanks so much for sharing this! Love Creek Street!!!


----------



## grady w

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> View attachment 110924


Is this in a suite?


----------



## adamki

Evad said:


> Creek St. Ketchikan....



The HDR effect works nicely there!


----------



## elena_n2o

Norddal, Norway


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Castaway club gift , today Disney Magic Dover.


----------



## king kamehameha

Beautiful blues around Nassau


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Dover today at sailaway


----------



## Chernabog1940

Vancouver, B.C.  --  through the raindrops


----------



## Magic 2013

love the Raindrop windows!


----------



## Evad

Thanks so much guys!!

Keeping your loved one warm on a cold rainy day in Ketchikan...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

The Disney Magic last night at Sea.


----------



## Evad

Palo brunch anyone.....


----------



## king kamehameha

Royal Palace


----------



## king kamehameha

We found this "Goofy" guy playing golf!


----------



## Chernabog1940

Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## noahdove

The beautiful glacier pieces.. my husband was able to touch one of the large pieces that the crew brought up on the ship...this part of the trip, the pictures don't do Tracy Arm justice tho..


----------



## king kamehameha

Goodbye Castaway Cay!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Live photo taken 17.14 Copenhagen on Disney  Magic.


----------



## krissy2803

Dave, your photos are inspiring me to get out there and take more pictures. Thank you so much for sharing your images!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## SeattleSuz

Evad said:


> Creek St. Ketchikan....


 Is this Ketchikan??


----------



## SeattleSuz

LOL, never mind, as soon as I posted, I saw the caption above the pic.  LOVE Ketchikan!  It's so pretty there!


----------



## king kamehameha




----------



## king kamehameha

grimgrinnin said:


>


This picture is AWESOME!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## king kamehameha

Now that's a big A**!


----------



## El Cid 94

It goes by so quickly...  The cruise and the Crown XR.  

C.C. 7/20/15


----------



## Evad

Juneau Alaska...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

On sale on the Magic today Sunday 26th.


----------



## mmouse37

Foggy evening onboard

MJ


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Fathoms tonight.


----------



## jenseib

Weird, I no longer get notifications for this new thread.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940

_Disney _*DREAM*


----------



## budamacdvcr

El Cid 94 said:


> View attachment 112122
> It goes by so quickly...  The cruise and the Crown XR.
> 
> C.C. 7/20/15


Great pic. Two of my favorites - CC and a beverage while sitting on verandah. Well done.


----------



## elena_n2o

Sailing back from Norway to Copenhagen...


----------



## gpb_1

My wife's birthday cake from her party on Saturday. 3 Weeks to go until our next cruise.


----------



## mmouse37

Canal boat ride in Copenhagen....our group was the only group onboard due to the rain!

MJ


----------



## grimgrinnin

Ketchikan


----------



## Evad

Skagway on the the way to Fraser BC.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Disney Magic - officers deck coming into Stockholm yesterday.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Disney Magic Bridge


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Helsinki today and officer PIN trading last night.


----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## jlynch924

Went to the way-back machine for this one. It's a gigantic chocolate ship for Pirate Night on the Wonder in 2007. The deck party was rained out and moved to the lobby of Tritan's, and I'm not sure this monster got moved to the party.


----------



## Chernabog1940

_Disney _*MAGIC*





[They air-brushed out the cigarette he had been holding in the original photo.]


----------



## Stan Solo

Iceberg At Tracy Arm.


----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Magic at Geiranger, Norway, from the Vesteråsfjellet view point (we hiked up there).


----------



## Chernabog1940

St. Petersburg, Russia


----------



## jenseib




----------



## king kamehameha

Just a perfect day!


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy




----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## Evad




----------



## mmouse37

On the first Magic Bahamas cruise out of NYC in May of 2012.  Characters waiting to make their trip down the stairs to the sail away party!

MJ


----------



## jenseib

grimgrinnin said:


>


 
We'll be on that Tuesday!!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy leaving Port Canaveral


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## Evad

English Bay Vancouver....


----------



## Chernabog1940

Ketchikan, Alaska


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Nolchic

Lovely Chihuly candelier on the Wonder from our Alasakan cruise a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## aan1701

Waves crashing behind Los Arcos in Cabo on this years WBPC


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Disney Magic Atrium - today- in Tallinn- for Frozen.


----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy atrium carpet


----------



## Quellman

El Cid 94 said:


> View attachment 112122
> It goes by so quickly...  The cruise and the Crown XR.
> 
> C.C. 7/20/15


Is this one of the bubble rooms in concierge?


----------



## El Cid 94

Quellman said:


> Is this one of the bubble rooms in concierge?



It is.  We actually had two bump-out rooms.  We splurged for our 20th anniversary and stayed in 12506 and 12508.  My sister and her family were in 12504.  We opened the dividers on both sides and had massive veranda!  Close as we will ever get to a Royal.


----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Concierge gift in the room today with a second especial limited lithograph


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - chandelier in the atrium


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Taken today.


----------



## adamki

Castaway Cay


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cabanas lunchtime today.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

Skagway Alaska....


----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## mmouse37




----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - elevator lobby outside Palo/Remy


----------



## mmouse37

Love the restrooms in that area!!!

MJ


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

The the stunning view 6 am local of the white cliffs of Dover today from the Magic.


----------



## Flossbolna

mmouse37 said:


> Love the restrooms in that area!!!
> 
> MJ



Yes, me too! And these were planned as pictures for the next (i.e. this) post! 







Disney Fantasy - Ladies' restroom at Palo/Remy






Disney Fantasy - Men's restroom at Palo/Remy

(yes, I did sneak into the (empty, because late at night) men's room - the things we do to get the perfect pictures for our fellow DISers! )


----------



## elena_n2o

Flossbolna said:


> Disney Fantasy - Men's restroom at Palo/Remy
> 
> (yes, I did sneak into the (empty, because late at night) men's room - the things we do to get the perfect pictures for our fellow DISers! )



Appreciate your dedication 

Restrooms are really beautiful!!!


----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wonder in Honolulu


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

North Europe 014 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr

Disney Magic docked last week in St Petersburg Russia, taken from a helicopter, more on my trip report and a video.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Untitled by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr

I am going to add this one as well as it was adorable, a few days ago in Tallinn.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## budamacdvcr

View from Cabana #6




Liquor and Chocolate Tasting


----------



## mmouse37

Manhattan Cruise Terminal check in area from 2012 cruise.

MJ


----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Honolulu


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cabanas on the Magic a couple of days ago.


----------



## mmouse37




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

Juneau, Alaska


----------



## Evad

Canada Place Vancouver.....


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

O Grills.


----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## mmouse37

Moon as we docked back at PC

MJ


----------



## PrincessShmoo

What's for lunch?


----------



## SuperTim

When was Terk on the ship?!?  We love that movie...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

SuperTim said:


> When was Terk on the ship?!?  We love that movie...



We met Terk in 2012 but haven't seen him on any ship since, I think Tarzan has been mainly forgotten now. I had a ride in an elevator with him and his minder.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tallinn. 

 


Yes the Magic is there in the distance.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

SuperTim said:


> When was Terk on the ship?!?  We love that movie...


That was on our Oct 2012 Hawaii cruise.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Fathoms



August 2015.


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Untitled by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr
> 
> I am going to add this one as well as it was adorable, a few days ago in Tallinn.



DS (1) just saw this and got the biggest smile on his face!  He grabbed my phone to have a closer look.  Thank you for making my munchkin smile.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MommyMeNDisney said:


> DS (1) just saw this and got the biggest smile on his face!  He grabbed my phone to have a closer look.  Thank you for making my munchkin smile.



Excellent!


----------



## Chernabog1940

Princess greeting aboard the *DREAM*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chernabog1940 said:


> Princess greeting aboard the *DREAM*


Wow, that's a lot of Princesses in one place.  On the Wonder they only had like 4 of them at a time.

Anyway, here's my contribution for today


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## grimgrinnin

Low tide in Skagway:









A couple hours later...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## phinz

360*, moveable picture of the Disney Dream Atrium. Just click and drag to look around.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Pike Place Market*, Seattle, Washington - debarkation port for our Alaska cruise


----------



## Meriweather

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Pike Place Market*, Seattle, Washington - debarkation port for our Alaska cruise



My old stomping grounds....going to Seattle tomorrow to visit BFF and we will be at the market on Tuesday


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Arriving in Hilo


----------



## phinz

Evad said:


>



Do you have a non-HDR version of this? I'd like to see how it looks before being processed because it looks like a really nice picture. I can't stand obvious HDR. I think it distracts from the actual subject.


----------



## diznymom

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 113789
> 
> Moon as we docked back at PC
> 
> MJ



The moon looks like Dash from the Incredibles.


----------



## vanessa3198

Evad said:


>


Wow This is an awesome picture!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## dcassetta

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> We met Terk in 2012 but haven't seen him on any ship since, I think Tarzan has been mainly forgotten now. I had a ride in an elevator with him and his minder.



A little off topic for this particular thread, but I just wanted to point out that Terk is not a boy. Terk is short for  Terkina, and she is female.  I agree you don't see her often now. The last time I saw Terk was June 2014 near the African Outpost in Epcot.


----------



## DisneyHelen

Geiranger Fjord,Norway


----------



## ajmomouse




----------



## PrincessShmoo

dcassetta said:


> A little off topic for this particular thread, but I just wanted to point out that Terk is not a boy. Terk is short for  Terkina, and she is female.  I agree you don't see her often now. The last time I saw Terk was June 2014 near the African Outpost in Epcot.


One problem is - the Tarzan show on Broadway has Terk as a male (at least the regional show we just saw did).  Onboard the Wonder, when I took his/her picture, I didn't even know what character it was.  It just thought it was a cute picture.  My feeling at the time was it was male.

Anyway, next picture - Hilo harbor


----------



## theostwalts

Here is a screen shot of the Fantasy leaving today.  If you can't be on it you can at least watch it leave!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Chernabog1940

Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

IMG_3246 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr


----------



## southerngirl528

PrincessShmoo said:


> Arriving in Maui
> View attachment 114329



Aloha PrincessShmoo! Your picture is awesome! But it really looks like the port at Hilo……. Are you going to be on one of the Hawaii sailings next month?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

southerngirl528 said:


> Aloha PrincessShmoo! Your picture is awesome! But it really looks like the port at Hilo……. Are you going to be on one of the Hawaii sailings next month?


Oops! You are so right.  I had it in the wrong folder on my computer, but it's fixed now.  Yes, it's Hilo.
No, we're still in the "not repeating itineraries" stage of our cruising life, and we've done Hawaii.  But we really enjoyed it.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

It was a little bit overcast that morning


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jlynch924

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> View attachment 114521



Was the AquaDunk empty for your cruise? Too cold? That CM looks bundled up!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

jlynch924 said:


> Was the AquaDunk empty for your cruise? Too cold? That CM looks bundled up!



Some of the cruise yes, but we had sunshine as well and it had a long queue then, yes lifeguards did really dress up.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Evad

Disney Wonder


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Early morning in Hilo:


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Disney Magic


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

On the Wonder


----------



## rescuetink

theostwalts said:


> Here is a screen shot of the Fantasy leaving today.  If you can't be on it you can at least watch it leave!
> 
> View attachment 114517



BUT IT'S LEAVING WITHOUT ME AGAIN!!!!


----------



## mmouse37

Wall near exit in Cabanas on the Magic

MJ


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Carioca wall.


----------



## Rigby




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

I have one like that.


----------



## dcassetta

Rigby said:


> View attachment 115308



Pictures like these are my very favorite character photos. We all have lots of posed photos, and those are nice.  But, I really enjoy the candid shots, where someone is just interacting with the character.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wonder - Quiet Cove pool and whirlpools


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Rigby

dcassetta said:


> Pictures like these are my very favorite character photos. We all have lots of posed photos, and those are nice.  But, I really enjoy the candid shots, where someone is just interacting with the character.



This is my favorite of all the character photos we've taken so far. Wasn't planned at all. Just came across Captain Mickey by accident on deck. My son ran to him, gave him a big hug, and asked,"Where's Pluto?".


----------



## elena_n2o

dcassetta said:


> Pictures like these are my very favorite character photos. We all have lots of posed photos, and those are nice.  But, I really enjoy the candid shots, where someone is just interacting with the character.



That's probably one of the things I loved the most about the cruise, it's how unique the interactions with the characters are.

This is one of my favourite pictures from our cruise (even though it's completely blurred). It was late, I had picked up my daughter from the kids club after dinner and we were going back to our room for bed, when my daughter saw Cinderella on deck 4, so we stopped to go and see her. It was also bedtime for Cinderella too, though, so she took my daughter by the hand and started walking towards Shutters to leave (needless to say, my daughter went with her without even checking if I was following or not...) Then Belle joined them, and all of them continued on their way. It was a bit difficult to keep up and take pictures (hence the blurred one), but my daughter was in heaven. At then end they both gave her a hug and wished her good night... There was not a happier girl on board


----------



## mmouse37

Donald just hanging out with everyone!!

MJ


----------



## MousseauMob

jenseib said:


>


I've been meaning to tell you, I love all your pic's on Castaway Cay, I've been joking to my family about how I think you live on the island because of all the great pic's.  This one especially put a smile on my face, as I've been haunting port adventures for a while in the hopes a cabana would become available, and it did on the same day this was the pic of the day.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Lifeboat practice


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Catherine's palace St Petersburg.


----------



## mmouse37

Fog ahead!!!

MJ


----------



## jenseib

MousseauMob said:


> I've been meaning to tell you, I love all your pic's on Castaway Cay, I've been joking to my family about how I think you live on the island because of all the great pic's.  This one especially put a smile on my face, as I've been haunting port adventures for a while in the hopes a cabana would become available, and it did on the same day this was the pic of the day.


 
I sure wish I did!  LOL!  I just take a lot of pictures and try to post one daily.  It's been over a year since I have been there but next Feb should be my next visit!
I hope I brought you a little luck!!!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

North Europe 014 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



North Europe 013 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr


----------



## Cfudge

Fantasy - Deck 9 - Last side facing cabin at the back provides a fantastic view aft as the next cabin curves around the back. What a treat for a week!


----------



## Meriweather

spaghetti and meatball light fixture


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Hilo


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Wonder in Hilo


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

At the macadamia nut factory tour


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## kaicruiser

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 115986
> 
> Fog ahead!!!
> 
> MJ








absolutely love this photo. i always want to take fog photos.


----------



## Evad

Here's another fog pic...

The Wonder in Alaska...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Halema'uma'u Crater


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tallinn



The Magic is there if you look hard between the church spires.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Our server, Minda, returning after a day off


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Daisy Do Lites


----------



## Quellman

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> View attachment 118107 View attachment 118108 View attachment 118109 Daisy Do Lites


And I'm suddenly hungry, despite that it is 'only' quick serve food.


----------



## Meriweather

Another meal

pineapple and coconut bananas




melon and oranges




salad




prime rib





cheese sticks.....kids meal




brownie and ice cream


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Got to say whilst on the theme I love this fruit kebabs. And there and they are good for you.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Found a close up.


----------



## erk711

El Cid 94 said:


> View attachment 112122
> It goes by so quickly...  The cruise and the Crown XR.
> 
> C.C. 7/20/15


Good you got that picture while you could! LOL!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dinner time!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Catherine's Palace St Petersburg.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

From Capilano Suspension Bridge area Vancouver.....


----------



## jenseib

You need something to wash all that food down.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

The _Mecklenburgische Baederbahn_ *"MOLLI"* [Germany]


----------



## Evad

The Wonder in Ketchikan.....


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> The Wonder in Ketchikan.....



Wow, I had to quote as thats a fabulous photo. We need a double like button.





North Europe 053 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr

Hermitage St Petersburg.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

North Europe 220 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Leaving Hawaii


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Atrium - Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Butchart Gardens*, Victoria, BC


----------



## Evad

Thanks so much Andrew!!


Stanley Park Vancouver...


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Buena Vista Theater - Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Meriweather

Palo


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Disney Magic various I Pad by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr


----------



## Jaxasaurous

Meriweather said:


> Palo


 I loved my dinner at Palo and these pictures are making me hungry for it again.


----------



## Meriweather

Jaxasaurous said:


> I loved my dinner at Palo and these pictures are making me hungry for it again.



Oh yes....can't wait to go back!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

I know I have posted today but if we are making people drawl on Palo food.




IMG_3475 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr




IMG_3476 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



IMG_3484 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



IMG_3485 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



IMG_3488 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



IMG_3489 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



IMG_3490 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr

And 7.30pm and how the price increase has kicked in.




IMG_3478 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

How about brunch....


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

St Petersburg.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*City Hall*, Stockholm, Sweden. It is in this room where the Nobel Prizes [except the Peace Prize] are awarded each year.


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Chernabog1940

Gaudi's Casa Batllo, Barcelona, Spain


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sorry, not a great picture, but I like it


----------



## MousseauMob

PrincessShmoo said:


> Sorry, not a great picture, but I like it
> View attachment 120483


Looks like she is leaving the ball, is about to run down the stairs, and lose a slipper.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MousseauMob said:


> Looks like she is leaving the ball, is about to run down the stairs, and lose a slipper.


Now, see, I saw her as just arriving at the ball, and hesitating before descending onto the dance floor.


----------



## MousseauMob

PrincessShmoo said:


> Now, see, I saw her as just arriving at the ball, and hesitating before descending onto the dance floor.


Ah, yes! Hmmm, I'm thinking this say's more about *us* than the actual picture! Glass half full optimist (arriving at the ball), and glass half empty pessimist (leaving the ball).


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Gibralter*


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wonder atrium


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940

Pre-embarkation for our Baltic Cruise


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## mmouse37

Our door on the Fantasy recently.

MJ


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

Beaver pond at Mendenhall Glacier....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Carpeting on deck 5 outside Studio Sea on the Wonder


----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Port Adventures Desk


----------



## tltay2005

Sunset on the Dream.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Deck 2 Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940

Skagway, Alaska


----------



## Tonka's Skipper

Dam DF, your making me hungry with these!............AKK




DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I know I have posted today but if we are making people drawl on Palo food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3475 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3476 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3484 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3485 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3488 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3489 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3490 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr
> 
> And 7.30pm and how the price increase has kicked in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3478 by ANDREW PORTER, on Fli
> 
> 
> Dam DF, your making my hungry here!
> 
> 
> AKK


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Atrium during Very Merrytime Cruises


----------



## mmouse37

Long, long hallway from Animators past Royal Court on the Fantasy!!


----------



## ubish00

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 121863
> 
> Long, long hallway from Animators past Royal Court on the Fantasy!!



How in the world did you manage to get a picture without any people? Love it.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## mmouse37

ubish00 said:


> How in the world did you manage to get a picture without any people? Love it.



I actually waited until a group of people walked by and then caught that shot....with close to 4,000 guests onboard you would think it would be impossible to find an empty hallway!! LOL!!

MJ


----------



## mmouse37




----------



## jenseib

Juneau Whale Watching




whale24 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## ubish00

mmouse37 said:


> I actually waited until a group of people walked by and then caught that shot....with close to 4,000 guests onboard you would think it would be impossible to find an empty hallway!! LOL!!
> 
> MJ


We're doing our first cruise on the Fantasy this year.  Here's hoping I am so lucky.  lol


----------



## mmouse37

Coming up on Anniversary #36 tomorrow!!!  Wish we were onboard this week to celebrate again!!!

MJ


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

Disney Dream meets up with the Disney Magic December 2013 in Nassau Bahamas


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Alcatraz Island*, just before going under the Golden Gate Bridge, early on a foggy morning of our re-positioning cruise.


----------



## saintstickets

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 122192
> 
> Coming up on Anniversary #36 tomorrow!!!  Wish we were onboard this week to celebrate again!!!
> 
> MJ


MJ,
At least we know they don't use the same plate!


----------



## mmouse37

haha....I know they don't because I actually licked the plate a bit  Only kidding!!

MJ


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## mmouse37

Is it a bat or an aardvark in a swing...can't tell??!!  Cute though!!!

MJ


----------



## Flossbolna

Elevator lobby looking towards the atrium - Disney Fantasy


----------



## mmouse37

Beautiful pic!!!

MJ


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

cast152 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Flossbolna

Guest Services - Disney Fantasy


----------



## mmouse37

Adult pool on the Fantasy while in port.  Nice and empty!!

MJ


----------



## jenseib

cast155 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924

I don't remember what this drink on CC was called, but it was fantastic. t was the Drink of the Day on CC day and my waitress kept them coming. And I would love one right now, and love to have my toes buried in the sand.


----------



## Evad




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chernabog1940 said:


>


That is so cool!  Can I save it?


----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy 

seating area in the atrium (or maybe down one level in front of Enchanted Garden - not sure where I took that picture, sorry!)


----------



## jenseib

Ketchikan




ketch28 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

PrincessShmoo said:


> That is so cool!  Can I save it?




Shmoo, I thought I had answered that you *may *save it, but in looking back I don't see my response posted.


----------



## mmouse37

Obviously not from a DCL cruise but felt compelled today to post.  It was from a Carnival cruise we took in August 2000.  How we all miss that skyline.  Peace.

MJ


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chernabog1940 said:


> you *may *


Thanks.


----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Entrance to Royal Court


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Skagway*, Alaska - from the White Pass and Yukon Railroad. The _Wonder _is on the right in the background.


----------



## jenseib

cast159 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## RDP

4 night Dream


----------



## RDP

Castaway cay cabana 7


----------



## RDP




----------



## jenseib

cast173 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy


----------



## mmouse37




----------



## jenseib

cast183 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Cove Cafe


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Dream*


----------



## jenseib

cast185 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

mag9 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Tallinn*, Estonia


----------



## Flossbolna

jenseib said:


> mag9 by Jenseib, on Flickr



Oh! Poor Donald looks a bit scary without his eyes!


----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy Cove Cafe.


----------



## WIFamily

Satellite Falls - Fantasy, Nov 12th 2014 - around 6 AM.


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## mmouse37

Chair in Remy on the Fantasy.  Remy in the scrollwork!

MJ


----------



## jenseib

mag11 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Creek St. Ketchikan


----------



## skipfierce

St Thomas - Fantasy


----------



## AcuraTL




----------



## jenseib

mag48 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Tracy Arm...


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Dream*


----------



## jenseib

mag51 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Madeira*


----------



## Evad

From the Capilano Suspension Bridge park in Vancouver....


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib

mag78 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mag81 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mag84 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Royal Court


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

More from Capilano...


----------



## jenseib

ketch125 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## mmouse37

Rough seas as seen from Deck 2 porthole!

MJ


----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Royal Court


----------



## PrincessShmoo

OK, since it appears that the photo posting issues have resolved, I'll  post again.  Elevator floor - Wonder


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Magic *- pre-re-imagined


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Magic *- pre-re-imagined


N-i-i-i-c-e!









MAY I save this one, also?


----------



## mmouse37

Luggage carts at Port Canaveral waiting to offload bags.

MJ


----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Royal Court


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 126379
> 
> Luggage carts at Port Canaveral waiting to offload bags.
> 
> MJ


I have one similar to this!


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

View out to sea (Wonder, Beach Blanket Buffet)


----------



## JLMDisneyCruise

Disney Fantasy in Royal Court Sept 19, 2015


----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Royal Court


----------



## Chernabog1940

PrincessShmoo said:


> N-i-i-i-c-e!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAY I save this one, also?




Sure


----------



## mmouse37




----------



## Evad

Creek St........


----------



## PrincessShmoo

A couple of verandahs on the Wonder


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

*MAGIC*


----------



## AcuraTL




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## mmouse37




----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Royal Court


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Mickey Pool - Wonder


----------



## jenseib

mag85 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Skagway Alaska...


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chihuly chandelier - Wonder


----------



## jenseib

mag86 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mag89 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## mmouse37

Catwalk on 2005 EBPC cruise Bridge Tour.

MJ


----------



## jenseib

ketch165 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Saxman Village*, Ketchikan, Alaska  





World's largest collection of totem poles


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

Juneau Alaska...


----------



## Meriweather

Grand Cayman


----------



## jenseib

mag91 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Royal Court

(yes, I took a lot of pictures in there!)


----------



## Evad

Ketchikan Alaska...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Replacing the pictures on deck 5.  They had special pictures up there for the silent auction.  These are the regular alphabet pictures being put back up.


----------



## Chernabog1940

One of the alphabet pictures from above


----------



## Meriweather

Good Hope House in Jamaica


----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Royal Court


----------



## Evad

The Wonder in Juneau Alaska....


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Getting ready for a lecture - Wonder 2012


----------



## Evad

Canada Place taken from the Wonder....


----------



## jenseib

Juneau




jun17 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Magic*


----------



## elena_n2o

Palo


----------



## Meriweather

DH always asks for a cheese plate for dessert in MDR.....last trip they seemed to have a competition. They got  more and more elaborate. He ended up having enough to share with the whole table


----------



## insureman

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 126944 View attachment 126945
> 
> Catwalk on 2005 EBPC cruise Bridge Tour.
> 
> MJ


I remember doing that before they stopped the bridge tours!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Princess Greeting on the Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940

From inside the* White Pass and Yukon Railroad*


----------



## Evad

Juneau Alaska...


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

mag92 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*To commemorate this year's Nobel prizes.*

The 1st picture is part of the end-wall in the reception hall of the Stockholm, Sweden, City Hall where the Nobel [except the Peace Prize] recipients gather prior to descending the grand staircase to their awards banquet.







The 2nd picture is that hall [this has been posted previously]







The last picture is a place setting from the banquet


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wonder


----------



## jenseib

mag93 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

Mendenhall Glacier....


----------



## jenseib

mag98 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Royal Court


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PollyBrit

Awesome pics!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

mag99 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## bcwife76




----------



## Evad




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## kickash




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Actually a two-parter,  Diversions on the Wonder


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Outlook Lounge (in the mid ship funnel, deck 13)


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Flossbolna said:


> Disney Fantasy - Outlook Lounge (in the mid ship funnel, deck 13)


Looks like it's set up for a wedding.


----------



## Flossbolna

PrincessShmoo said:


> Looks like it's set up for a wedding.



Yes, that's what we thought. But we were there at 11pm, no wedding at that time of day!  It is a shame that the venue is not used more. It is actually really nice!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Flossbolna said:


> Yes, that's what we thought. But we were there at 11pm, no wedding at that time of day!  It is a shame that the venue is not used more. It is actually really nice!


I've been there a couple of times.  That's where they do the interdenominational service on Sundays.  Maybe the wedding was earlier and they just hadn't taken down the flowers in the corners.  Or it was first thing in the morning.  Who knows.


----------



## kickash




----------



## jenseib

mag100 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mag102 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Flossbolna

PrincessShmoo said:


> I've been there a couple of times.  That's where they do the interdenominational service on Sundays.  Maybe the wedding was earlier and they just hadn't taken down the flowers in the corners.  Or it was first thing in the morning.  Who knows.



The flowers are actually the Christmas decorations. We were on a Merrytime cruise. And I was impressed that they even decorate this space that is used so little.

Oh, and in order to stay on topic:






Disney Fantasy - Outlook Lounge elevator (going up to 14)


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Enchanted Garden


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Juneau*, Alaska


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Bathroom at Enchanted Garden (note that even the bathroom has Christmas decorations with the little silvery stuff in the flower vase!).


----------



## mmouse37

Disney Fantasy in NYC for her Christening - 2012

MJ

Minnie just about to help Christen her later that night.  A hatch opened on the side of the ship and the catwalk came out.  Nick Cannon and Minnie came out to Christen her.  You can see the bottle of champagne Nick Cannon is holding right behind Minnie.

MJ


----------



## Trera

Meriweather said:


>


I miss seeing the Flying Dutchman at CC


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

Disney Wonder...


----------



## Chernabog1940

Barcelona, Spain


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

On our TransAtlantic cruise


----------



## Chernabog1940

On the DVC Member cruise --   'Ducky' along with Stacia Martin and Tim O'Day


----------



## Meriweather

Had to add this one....that Minnie is hanging on my wall


----------



## jenseib

mag103 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mag104 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

Our escort into San Francisco Harbor





The figure in the bow appeared to be a mannequin


----------



## jenseib

mag105 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

pc1 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Taken while leaving St. Thomas last week


----------



## jenseib

pc2 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

When it was my wife's 40th birthday we invited her parents to join us on a DCL seven night eastern cruise.  My in-laws insist that they could never enjoy a cruise because they will loose sight of land and see nothing but water for some of the cruise!






They must hate the sight of sunsets. They must hate the sight of ever changing clouds. They must hate the sight of the changing colors of the sea. They must hate the white caps breaking when the wind is up. If you're lucky you see sea turtles, stingrays, dolphins, the spray of whales in the distance, sea birds flying along side the ship at night in the glow of it's lights, the sight of land off in the distance. And SUNSETS!!!!

MY WIFE AND I LOVE THE SEA DAYS!!!!!


----------



## jlynch924

Castaway Cay 2007


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib

pc3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Juneau  Alaska.....


----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Light fixture in hallway leading to Enchanted Garden


----------



## jenseib

mend49 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

port6 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Magic*


----------



## jlynch924

Making flubber in the Oceaneer's Lab on the Dream.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Studio Sea - Wonder


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

jun105 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## MPS516

Shmoo . .

Keep posting Wonder, she is such a special ship and i just can't get enough.  So worried they are going to change her character in dry dock next year.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Studio Sea bar - Wonder


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Studio Sea ceiling - Wonder


----------



## bcwife76

Deck 4, Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Evad

Creek St. Ketchikan.....


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## solar21

Disney Fantasy, October 2015


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy - Bon Voyage Bar (located in the Atrium)


----------



## Chernabog1940

Happy Halloween


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Meriweather said:


>





Chernabog1940 said:


> Happy Halloween





Meriweather said:


>


Wonderful, clear, crisp, photos, thank you.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Ketchikan*, Alaska


----------



## Evad

Tracy Arm Alaska...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sunset on the Wonder


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

A hallway in the *Hermitage*, St. Petersburg, Russia


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wonder


----------



## Pegasus928

The Dream from Scuttles Cove on CC


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

endi87 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## NC State

Meriweather said:


>


I have been on two cruises and never found this.  Where is it?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

NC State said:


> I have been on two cruises and never found this.  Where is it?


That's the old Pirate night buffet.  It was set up on the pool deck on the Magic and Wonder.  Once the Fantasy & Dream joined the fleet, the buffet was moved indoors to the regular buffet setup.


----------



## Flossbolna

Disney Fantasy


----------



## Trera

Chernabog1940 said:


>


Minnie is always so beautiful!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## Meriweather

Jodi Benson


----------



## Pegasus928

The new look concierge deck on the Dream


----------



## eagles1281

View from room 6096 on the Dream


----------



## NC State

PrincessShmoo said:


> That's the old Pirate night buffet.  It was set up on the pool deck on the Magic and Wonder.  Once the Fantasy & Dream joined the fleet, the buffet was moved indoors to the regular buffet setup.


Is this something if you didn't want to do a table service on Pirate's Night?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

NC State said:


> Is this something if you didn't want to do a table service on Pirate's Night?


No, after the pirate show (pool deck) and fireworks there's a buffet (mostly tacos, desserts).  It's only open about 45 minutes, so you need to be fairly quick.

I suppose you could not do dinner that night and just to the Pirate Buffet, if you wanted to.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dinner is served


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Akershus Fortress* [Castle], Oslo, Norway


----------



## Pegasus928

The view from Cabana 25


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Evad

Juneau Alaska.....


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dancing with the Officers - Wonder


----------



## southerngirl528

Shmoo, was your "Dancing with the Officers" pic from the 2012 Hawaii Cruise? I remember this event on the October '12 sailing. I especially recall Captain Fabian "dancing" with the most precious tiny girl in an equally tiny wheelchair. It was one of the sweetest moments I witnessed on that sailing.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

southerngirl528 said:


> Shmoo, was your "Dancing with the Officers" pic from the 2012 Hawaii Cruise? I remember this event on the October '12 sailing. I especially recall Captain Fabian "dancing" with the most precious tiny girl in an equally tiny wheelchair. It was one of the sweetest moments I witnessed on that sailing.


Yep, that was the one.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Dream*


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Madeira*


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Meriweather said:


>



This is sooooo cool.


----------



## Meriweather

Gotta love Chihuly 






St Maarten


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cadillac Lounge, Laurence J. Blackler


----------



## Evad




----------



## Meriweather

Madeira


----------



## Evad

Palo on the Wonder...


----------



## southerngirl528

Evad, LOVE, love that pix of Palo on the Wonder!!!


----------



## Evad

southerngirl528 said:


> Evad, LOVE, love that pix of Palo on the Wonder!!!




Thanks so much!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bedtime on the Wonder


----------



## southerngirl528

I have that bookmark still, Shmoo!!! Made me smile seeing the picture. Mahalo!


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

A series of sunrise pictures from the Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Kadriorg Palace*, Tallinn, Estonia.  [Built by Peter the Great for his 2nd wife, Catherine I]


----------



## Meriweather

our table "family" and servers


----------



## Evad

Prospect Point Vancouver....


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Beer tasting in Diversions


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Palace Guard*, Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Meriweather

Barcelona


----------



## Evad

Ketchikan Alaska....


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Happy Birthday, Minnie!* [Mickey, too, of course]


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## bcwife76

@PrincessShmoo  how do we get one of those anniversary buttons - guest services? While our upcoming Alaska cruise is to celebrate our 40th birthdays, it so happens our 12th wedding anniversary falls on the last night of our cruise


----------



## PrincessShmoo

bcwife76 said:


> @PrincessShmoo  how do we get one of those anniversary buttons - guest services? While our upcoming Alaska cruise is to celebrate our 40th birthdays, it so happens our 12th wedding anniversary falls on the last night of our cruise


That one was given by our servers at dinner.  The anniversary was noted on the reservation, and we mentioned it to our head server at the beginning of the cruise when we wanted the celebration.

But, I'm fairly sure you can get them at Guest Services also.


----------



## bcwife76

PrincessShmoo said:


> That one was given by our servers at dinner.  The anniversary was noted on the reservation, and we mentioned it to our head server at the beginning of the cruise when we wanted the celebration.
> 
> But, I'm fairly sure you can get them at Guest Services also.



I put it on our reservation and will also mention it to our server, thank you!

And because I got this off topic a bit, here's a pic:


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Watching the pirate night show - Wonder


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

Royal Crest at Peterhof, St. Petersburg, Russia


----------



## Meriweather

Gibraltar


----------



## BigJon

Pallet fence at the Serenity Bay BBQ, taken yesterday at Castaway Cay. Simple fence, but cool......


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Dream*


----------



## jenseib

skag112 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Castaway Ray's Stingray Adventure*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Pirate Night buffet - Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Song Festival* grounds in Tallinn, Estonia


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

The course for Pirate night (so we could be facing into the wind for fireworks)


----------



## BigJon

I would think the American Pickers would like to have these metal signs, as you enter the Men's bathroom at Serenity Bay. I took this picture this past Thursday....


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## BigJon

Cozumel from the Disney Magic last week.....


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## disneymommy1979

Next to the Magic in Grand Cayman while on the Fantasy!


----------



## disneymommy1979

Remy brunch


----------



## Trera

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Minnie!* [Mickey, too, of course]


Minnie looks amazing as always!


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## mmouse37

New post cards onboard in the shops

MJ


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Walt Disney Theater - Wonder


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

Juneau Alaska...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Set up for Captain's Q & A
 

The Q & A


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cove Cafe window - Wonder


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Vancouver*, B.C.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cove Cafe - Wonder


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Sao Vicente* - Madeira


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Ceiling in Cove Cafe - Wonder


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

The Wonder in Alaska...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Quiet Cove tables - Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Deck 4 Forward* - Magic


----------



## mmouse37

Guest on another cruise line showing their true colors!!!

MJ


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## tstobb




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

More from Capilano...


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## king kamehameha

Castaway Cay Marina


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

Capilano....


----------



## Meriweather

Panama canal trains


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Church of our Savior on Spilled Blood*, St. Petersburg, Russia  [detail]


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Quiet Cove pool - Wonder


----------



## aan1701

Broken Lock Gate from the 2015 WBPC


----------



## Meriweather

the view from our cabin as the ship was rising in the Panama canal


----------



## Evad




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Magic*


----------



## Matrix21

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Magic*



I'll take one of those stand mixers please...thank you very much!


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

The Wonder...


----------



## Chernabog1940

Magic


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Dixielady908




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Time to practice your signal flags.  In the forward women's restroom on the Wonder:


----------



## ASchwa

PrincessShmoo said:


> Time to practice your signal flags.  In the forward women's restroom on the Wonder:
> View attachment 139861



I looked it up! What a sense of humor!


----------



## Evad

Area around Mendenhall Glacier...


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Dixielady908

St. Maarten


----------



## Evad

A melting glacier onboard the Wonder....


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Chernabog1940

One of the large halls inside *Peterhof*, St. Petersburg, Russia


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Chernabog1940 said:


> One of the large halls inside *Peterhof*, St. Petersburg, Russia


Always love your clear shots and wonderful photos, question? Isn't that, Catherine Palace of Tsarskoye Selo near Saint Petersburg.


----------



## Chernabog1940

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Always love your clear shots and wonderful photos, question? Isn't that, Catherine Palace of Tsarskoye Selo near Saint Petersburg.



Thanks for your kind words. I have enjoyed your pix also.  According to my records, the picture was taken at Peterhof.  It is the only place outside of St. Petersburg proper that we visited. After taking that picture, the group was told that no pictures inside Peterhof were allowed. Below is a picture I have already posted of the outside of the building. If I have made a mistake in the naming, I am sorry.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Chernabog1940 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. I have enjoyed your pix also.  According to my records, the picture was taken at Peterhof.  It is the only place outside of St. Petersburg proper that we visited. After taking that picture, the group was told that no pictures inside Peterhof were allowed. Below is a picture I have already posted of the outside of the building. If I have made a mistake in the naming, I am sorry.


Thank you, that's what I thought, no photos inside at the Peterhof but your prior photo looked like the Amber room at Catherines. Clearly this here is a wonderful photo of the Peterhof fountain park.


----------



## Evad




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## dcassetta

That's a lovely photo, but what's most impressive to me is how stunningly empty the pool is!


----------



## Chernabog1940

Inside the *Hermitage*, St. Petersburg, Russia


----------



## Trera

Meriweather said:


>


Wish I was there right now!


----------



## Meriweather

Trera said:


> Wish I was there right now!


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Trera

Meriweather said:


> Isn't that the truth!


You have some great pictures Meriweather!!


----------



## Meriweather

Trera said:


> You have some great pictures Meriweather!!



Thank you......hope to get a lot  more in Feb!!


----------



## Evad

Prospect Point Vancouver...


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## tstobb

Decided that Donald needed an enhancement


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

the Pacific Ocean Hawaii cruise


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

More rough waters


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

Meriweather said:


>



Love this place!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Through our deck 2 porthole


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## rramsr




----------



## Evad




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

The Wonder in Key West....


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

One of the photo locations


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

Tortola, BVI


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Cruise-n-2015




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Disney Magic - First calling at a Port plaques.


----------



## BigJon




----------



## BigJon

Serenity Bay BBQ


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dinnertime


----------



## Chernabog1940

Part of the medieval wall to *Old Town* in Tallinn, Estonia


----------



## TeaBee

Nassau


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wavebands


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## phinz




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## rhinodadz

New Year's Eve on the Dream


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chernabog1940 said:


>


I love the old look.


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## JJsmama

Meriweather said:


>



I love the Fairy GodMothers.  Where is this piece located?


----------



## Trera

TeaBee said:


> View attachment 146002
> Nassau


Beautiful shot!


----------



## Chernabog1940

Stockholm


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Reddaisy




----------



## TeaBee

Trera said:


> Beautiful shot!


Thank you! I wish I was there right now!


----------



## Trera

me too. Pouring in Orlando today.


----------



## Reddaisy




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Reddaisy




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Buena Vista Theater - Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## rhinodadz

Departing Nassau harbor





DCL Dec 2015 (307 of 419).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Carpeting on the Wonder


----------



## rhinodadz

Departing Nassau




http://[url=https://flic.kr/p/CV4Yk...om/photos/rhinodad/]Rhinodad[/url], on Flickr
DCL Dec 2015 (328 of 419)-HDR.jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Port Lecture - Glen Dolberg


----------



## cyndiella

PrincessShmoo said:


> Carpeting on the Wonder
> View attachment 149884


Loving all the Wonder pics!  We are cruising on her next year.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Ketchikan*, Alaska


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Chernabog1940

The Czars' _Winter Palace_ in St. Petersburg, Russia -- home of the *Hermitage Museum*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Arriving in Ensenada


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Chernabog1940 said:


> The Czars' _Winter Palace_ in St. Petersburg, Russia -- home of the *Hermitage Museum*


Wonderful shot, been there, clear and in focus, nice blue sky helps. Well proportioned.


----------



## Chernabog1940

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Wonderful shot, been there, clear and in focus, nice blue sky helps. Well proportioned.




Thanks.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Alcatraz *- early one foggy morning.  From our re-positioning cruise.


----------



## honeybeesmom

I enjoy all the beautiful pictures you post,they are beautiful!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Dover Castle*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Carnival Inspiration in Ensenada


----------



## jenseib

port1 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Magic*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Securing the lines in Ensenada


----------



## Tonka's Skipper

Meriweather said:


> Panama canal trains




Ahhh..........just for the record......they are :   Panama Canal Mules!

AKK


----------



## Chernabog1940

Tortola, BVI


----------



## jenseib

port2 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Trera

jenseib said:


> port2 by Jenseib, on Flickr


will see this in just a couple of weeks!!


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib

port3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Who's watching where the ship is going?


----------



## jenseib

port5 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Kadriorg Palace*, Tallinn, Estonia.  Built by Peter the Great


----------



## jenseib

port6 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## hygienist999




----------



## hygienist999




----------



## hygienist999




----------



## jenseib

port7 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Magic, Wonder, Dream, Fantasy*


----------



## jenseib

port8 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Disney Fantasy...


----------



## Chernabog1940

Leaving Port Canaveral


----------



## Chernabog1940

_Dream  _--  *Enchanted Garden*


----------



## jenseib

port9 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## lillygator

Keep them coming


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Hmmmm... I never noticed before - the date's wrong (this was on our 2012 Hawaii cruise).


----------



## jenseib

port10 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sunset in Ensenada


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Palo *-- on the _Dream_


----------



## jenseib

Funky pano shot




port85 by Jenseib, on Flickr

And a quickie as the main mouse walked by.




port86 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

port87 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy.....


----------



## hygienist999




----------



## jenseib

Super Bowl Sunday




port88 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

Inside a church in Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

port15 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Evad

The Fantasy....


----------



## Bumbling Bee

Parasailing on the maiden voyage of the Dream


----------



## jenseib

port94 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Ensenada at night


----------



## Chernabog1940

The inner courtyard of the *Czars' Winter Palace* in St. Petersburg, Russia -- now home of the _Hermitage Museum_


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

port21 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port22 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

port23 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy.....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

On Route 66


----------



## Chernabog1940

The *Dream*


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

View out our window at PC




port24 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

port25 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Trera

Laundress said:


> View attachment 155856


Soooo relaxing!!


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

port26 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port27 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Vancouver*, B.C.


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib

port28 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port29 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

port30 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port31 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Trera

Laundress said:


> View attachment 156997


Another great picture of Minnie looking as beautiful as ever!!


----------



## jenseib

port32 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wavebands


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Villains Tonight*





When it was legal


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Villains Tonight*
> 
> 
> *When it was legal*


Gotcha!


----------



## jenseib

port33 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port34 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## Recie

Dream's Aqua Duck - Magic's Aqua Dunk -Nassau 3/15/2016




Aqua Dunk - Aqua Duck


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

PrincessShmoo said:


> Ensenada at night
> View attachment 155548


Ohh this makes me so eager for our 3 day Ensenada cruise in May!!!


PrincessShmoo said:


> Ensenada at night
> View attachment 155548


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wavebands entertainment


----------



## Chernabog1940

Orca mom and calf topiary at the Empress Hotel in Victoria, B.C.


----------



## jenseib

port35 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

port36 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port96 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy in St. Thomas....


----------



## jenseib

port95 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

port97 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PrincessShmoo

If I were not upon the sea, something else I'd rather be.
If I were not upon the sea, a sergeant major me
Happy all day long, and this would be my song,
LEFT-RIGHT, LEFT-RIGHT swing those bloody arms!"


----------



## Evad

Tortola BVI.


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Evad said:


>





Evad said:


>


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Love your photo of Ketch!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

If I were not upon the sea, something else I'd rather be.
If I were not upon the sea, a blackjack dealer me.
Happy all day long, and this would be my song,
"Hit me here, hit me there, twenty-one or bust!"


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## MPS516

PrincessShmoo said:


> If I were not upon the sea, something else I'd rather be.
> If I were not upon the sea, a blackjack dealer me.
> Happy all day long, and this would be my song,
> "Hit me here, hit me there, twenty-one or bust!"
> View attachment 158769



Ok, we have been on some of the same cruises.  First your picture of Thord doing Woo Hoo and now if I were not upon the sea, same cruise staff.  Keep going , when we get to the rain coat we may recognize Baltic.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MPS516 said:


> Ok, we have been on some of the same cruises.  First your picture of Thord doing Woo Hoo and now if I were not upon the sea, same cruise staff.  Keep going , when we get to the rain coat we may recognize Baltic.


Well, I got the picture of Captain Thord by being prepared with my camera during the "Remember the Magic" show video of the crew.  That was during the 2010 Transatlantic (since we'd seen it on the Med cruise just prior).

The "If I Were Not Upon the Sea" sequence was from our Oct 2014 Hawaii cruise.


----------



## MPS516

Both times we were on the immediate proceeding cruise.  Looks like we do end up close though.


----------



## jenseib

port109 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port97 (2) by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Tortola BVI....


----------



## jenseib

port98 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Peterhof*, St. Petersburg, Russia


----------



## PrincessShmoo

If I were not upon the sea, something else I'd rather be.
If I were not upon the sea, a tennis player me.
Happy all day long, and this would be my song,
"Balls to you Sir, Balls to you, ma'am, Up and down the court”


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

If I were not upon the sea, something else I'd rather be.
If I were not upon the sea, a taxi driver me.
Happy all day long, and this would be my song,
"With a honk-honk here and a beep-beep there, drivin’ round the town!"


----------



## jenseib

port99 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

If I were not upon the sea, something else I'd rather be.
If I were not upon the sea, a lighthouse keeper me.
Happy all day long, and this would be my song,
"A quick flash here, a quick flash there, see me turn around!"


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

If I were not upon the sea, something else I'd rather be.
If I were not upon the sea, an undertaker me.
Happy all day long, and this would be my song,
"Close their eyes, lay them out, shove them in a box!"


----------



## CScott095

Castaway Cay


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

Our table in the Royal Court dinning room on the Fantasy...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

If I were not upon the sea, something else I'd rather be.
If I were not upon the sea, a seamstress I would be.
Happy all day long, and this would be my song,
"Half a yard, half a yard, snip it by the inch!"


----------



## jenseib

port61 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## diznymom

What is that?  Labels help.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

If I were not upon the sea, something else I'd rather be.
If I were not upon the sea, a ballerina me.
Happy all day long, and this would be my song,
"First position, second position, show my arabesque!"


----------



## jenseib

port62 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

port100 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## swimfin

Chernabog1940 said:


>



Hi! What room and ship is this taken from? TYIA!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Chernabog1940

swimfin said:


> Hi! What room and ship is this taken from? TYIA!



*Dream*, Cabin 8596


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## swimfin

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Dream*, Cabin 8596



THANK YOU!!!!! Cheers!


----------



## jenseib

port63 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

towel animal - lobster?


----------



## Evad

St Thomas...


----------



## swimfin

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Dream*, Cabin 8596



I just confirmed that we are directly below this cabin!!! We are in 7600 on the Fantasy!!! I'm so excited to see a picture of what our view will be!!! THANK YOU again!!!! Cheers!


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

port64 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Animator's Palate - Wonder


----------



## jenseib

port65 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Magic*


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Pike Place Market*, Seattle, Washington - our debarkation port on our Alaska cruise


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Artwork in Animator's Palate:


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

The Fantasy....


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Evad said:


> The Fantasy....


If there was a "love" button I would hit it.


----------



## Evad

My2Qtz0205 said:


> If there was a "love" button I would hit it.



Wow thank you so much!!! Glad you love it!


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

Leaving Port Canaveral




port101 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port102 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## mmouse37

Satellite Falls on the Fantasy with the rain drops on! (they don't always have the drops on)

MJ


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## mmouse37

Wish I was there now!!!  Too cold for mid April in the Northeast!!

MJ


----------



## jenseib

port37 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## JJsmama

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 161280
> 
> Satellite Falls on the Fantasy with the rain drops on! (they don't always have the drops on)
> 
> MJ


Whats everybody looking at?


----------



## Chernabog1940

Early morning


----------



## mmouse37

JJsmama said:


> Whats everybody looking at?



One of two things....we did have a medical emergency onboard and they brought in a helicopter to airlift someone off the ship so they could have been waiting for that or we were just coming into port and people were taking pics.

Here is a pic of the helicopter as it hovered above when it got to the ship:

 

You can see the stretcher they lowered to the forward area of the ship (outdoor teen club area) and they brought up the guest and put her in.  They then hoisted the stretcher back up to the copter.  It was amazing to watch.  We actually watched from our forward cabin 8504 out the porthole.

MJ


----------



## ludari

This was taken when I was on the Fantasy maiden voyage cruise and we stopped in Cozumel next to the Magic.  It was such a great cruise and I'm hoping to do another maiden voyage with the new ships coming out.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

port38 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## diznymom

jenseib said:


> port38 by Jenseib, on Flickr



Where is this?????


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Pegasus928

The Dream at Castaway Cay


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Pegasus928

Early morning on a quiet deck


----------



## jenseib

diznymom said:


> Where is this?????



Leaving Port Canaveral


----------



## jenseib

port103 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port41 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy......


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## phinz

Evad said:


> Tortola BVI....



Do you have any pictures that aren't HDR? A lot of these pictures seem like they'd be fabulous, but they're so blown out with halos and overprocessing that it's distracting. I'd love to see a non-HDR picture posted alongside the HDR ones if at all possible.


----------



## Pegasus928

Andy's Room - Dream October 2015


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Outlook Cafe - Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Dream*


----------



## phinz




----------



## mmouse37

Magic in NYC last May.  You can see 3 ducks sunning themselves on the bulbous bow.

MJ


----------



## jenseib

port104 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Meriweather said:


>


Wow!! Great detail, great picture!!


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

PrincessShmoo said:


> Outlook Cafe - Wonder
> View attachment 162389


Hope to see you here on our next cruise!! And I LOVE ALL YOUR KIND REPLIES IN MANY OTHER THREADS!!


----------



## Pegasus928

Serenity Bay on Castaway Cay - October 2015


----------



## Chernabog1940

Outside of Ketchikan, Alaska


----------



## abitagirl916

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 161280
> 
> Satellite Falls on the Fantasy with the rain drops on! (they don't always have the drops on)
> 
> MJ


Great picture of Satellite Falls!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Outlook bar - starboard side


----------



## jenseib

port43 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port105 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## mmouse37

Palo Anniversary Celebration in 2012 on the Magic.

MJ


----------



## saintstickets

mmouse37 said:


> Palo Anniversary Celebration in 2012 on the Magic.
> 
> MJ


MJ, you beat us by a few years!  This is on the Wonder in Aug, 2015


----------



## mmouse37

saintstickets said:


> MJ, you beat us by a few years!  This is on the Wonder in Aug, 2015



Congrats!!!  So cool with the two pictures of the same number of years!!

MJ


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Outlook Cafe port side


----------



## mmouse37

Are words really needed?

MJ


----------



## Pegasus928

The view from Canana 25 on Serenity Bay


----------



## jenseib

port44 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

port106 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

A little something to read while enjoying the Roy suite on the Wonder.


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy....


----------



## jenseib

port45 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Outlook Cafe - Wonder


----------



## Evad

Cabanas on the Fantasy.....


----------



## Meriweather

Pegasus928 said:


> View attachment 162574 Serenity Bay on Castaway Cay - October 2015



similar


----------



## Trera

These pictures always brighten my day!


----------



## jenseib

This is an illegal picture but I took it at the very in when they were coming out to take a bow.




port108 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

Tortola BVI


----------



## Love2Cruz

Stone crabs from Cabanna's.... 2014 Dream


----------



## Love2Cruz




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Staircase from Cove Cafe to Outlook Cafe


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## strega7

Tortola - Tour of Virgin Gorda excursion (the Baths)


----------



## jenseib

port57 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port60 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

This way to the bus.....(Orlando)


----------



## Jennifer777

A plane coming in at Maho Beach in St. Maarten
 
Moments before DS was taken down by a wave at Orient Beach after I warned him not to go out too far. Natural consequences. ;-)
St. Maarten has been our favorite DCL port so far.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

bah3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Waiting area for Magical Express/DCL transport


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

bah4 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Waiting for the line to open


----------



## Laundress

More waiting in line


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Montjuic Castle*, Barcelona, Spain


----------



## Evad

Back deck just off the Meridian Lounge on the Fantasy.....


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## jenseib

bah5 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

boarding pass for bus.....


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Laundress

Leaving the wonder in Miami


----------



## Laneybelle

Atrium on the Disney Magic from March 2016.


----------



## ChipNDale86

Evad said:


> Back deck just off the Meridian Lounge on the Fantasy.....



I think this was my favorite area on the Fantasy!


----------



## ChipNDale86

Pepe's Door on the Fantasy:


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

nas89 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bah1 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

Surprise tour on the Wonder


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

nas90 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

nas91 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Dream


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

nas92 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Igreja de Sao Bento*, Ribeira Brava, on the island of Madeira, Portugal


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Evad




----------



## amwhitaker




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

nas93 by Jenseib, on Flickr




1bah1 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## flinkerfrosch




----------



## jenseib

nas94 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Hundredacre

grimgrinnin said:


>


You are an amazing photographer


----------



## jenseib

nas95 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Tonka's Skipper

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone posting these Photos they really are great!

AKK


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Akershus Fortress*, Oslo, Norway


----------



## ChipNDale86

Tisa, aka the greatest entertainment CM ever, getting the party started!


----------



## Evad

Mountain Top in St Thomas....


----------



## Laundress

Flying fish from our balcony in Puerto Vallarta


----------



## jenseib

nas97 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas99 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

Tortola BVI


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

nas96 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas98 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

nas100 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

nas101 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924




----------



## rramsr




----------



## Meriweather

Cozumel


----------



## amwhitaker

Found at Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib

1bah2 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Palo *- on the _Magic




_


----------



## jlynch924




----------



## Meriweather

St. John


----------



## jlynch924

Liquor and chocolate pairing.


----------



## jenseib

nas102 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## mmouse37




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Thank you for all the well shot, clear in focus great shots.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jlynch924

End of the bike trail on Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib

nas103 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas104 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

The Wonder crossing under the Lionsgate Bridge Vancouver on our way to Alaska...


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Butchart Gardens*, Victoria, B.C.


----------



## mmouse37




----------



## jlynch924




----------



## jenseib

nas105 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas106 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Laundress




----------



## mareed

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 170580 View attachment 170580



What ship is this and when was it taken?  It looks strange to me that the cushions aren't the full length of the lounger and it looks like that would be uncomfortable for your lower legs!  I just double-checked my pictures from last November on the Wonder and the cushions are full-length.


----------



## mmouse37

mareed said:


> What ship is this and when was it taken?  It looks strange to me that the cushions aren't the full length of the lounger and it looks like that would be uncomfortable for your lower legs!  I just double-checked my pictures from last November on the Wonder and the cushions are full-length.



Wow, I didn't even notice that!!  It was the Magic in 2012 on a Canadian cruise out of NYC.  Funny I don't remember the half cushions and I don't think that is standard.  I have to go look at some of the pics of my other cruises and see the cushions. 

MJ


----------



## mmouse37

Stingray Encounter at Castaway Cay.

MJ


----------



## jenseib

nas109 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924




----------



## Chernabog1940

Happy Birthday 'Dippy Dawg'


----------



## jenseib

nas110 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas111 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas112 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Laundress

Cayman Island Turtle Farm


----------



## Evad

The Disney Fantasy....


----------



## jlynch924




----------



## Evad




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jlynch924




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

Mendenhall Glacier....


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

nas113 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas114 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Evad

Disney Dreams...


----------



## Chernabog1940

To honor those individuals who made the ultimate sacrifice in service to their country.





The MAGIC


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Meriweather

Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib

nas115 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Is that GOLD.


----------



## Meriweather

Castaway Cay wedding


----------



## swimfin

Meriweather said:


> Castaway Cay wedding



Just out of curiosity, was this taken June 2015?


----------



## jenseib

nas116 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas119 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather

swimfin said:


> Just out of curiosity, was this taken June 2015?



Nope....March 2013


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jlynch924




----------



## Chernabog1940

Detail of _Gaudi's_ *La Sagrada Famili*a, Barcelona, Spain


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

nas117 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Quellman

Disney Dream 8188


----------



## AndreAggie

Quellman said:


> View attachment 173119
> 
> Disney Dream 8188



EEEKS!!!  We have this room booked in March 2017.  I'm counting down the days! This will be my view!!!


----------



## jenseib

nas118 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

nas120 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Tink431




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## cyndiella

PrincessShmoo said:


> View attachment 173470



Which port is this at, please?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

cyndiella said:


> Which port is this at, please?


Port Canaveral


----------



## Evad

Bread anyone.... Royal Table on the Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

nas121 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

nas122 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Not a really good picture, but here's the Dream in port (next to Freedom of the Seas):


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

Disney Fantasy...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Port Canaveral.  The check-in line starts to build:


----------



## jenseib

nas123 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924




----------



## mmouse37




----------



## Quellman

Meriweather said:


> View attachment 173715



It took me a minute to realize what this was a picture of!  Good job.


----------



## beach baby

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 174203



  I believe that is the saddest picture on here! I do not like coming back to the real world! 
  ( however it is a good pic!  )


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## psac

Disney Wonder in Ketchikan


----------



## PrincessShmoo

I have to post 2 pictures as they are sequential and tell a story.  The first was taken at 10:20 am.  Only those people who have arrived via DCL transfers (from MCO) were in the terminal.
 
The second taken at 11:07, after the masses had started arriving:


----------



## jlynch924




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Suecot2000

Disney Magic as seen from the top of Mount Dalsnibba, Geiranger, Norway


----------



## jenseib

nas124 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas125 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## tweis

From the tender boat in Grand Cayman.


----------



## tweis

.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

tweis said:


> From the tender boat in Grand Cayman.


Great shot.


----------



## tweis

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Great shot.



Thanks. We did not have great weather in Grand Cayman but it made the perfect backdrop for the ship.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

tweis said:


> Thanks. We did not have great weather in Grand Cayman but it made the perfect backdrop for the ship.


I like the " mood" it adds to the great photo.


----------



## Meriweather

Gibraltar


----------



## Meriweather

Madeira


----------



## Churchladychurchlady

Love2Cruz said:


>




What Stateroom is this? Ship?  it looks like a corner extended balcony?  Cute princess to boot!


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

nas126 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas127 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

I love looking at all the good photos each day.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Butchart Gardens*, Victoria, B.C.


----------



## Garretts92

The Magic pulling into port early in the morning at Geiranger, Norway. Seven Sisters waterfalls on the left and the Suitor waterfall on the right.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Butchart Gardens*, Victoria, B.C.





Garretts92 said:


> View attachment 175179 The Magic pulling into port early in the morning at Geiranger, Norway. Seven Sisters waterfalls on the left and the Suitor waterfall on the right.



Both are WONDERful.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

nas128 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas129 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## lillygator

how or what does everyone use to upload their photos? some I can see and others never load???


----------



## cheermom2four

Garretts92 said:


> The Magic pulling into port early in the morning at Geiranger, Norway. Seven Sisters waterfalls on the left and the Suitor waterfall on the right.



Beautiful picture you took!!! But the guy holding up a tablet to take a pic cracks me up.


----------



## Meriweather

lillygator said:


> how or what does everyone use to upload their photos? some I can see and others never load???



Can you see mine? I have them on my computer and use the upload a file button


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## cheermom2four

I see your's now Meriweather but in the past I wasnt able to.


----------



## Flossbolna

cheermom2four said:


> I see your's now Meriweather but in the past I wasnt able to.



I think when the files are uploaded to the DIS and not hosted by an external site, then you must be logged in to see the pictures. The other day the system had logged me out and I was thinking the DIS had broken because I had issues with seeing pictures. When I tried to reply, I realized that there was no reply button and then I saw that I needed to log in.


----------



## cheermom2four

Flossbolna said:


> I think when the files are uploaded to the DIS and not hosted by an external site, then you must be logged in to see the pictures. The other day the system had logged me out and I was thinking the DIS had broken because I had issues with seeing pictures. When I tried to reply, I realized that there was no reply button and then I saw that I needed to log in.



If I go to post #1084, 1061 and older I cant see of her's even right now but can see them after that


----------



## Meriweather

cheermom2four said:


> If I go to post #1084, 1061 and older I cant see of her's even right now but can see them after that



1061 is hosted at shutterfly. I wonder if that is the problem. When I switched to doing Transatlantic photos, those are on my computer because they are older
Are you having problems with other people's as well?


----------



## cheermom2four

Meriweather said:


> 1061 is hosted at shutterfly. I wonder if that is the problem. When I switched to doing Transatlantic photos, those are on my computer because they are older
> Are you having problems with other people's as well?



I can see most peeps before that but there are a couple I cant see before the ones I listed above.  Lately I've seen everyone's which has been really nice


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Dover.


----------



## Chernabog1940

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Dover.
> 
> View attachment 175589



Nice to see your pix again


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Chernabog1940 said:


> Nice to see your pix again


Thanks.


----------



## cyndiella

Meriweather said:


> View attachment 174433



Is this still at CC??


----------



## Meriweather

Suecot2000 said:


> View attachment 174565
> Disney Magic as seen from the top of Mount Dalsnibba, Geiranger, Norway



I have a very similar photo, but the ship isn't the Magic


----------



## Meriweather

cyndiella said:


> Is this still at CC??



no


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## cyndiella

oops.. wrong thread


----------



## jenseib

nas130 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas131 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather

St. Maarten


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tallinn.


----------



## Meriweather

St Maarten


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Not my photos......but.

The Magic in Guernsey British Channel Islands, yesterday.


----------



## jenseib

nas132 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Castaway Club lanyard (gold); KTTW card; boarding card - Port Canaveral


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Gefion Fountain*, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disney Dream (outside window).  Concierge Lounge exterior (lower middle).  Mickey entrance ears (left side)


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib

nas133 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

nas134 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Boarding number sign - Port Canaveral


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chernabog1940 said:


>


OK, I'll bite - where/what is this?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


>



I can't believe how you can make a staircase look stunning!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

St Petersburg Catherines palace.


----------



## Chernabog1940

PrincessShmoo said:


> OK, I'll bite - where/what is this?



This was above the buffet line after the *Pirates in the Caribbean* show on the _Dream_


----------



## jenseib

nas136 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chernabog1940 said:


> This was above the buffet line after the *Pirates in the Caribbean* show on the _Dream_


Thanks, I don't recall seeing one on our cruise, but it looks great.

Disney Dream - Tom Scott on piano


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Dinner " buffet " @ Cabanas - Disney Magic.


----------



## jenseib

nas137 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas138 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## wcw57

it's made out of ??????


----------



## wcw57

were those bologna and american cheese sandwiches?!?!?!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

wcw57 said:


> were those bologna and american cheese sandwiches?!?!?!


Yes. On mine. Disney Magic, evening Cabanas buffet.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disney Dream atrium chandelier


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Laundress said:


> View attachment 177121


Hey, I have one of those!


----------



## Laundress

PrincessShmoo said:


> Hey, I have one of those!
> View attachment 177122



They lasted long enough to take a photo then we're gobbled up.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Laundress said:


> They lasted long enough to take a photo then we're gobbled up.


Yeah, that's why I only have one.  The other didn't last even that long.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Trera

Laundress said:


> View attachment 177121


I have never seen these before! Very Cool!


----------



## jenseib

nas139 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## lillygator

PrincessShmoo said:


> Hey, I have one of those!
> View attachment 177122


are these available for purchase?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

lillygator said:


> are these available for purchase?


No.  They used to be the Castaway Club returning cruise gift, about 5 years ago.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

atlantis1 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

On the Dream


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Akureyri Iceland taken by Palo server Mehmet.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Bergen today, taken from Palo by Cheryl Ferjo Jorgensen.

 

It's been raining, that's not them cleaning the decks.


----------



## jenseib

Atlantis




atlantis135 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## bbel

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Elevator indicator on the Dream


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


>



Wonderful photo!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib

bah24 by Jenseib, on Flickr




atlantis155 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## bbel

Sailing out of Cozumel...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## bbel

Skagway, Alaska


----------



## scrapperkimmydee

I love looking at all of these!  I do wish that I knew what they all were.  Some I can tell, some I can't.  Can't wait to have some to post of my own!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

scrapperkimmydee said:


> I love looking at all of these!  I do wish that I knew what they all were.  Some I can tell, some I can't.  Can't wait to have some to post of my own!


Well, I try to label all the ones I do.  Except for the ones that are self-explanatory.  I guess I could also label those.


----------



## scrapperkimmydee

Well, the ones of the ships that say DREAM or Wonder, I can tell.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

rug in elevator lobby - Dream atrium


----------



## bbel

Disney Wonder in Juneau, Alaska


----------



## bbel

Going under the Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## scrapperkimmydee

Wait...what???  When does a Disney Ship come to that area??  Is it a port I don't know about????


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

scrapperkimmydee said:


> Wait...what???  When does a Disney Ship come to that area??  Is it a port I don't know about????


Which one Alaska cruises in the summer, or a cruise to San Francisco before-after Alaska?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

St Catherines Palace @ St Petersburg.


----------



## bbel

scrapperkimmydee said:


> Wait...what???  When does a Disney Ship come to that area??  Is it a port I don't know about????



Usually there's a repo three/ four day cruise from San Diego (after Panama) to Vancouver before the Alaska season. The same cruise at the end of the Alaska season usually goes to Victoria instead of San Francisco.


----------



## jenseib

bah36 by Jenseib, on Flickr




atlantis169 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## bbel

St Thomas.


----------



## Evad

Royal Court on the Fantasy....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Elevator on the Dream


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> Royal Court on the Fantasy....


Wonderful.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib

bah37 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bah38 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

AquaDuck, Mickey Slide, loungers - Dream


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Meriweather

Aruba


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Meriweather said:


> Aruba
> 
> View attachment 178648


Loved Aruba.


----------



## Meriweather

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Loved Aruba.



me too.....going back next March


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Robin"D"

From our EBTA 2016


----------



## Robin"D"

*Norway 2016*


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Robin"D" said:


> From our EBTA 2016
> 
> View attachment 178712





Robin"D" said:


> *Norway 2016*
> 
> View attachment 178714 View attachment 178715 View attachment 178717 View attachment 178718



Wonderful!


----------



## Meriweather

Lands End in Cabo


----------



## bbel




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib

The Magic from Atlantis




atlantis251 by Jenseib, on Flickr




atlantis252 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Robin"D"

*The Snuggly Duckling in the Disney Magic EBTA 2016

   *


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## ChipNDale86

I wish they would permanently change O'Gills to The Snuggly Duckling


----------



## PrincessShmoo

ChipNDale86 said:


> I wish they would permanently change O'Gills to The Snuggly Duckling


My biggest complaint about it was they only did one "show" in there that night.  Really, try to get everyone into one show in O'Gill's?  The place was packed, we couldn't even get in.  Makes it really hot and smelly, also (well, I guess that would just add to the ambiance, right?)


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Nemo's Reef - Dream


----------



## bbel

The Wonder in Cabo


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Robin"D"

*More Snuggly Duckling from EBTA

 Hidden Mickey [into the wooden top] rings
 
 
*


----------



## Robin"D"

*EBTA 2016 Excursion ...Happy 4th!
 
 
    *


----------



## Meriweather

Barcelona


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib

Atlantis




atlantis314 by Jenseib, on Flickr




atlantis315 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Robin"D"

SHARKWEEK!!!!  lol


----------



## Meriweather

Acapulco


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

St Petersburg.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

Stanley Park Vancouver....


----------



## jenseib

bah64 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## swimfin

lillygator said:


> are these available for purchase?



You can order them in a "set" to be in your cabin upon arrival ... The set has flip flops, life preserver, and Mickey heads.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Time for lunch - Dream


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> Stanley Park Vancouver....


Stunning photo..


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## dcassetta

PrincessShmoo said:


> AquaDuck, Mickey Slide, loungers - Dream
> View attachment 178508



Did you take this on a back-to-back when you boarded early?  I have never seen the pool deck so empty!!


----------



## jenseib

nas2 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

dcassetta said:


> Did you take this on a back-to-back when you boarded early?  I have never seen the pool deck so empty!!


Actually this was on our Dream cruise.  We were fairly early boarding (group 2), and just lucked out that there weren't many people around.


----------



## Meriweather

Puerta Vallarta


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib

The Magic




nas3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather

Cabo


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib

nas4 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather

Acapulco


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream - virtual porthole - Dumbo


----------



## m3owbox

jenseib said:


> nas4 by Jenseib, on Flickr


What ship is this?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## psac

Disney Wonder in Endicott Arm, Alaska


----------



## psac




----------



## bbel

Skagway


----------



## psac




----------



## PrincessShmoo

On the Dream


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole, Dream - Aladdin


----------



## bbel

The Magic from the Dream


----------



## bbel

The Dream from the Magic


----------



## Laundress




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Flossbolna

@PrincessShmoo I love the magic porthole pictures!!


----------



## Meriweather

Puerta Vallarta


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Drink station in Cabanas - Dream


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Live Photos- Cove Cafe menu.

And Anytime boarding.


----------



## jenseib

m3owbox said:


> What ship is this?



The Magic


----------



## jenseib

nas5 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas6 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Copenhagen leaving 45 minutes late- now.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

Sunset in English Bay Vancouver......


----------



## jenseib

nas7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas8 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather

Costa Maya


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Assorted "The Concert" images flying by


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tea, anyone?  On the Dream (Cabana)


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

virtual porthole - Dream.  Flik


----------



## jenseib

nas148 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas9 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

nas10 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas12 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

Docked in Tortola BVI.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cabanas - Dream


----------



## jubjubrsx




----------



## Meriweather

Gibraltar


----------



## jenseib

nas13 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas14 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Not a photo you want to see, Iceland, yesterday, the very very very long lines to get back on the ship at 4 pm. - got worse after this and there was a long line outside the gate to check photo ID and cards. So two times to queue.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Amaretto Soufflé served last night.


----------



## jenseib

nas15 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## AzzieMom




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream


Sorry, some reason this didn't post yesterday.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

AzzieMom said:


>


Well, that didn't work.  Not sure, but you may need 10 posts (messages) before you can post photos.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cabanas - embarkation lunch Dream


----------



## jenseib

nas16 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream - Cheshire cat


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

Gaudi's *Casa Mila*, Barcelona, Spain


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream - Cabanas


----------



## jenseib

nas17 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas18 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

nas19 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Goofy Golf - Dream


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

St Thomas....


----------



## Holly Quinlan

leaving Nassau

door decorations


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Three connected videos of the Kirkwall send off, and the characters on deck 4. Some real close ups, inc Pluto next to us.

Nearly the whole island came to see the ship off, we had a highland band, and the characters came out yo reward the locals, this was,,,,Disney Magic.


----------



## jenseib

nas20 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas22 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## RRB

Robin"D" said:


> *EBTA 2016 Excursion ...Happy 4th!
> View attachment 179316
> View attachment 179317
> View attachment 179318 View attachment 179319 View attachment 179320 View attachment 179321 *


awesome!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Port Canaveral parking


----------



## Evad

St. Thomas.....


----------



## Laundress




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Drink station - Dream


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Akureyri

 

Oslo

 

Kristiansand

 

Bergen

 

Far more on my trip report with navigators, link below.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream  
Up - Dug


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy......


----------



## Chernabog1940

Roof detail of *Peterhof*, St. Petersburg, Russia


----------



## Control4Hermosa

Fantasy 2015


----------



## Control4Hermosa

...


----------



## Control4Hermosa

...


----------



## RACHEL_GB




----------



## RACHEL_GB

Towel Art


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

RACHEL_GB said:


> View attachment 185980





RACHEL_GB said:


> Towel Art
> View attachment 185983 View attachment 185984 View attachment 185985 View attachment 185982



Great photos.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## RACHEL_GB

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Great photos.


Thanks!


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

As we are in the theme...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream - whirlpool


----------



## Control4Hermosa




----------



## Control4Hermosa




----------



## Control4Hermosa




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Control4Hermosa said:


> View attachment 186122


Loverly photo.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Control4Hermosa




----------



## Control4Hermosa




----------



## Control4Hermosa




----------



## Control4Hermosa

.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Control4Hermosa said:


> They're watching you...View attachment 186295



When were you allowed up there? Are you friends or family of the officers?


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## cmash95

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> As we are in the theme...
> 
> View attachment 186049 View attachment 186050 View attachment 186051


wow they are really getting creative. are those aligators or crockodiles?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

poolside on the Dream


----------



## dcassetta

I just wanted to thank the posters who put a caption with their images. Some of the pictures are really gorgeous, but there's no way to know where they are unless you have taken a similar photo yourself.


----------



## Imahikergirl

Control4Hermosa said:


> They're watching you...View attachment 186295


I can't tell from the pictures if they can check out the Verandah Clubbers or not...


----------



## Laundress




----------



## MPS516

Best Picture Ever ! ! !   The beginning of an exciting new cruise.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

virtual porthole - Dream. Dumbo


----------



## diznymom

dcassetta said:


> I just wanted to thank the posters who put a caption with their images. Some of the pictures are really gorgeous, but there's no way to know where they are unless you have taken a similar photo yourself.



I totally agree.  I have asked people to PLEASE label their pics.  Some of them I don't know what or where they are taking pictures.  They are pretty, but meaningless.


----------



## jenseib

Magic




nas23 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas24 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Pirates in the Caribbean* buffet, on the _Dream _


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chernabog1940 said:


>


This is so cool!


----------



## Control4Hermosa




----------



## Control4Hermosa

Fantasy


----------



## Control4Hermosa

Fantasy AQD


----------



## Control4Hermosa

Fanatasy-


----------



## Laundress

Mickey's mates.  Wonder


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Flo's on the Dream


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

nas25 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas26 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

nas27 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas28 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas29 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather

Costa Maya


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Quiet Cove - Dream


----------



## jenseib

nas30 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas31 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather

Fantasy....La Piazza


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Sunrise over St. Thomas from our verandah
  St. Thomas, Doubloon Turtle Cove Sail and Snorkel--best excursion ever!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

virtual porthole - Dream.  Fireworks.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Quiet Cove* -- _Dream_


----------



## michygoomy




----------



## michygoomy




----------



## michygoomy




----------



## Evad

The Fantasy...


----------



## budamacdvcr

Tortola marina


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream - Quiet Cove loungers


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy....


----------



## jenseib

My2Qtz0205 said:


> View attachment 187164 View attachment 187161
> Sunrise over St. Thomas from our verandah
> View attachment 187162 View attachment 187163 St. Thomas, Doubloon Turtle Cove Sail and Snorkel--best excursion ever!



Oh good. I think that is the one I have scheduled in Oct.!


----------



## jenseib

nas32 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas33 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Quiet Cove drink menu


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

virtual porthole - Dream.  Sorry not the best, but it's Goofy flying by on his surfboard


----------



## crzyred




----------



## jenseib

nas34 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Quiet Cove whirlpool - Dream


----------



## Laundress

Wonder boarding lunch


----------



## jenseib

Castaway Cay from the air on July 31, 2016. The Dream is docked.




takeoff20 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

nas35 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas36 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

nas37 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream  Dancing Hippo


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Hokie2000

Thank you to everyone posting pictures - we're going on the Dream in a week and a half and the pics are just adding to the excitement!!


----------



## Geomom

The views out our porthole, August 2016, Disney Wonder, 2116, (Deck 2, Port side, Aft):
Dawes Glacier, Endicott Arm:




Skagway, AK:


Ketchikan, AK:


Vancouver, B.C...debarkation day


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Laundress




----------



## hsunhsi

Vancouver, BC, Wonder, 2015


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream


----------



## Travis Kern

My photo taken on board the Disney Fantasy!


----------



## rhinodadz

On the Dream July 2016




DCL July 2016 (331 of 359).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

Flowers at *Pike Place Market*, Seattle, Washington. [Cruise debarkation]


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream


----------



## Laundress

Decoration in the Roy suite on the wonder.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

nas39 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas40 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Captain Hook and friend.


----------



## Control4Hermosa




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

nas38 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather

Chernabog1940 said:


> Flowers at *Pike Place Market*, Seattle, Washington. [Cruise debarkation]




Lived in the Seattle area for over 30 years, have to love a trip to the market


----------



## Meriweather

St. John


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Mickey's Mainsail Dream


----------



## Meriweather

Costa Maya


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole Dream.  Jiminy Cricket


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Mendenhall Glacier*, near Juneau, Alaska


----------



## rhinodadz

If only I was on board right now.....


----------



## Meriweather

Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib

nas41 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas42 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## NeverSayNever




----------



## jenseib

nas43 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Trera

Evad said:


>


Disney Cruise....................Oh how I miss thee!!


----------



## rhinodadz

Nassau




DCL July 2016 (257 of 359).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## NeverSayNever




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream


----------



## NeverSayNever




----------



## PrincessShmoo

NeverSayNever said:


> View attachment 190950


Ooooo... I have one of those!


----------



## NeverSayNever

PrincessShmoo said:


> Ooooo... I have one of those!



That's Funny!


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## NeverSayNever

Magic - before it was re-imagined


----------



## jenseib

nas44 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## mmouse37

Our private Mixology session set up on the August 13th Fantasy in Skyline.  We had a great time!!

MJ


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

The Fantasy....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Kaa


----------



## Meriweather

Madeira


----------



## jenseib

nas53 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bon Voyage Lounge - Dream


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bon Voyage lounge Dream


----------



## jenseib

nas54 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas55 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas56 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Kevin.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream atrium


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## rhinodadz

Sunset from our verandah




DCL July 2016 (291 of 359)-HDR.jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

nas57 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas58 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas59 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924

Animator's Palate, Wonder


----------



## jenseib

nas60 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Emperor's New Groove


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy...


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream


----------



## jlynch924

The Wonder at CC


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad

The Fantasy...


----------



## apple9117

awesome pics!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Halloween on the High Seas - Dream


----------



## nearlyfallinstar




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Evad




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Tangled lanterns


----------



## Evad




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream - Halloween tree on embarkation.


----------



## jenseib

bah66 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas62 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas63 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas64 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bah67 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tom Scott - atrium Dream


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy...


----------



## Chernabog1940

_*Dream*_


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## jenseib

I too this bootlegged photo at the end.




bah69 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Geomom

Disney Wonder in Skagway, Alaska:


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream atrium light


----------



## Laundress

The Roy living room on the Wonder


----------



## Meriweather

Desperate Shipmates


----------



## jenseib

bah70 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bah71 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## cmash95

what is desparate shipmates?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

cmash95 said:


> what is desparate shipmates?


http://www.disboards.com/threads/what-is-desperate-shipmates.2476677/


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Lobby Walt Disney Theater - Dream


----------



## Meriweather

PrincessShmoo said:


> http://www.disboards.com/threads/what-is-desperate-shipmates.2476677/



Thanks for explaining.
It was a lot of fun.
I did it 2 different cruises. 
They had rooms set up with clues that we walked through at certain points during the mystery


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Krissynae

OMG the talent of some of the photographers on these threads.. I would love to spend time just learning a smidge of what you guys know.. Drooling over here.. beautiful work... This was a lucky catch in Nassau.


----------



## nearlyfallinstar




----------



## Chernabog1940

Wrong thread --sorry


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Steve Dexter




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Kronk from Emperor's New Groove.


----------



## Meriweather

St John


----------



## jenseib

bah72 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Terrible pictures but we pulled into Castaway Cay the night before because of the weather and waves.




nas82 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas83 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Kuzcotopia1

St. Thomas - 9/14/2016


----------



## Kuzcotopia1

Verandah views. At sea vs. St Thomas! - 9/14/2016


----------



## Kuzcotopia1

For those alcohol minded cruisers. This is less than a 5 minute walk off the ship.


----------



## Meriweather

Cozumel


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream.  Light in WDT lobby


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## rhinodadz

From our verandah after Nassau day.

It was a dark and stormy night....




DCL July 2016 (135 of 359).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Entrance to Walt Disney Theater - Dream


----------



## jenseib

nas84 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas85 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Meridian Lounge on the Fantasy.....


----------



## Chernabog1940

Evad said:


> Meridian Lounge on the Fantasy.....



Enjoy your trip. I look forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Walt Disney Theater - Dream


----------



## Chernabog1940

Good-bye to this *Wonder*ful atrium


----------



## Evad

Chernabog1940 said:


> Enjoy your trip. I look forward to seeing your photos.



Thanks so much!! Can't wait to get this river cruise started!


----------



## Evad




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## rhinodadz

Docked at Nassau




DCL July 2016 (239 of 359).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## Ljbadfan

The wonder in port Canaveral Florida when we left on the fantasy on sept 10th. This is right beforehand she left to go to Spain for the dry dock.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Chernabog1940

One of the statues in *Vigeland Park* - Oslo, Norway. This is the world's largest sculpture park made by a single artist.


----------



## clten

Black Sand Beach (Big Island Hawaii)


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Carpet - Dream


----------



## Kuzcotopia1




----------



## Meriweather

Barcelona


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Peach from Finding Nemo


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream


----------



## Meriweather

Castaway Cay


----------



## ciniminis

Sunrise from my verandah on Fantasy:


And sunset from my verandah on Fantasy:


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream atrium on embarkation day


----------



## vanessa3198

Accidentally posted this on the wrong thread earlier. Sorry about that! 

Disney Fantasy 
Eastern Caribbean
January 30, 2016


----------



## ciniminis

"Halloween on the high seas" pumpkin tree decoration on Fantasy, magically transforming from bare branches to full of pumpkins to all lit up (each time overnight):


----------



## jenseib

nas86 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas87 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## Evad

I was involved in a motorcycle crash last Sunday. Really banged up and sore right now, broken ribs and forearm but I have been cleared to go on our Viking River Cruise this week so that's a relief!! Hopefully I'll still be able to work my camera....lol

Here's the Fantasy...


----------



## Flossbolna

Evad said:


> I was involved in a motorcycle crash last Sunday. Really banged up and sore right now, broken ribs and forearm but I have been cleared to go on our Viking River Cruise this week so that's a relief!! Hopefully I'll still be able to work my camera....lol



Hope you will have a wonderful cruise despite those injuries!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream Halloween porthole


----------



## Trera

PrincessShmoo said:


> Dream Halloween porthole
> View attachment 198559


We just spent the weekend staying at the Yacht Club and going to the MK and Hollywood Studios.........................but it still doesnt cure my need for a cruise.


----------



## Meriweather

Puerta Vallarta


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Wendy, Peter Pan, John


----------



## ciniminis

"We're having last night's leftover carry-out for breakfast" took on a new meaning...


----------



## ciniminis




----------



## jenseib

bah73 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cc21 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

caw1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




caw2 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## crzyred




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Carpet at entry to the District, Dream


----------



## Laundress

Middle closet in the Roy Suite


----------



## jenseib

Castaway Cay




cc22 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cc23 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Entrance to the District, Dream


----------



## jenseib

cc24 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

_Disney _*Wonder *at Juneau, Alaska


----------



## nearlyfallinstar




----------



## jenseib

cc25 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cc26 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

District Lounge - Dream


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Pink - Dream


----------



## jenseib

cc27 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream


----------



## jenseib

cc28 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cc29 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Mickey Mouse Plane Crazy (sorry not a great picture)


----------



## jenseib

cc10 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cc30 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## bbel

1am wanders.


----------



## bbel

Sailing around Europe.


----------



## bbel

Naples.


----------



## jenseib

cc32 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

cast2 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

cast3 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cast4 by Jenseib, on Flickr

Less than a week till my next cruise!!! Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Magic* -- before re-imagination


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream - Animator's Palate


----------



## jenseib

Well this will probably be my last post for the next 11 days. I can finish up this current trips worth of pictures when I get back and have many new ones to post as well.  Yay!!!




cast5 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cast6 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Flit 
 

and after he fell in the water (sorry, not a good picture)


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy in Tortola......


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Art on the Dream


----------



## Laundress

Wonder Roy veranda Miami


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Pooh


----------



## mmouse37

Goofy was tired after his photo session.

MJ


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream room 8559 (11A)


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Wonder* in Alaska


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Ray from Princess and the Frog


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Mickey pool/funnelvision - Dream


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Dug720

Disney Fantasy


----------



## Dug720

The quip from the handler... "See boys? You get all dressed up, and the ladies want their picture with you!"  on the Fantasy, Feb 2015


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cove Cafe - Dream


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Happy Halloween*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Happy Halloween*


Hey, I have one of those!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Here's another one:


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## mmouse37

On our way to Canada instead of the Bahamas.  Going under the Verrazzano Narrows Bridge after coming down the Hudson River in NYC.

MJ


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Not sure, but I think it was Tinkerbell who wrote this:


----------



## Evad

We booked our next cruise!! Doing a Western on the Fantasy jan. 2018.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Muster drill in Walt Disney Theater - Dream


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## Dug720

The "Swarovski rat" aka Remy on the Dream. Taken on the Art of the Theme Show Tour in July 2013.


----------



## Evad

I "Wonder" if this is all gone now......


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Restroom at the Walt Disney Theater - Dream


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## mmouse37




----------



## Dug720

Disney Dream atrium


----------



## mmouse37

Leaving NYC Sailaway Drink

MJ


----------



## Dug720

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 205436
> 
> Leaving NYC Sailaway Drink
> 
> MJ



I almost posted the same pic, but from Port Canaveral!!


----------



## diznymom

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 205436
> 
> Leaving NYC Sailaway Drink
> 
> MJ



What is the drink???


----------



## mmouse37

It's called the Bon Voyage.  It is a mixture of Pina Colada and Strawberry Daiquiri.

MJ


----------



## apple9117

love all the pictures here!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream


----------



## jtkboston

2016 decorations begin on the Dream


----------



## Evad




----------



## Captainkate

Thanks for all of the wonderful photos!  They're great.


----------



## Dug720

Dumbo and Timothy Mouse on the Fantasy


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Russell


----------



## Evad

Tortola BVI...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream


----------



## Evad

The Wonder in Alaska


----------



## Evad

Here's another view of the Wonder that no longer exist...... ( Sorry for the extra picture but I'm home today and bored...lol)


----------



## bbn1122

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 205436
> 
> Leaving NYC Sailaway Drink
> 
> MJ



Love this photo....because I just booked at NYC sailing for next October.  I will have to give this drink a try! Cheers


----------



## Evad

Key West


----------



## Evad

More Key West...


----------



## o&smom

So thankful to have done Greece and Turkey with DCL!  Hope they go back some day.  Ephesus, Turkey


----------



## Dug720

Fantasy chandelier


----------



## tlprice

PrincessShmoo said:


> Virtual porthole - Dream.  Not sure, but I think it was Tinkerbell who wrote this:
> View attachment 204525 View attachment 204526


Nope.  Was just on the Fantasy and Ray from Princess and the Frog wrote it every night.


----------



## o&smom

Eze, France


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sailaway party - Dream


----------



## Evad




----------



## Chernabog1940

The *Magic *- before they messed it up


----------



## o&smom

Opposite side of the "old" lobby from higher deck Disney Magic


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chernabog1940 said:


> The *Magic *- before they messed it up


and after

I think the carpet just looks faded.  And sad.


----------



## Dug720

Cabanas on the Dream


----------



## mmouse37

My Minnie inspired manicure for our cruise!!  Loved it!!

MJ


----------



## o&smom

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 206359
> 
> My Minnie inspired manicure for our cruise!!  Loved it!!
> 
> MJ


Super cute!


----------



## o&smom

PrincessShmoo said:


> and after
> View attachment 206339
> I think the carpet just looks faded.  And sad.


We noticed this summer that it semed quite stained already.  I think it is beautiful, too bad it did not stand up to cruise wear and tear.


----------



## MSPeeler

In Nassau


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Fairygodmothers welcoming us onboard.


----------



## o&smom

Wish I were in Malta!  Dark, rainy day at home.


----------



## Evad

Forest Trek Tortola BVI.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream - AquaDuck


----------



## jenseib

cast7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cc31 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## o&smom

Cinque Terre


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

cast8 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Port Canaveral


----------



## o&smom

I do not think they do this anymore.  Belle and Beast dancing through Lumiers.  Not on our last 12 day.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

o&smom said:


> View attachment 206671
> I do not think they do this anymore.  Belle and Beast dancing through Lumiers.  Not on our last 12 day.


They waltzed through on our EBTA in May.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Wonder* - before Cabanas


----------



## Dug720

Wine, water, and roses at Palo (Fantasy)


----------



## Evad




----------



## Chernabog1940

*"...it all started with a mouse."*


----------



## Geomom

Happy Birthday Mickey!  You've worn a lot of hats (and outfits) over the years! 
(Below--pics from the Disney Wonder Alaskan cruise, August 2016)


----------



## Dug720

Oh boy! Happy 88th birthday Mickey Mouse!!


----------



## o&smom

Birthday hugs to you Mickey!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cabanas - Dream


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Dug720

See Ya Real Soon party on the Fantasy


----------



## mmouse37

PrincessShmoo said:


> They waltzed through on our EBTA in May.



And in September.

MJ


----------



## mmouse37

Some


----------



## mmouse37

View from our veranda on the Magic.  Cabin 7044.

MJ


----------



## jenseib

cc2 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cast9 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

mmouse37 said:


> Some



for some reason most of your pictures are not showing for me? I noticed that the other day too.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jenseib said:


> for some reason most of your pictures are not showing for me? I noticed that the other day too.


If you talking about the missing photo thing about a week ago - photobucket was down for a couple of days and any hosted photos were gone.  Most of them returned once photobucket was back up and running.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cabanas - Dream


----------



## o&smom

Tomorrow my ship will come in!  Dover castle overlooking Dover, England


----------



## Dug720

towel animal on the Dream


----------



## jenseib

PrincessShmoo said:


> If you talking about the missing photo thing about a week ago - photobucket was down for a couple of days and any hosted photos were gone.  Most of them returned once photobucket was back up and running.



No this was just a couple of days ago....but still could have been a similar issue


----------



## jenseib

cast10 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cast11 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cabanas - Dream


----------



## o&smom

Disney Magic, port of Dover


----------



## Dug720

Fantasy pool deck early in the morning


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

o&smom said:


> View attachment 207050
> Disney Magic, port of Dover


I like this.  What cruise was this from?


----------



## o&smom

PrincessShmoo said:


> I like this.  What cruise was this from?


Just this past June - 12 day England, Scotland, Iceland, Norway and Copenhagen.  View is upon waking, out our hotel window.  Loved Dover and a wonderful cruise!


----------



## rhinodadz

Departing Tortola




DCL Fantasy Oct 2016 (269 of 548).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

o&smom said:


> Just this past June - 12 day England, Scotland, Iceland, Norway and Copenhagen.  View is upon waking, out our hotel window.  Loved Dover and a wonderful cruise!


May I save a copy of the photo (just for me)?  We ended our TA cruise in Dover, but had no vantage point to get a photo of the Magic in port.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream - Halloween on the High Seas atrium deck 4.


----------



## o&smom

PrincessShmoo said:


> May I save a copy of the photo (just for me)?  We ended our TA cruise in Dover, but had no vantage point to get a photo of the Magic in port.


Of course you may.  I wish it was a little clearer - it was a grey, drizzly morning.  I hope it brings back happy memories for you!


----------



## o&smom

How I like to start my cruise!  Leaving Dover


----------



## Dug720

Fantasy at Castaway Cay


----------



## Evad

Looking at Magens Bay....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

o&smom said:


> Of course you may.  I wish it was a little clearer - it was a grey, drizzly morning.  I hope it brings back happy memories for you!


Well, it was kinda grey and drizzly the day we were there, also.  Thanks.


----------



## rhinodadz

Sunset on the Fantasy




DCL Fantasy Oct 2016 (288 of 548).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## PrincessShmoo

from the atrium elevator - Dream


----------



## jenseib

cast12 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## o&smom

I love all the little details!  Oceaneer Club Disney Magic


----------



## Evad

Magens Bay...


----------



## jenseib

cc3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## Dug720

Fantasy


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## o&smom




----------



## Evad

The Tube on the Fantasy


----------



## rhinodadz

Fantasy - restroom by Europa




DCL Fantasy Oct 2016 (127 of 548).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## Dug720

Dream


----------



## Coach

Halloween on the High seas Cruise - October 29, 2016


----------



## PrincessShmoo

How to fold a napkin for formal night.


----------



## o&smom

This just never gets old!


----------



## Dug720

Princess Gathering on the Dream - July 2013.  (Gotta love my Dad in that he is humoring me and trying to sound excited when I told him I booked us (Mom, Daddy, and me - all adults) both the Princess Gathering AND the Frozen Gathering for our cruise in February.  I figure we'll be dressed up for brunch in Palo anyway...  )


----------



## Coach

Disney Magic October 29 cruise from NYC


----------



## Coach

Sunrise at sea

Disney Magic out of NYC October 29


----------



## Rabb it

PrincessShmoo said:


> Cabanas - Dream
> View attachment 207033



"Fish gotta swin, bird's gotta eat!"


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Royal Palace light - Dream


----------



## o&smom

Princesses make great friends.


----------



## tlprice




----------



## Dug720

Serenity Bay, Presidents' Week 2014


----------



## o&smom

Disney Magic in Kirkwall, Scotland


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bread basket, Royal Palace - Dream


----------



## Dug720

Animator's Palate, Dream


----------



## Laundress

I can't wait to see the above two Pics in person.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Evad

Port of Miami


----------



## Dug720

Serenity Bay, Presidents' Week 2015 - Fantasy visit (yes, it was blustery - the polar vortex was hitting the US and affecting things even in the Caribbean current and temperature-wise. One ship didn't make CC that week and we barely did - pretty sure had it not been Commodore Tom at the helm we wouldn't have.)


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Not a great picture - but here's the tea box in Royal Palace


----------



## Laundress

Wonder in Miami


----------



## rhinodadz

Snorkelling excursion - St Thomas




DCL Fantasy Oct 2016 (345 of 548).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Entrance to Royal Palace


----------



## Dug720

Serenity Bay, July 2013 (Dream). The day was actually a lot prettier than this picture makes it look. The clouds must have left quickly.


----------



## Rabb it

Love that Scotland pic!


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib

cast13 by Jenseib, on Flickr




caw4 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## o&smom

Rabb it said:


> Love that Scotland pic!


Thanks!  It was a beautiful place to visit.


----------



## o&smom

Getting ready to leave Kirkwall, Scotland.  Many locals came out to see us off and we had a band and dancers.  It was so nice!


----------



## jenseib

cast14 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Snack buffet in District - Dream


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## Evad

Magens Bay St Thomas...


----------



## rhinodadz

Sunset from our balcony on the Fantasy leaving PC




DCL Fantasy Oct 2016 (77 of 548).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

caw5 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## o&smom

Well hello beautiful Iceland!


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

caw6 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Evad




----------



## Phil'sFrontier

maybe the best sunset photo I have ever taken....handheld on a moving cruise ship... leaving Nassau


----------



## o&smom

More beautiful Iceland . Thingvelir ? Spelling?


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Walt Disney Theater - Dream


----------



## Chernabog1940

When it was legal


----------



## o&smom

Amazing Iceland!  Gulfoss


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

caw7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cast16 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Aby

Disney Wonder in Endicott Arm, Alaska


----------



## jenseib

caw8 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cast17 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## Dug720

Favorite sight!! Well, one of them!


----------



## o&smom

Geyser in Iceland


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Alaska*


----------



## o&smom

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Alaska*



Whay month is this?  So beautiful with all of the snow!  Were you able to go up Tracy arm or did you do Endicott?


----------



## o&smom

Disney Magic in port - Akureyri, Iceland


----------



## Chernabog1940

o&smom said:


> Whay month is this?  So beautiful with all of the snow!  Were you able to go up Tracy arm or did you do Endicott?



We did the first cruise of the season - the end of May. We took the re-positioning cruise from LA and just stayed on board for the next week. [Yes, we had to change rooms and go through all the other legal falderall.]  We had to do Endicott Arm and saw Dawes glacier.


----------



## Coach

Reflections of a sunrise...

Disney Magic October 2016 Cruise from New York


----------



## jenseib

cast18 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Look who we found just walking down the passageway....


----------



## Dug720

Early morning full moon. Taken on the Dream in 2/2014.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Not exactly sure what it's supposed to be - but our towel animal:


----------



## o&smom

Waiting for autographs - Disney Magic


----------



## Neptune's Fork

PrincessShmoo said:


> Not exactly sure what it's supposed to be - but our towel animal:
> View attachment 209694



My guess is walrus.


----------



## lengmui

Christmas on the Dream (Dec 2016)


----------



## Dug720

Disney Dream, please welcome aboard...


----------



## Dug720

Neptune's Fork said:


> My guess is walrus.



Possibly seal? I think the walruses usually have tusks.


----------



## o&smom

Akureyri, Iceland


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

cast19 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cast20 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  This is the bird that Wart is turned into to learn about hawks:


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## jenseib

caw11 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Nassau.


----------



## phinz




----------



## Dug720

At sea on the Fantasy, Feb 2015


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dug720 said:


> At sea on the Fantasy, Feb 2015


That is so cool!


----------



## Dug720

PrincessShmoo said:


> That is so cool!



Thanks! It was one of those moments when I was like "THIS is why I carry the camera all the time when I'm walking around on a ship!!"


----------



## o&smom

Just be happy you did not have to smell this!  Akureyri, Iceland


----------



## jenseib

cast22 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Trera

Evad said:


>


Cant wait to see this lobby for the first time in a couple more months


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream in Nassau


----------



## Evad

Alaska.. Mendenhall Glacier Park.


----------



## o&smom

Godafoss - Iceland


----------



## jenseib

caw12 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cast24 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cc4 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cast27 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## phinz

Havana from the Meridian smoking area, Disney Fantasy.


----------



## Evad

Stanley Park Vancouver...


----------



## Dug720

Serenity Bay


----------



## o&smom

Arriving in Bergen, Norway


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Tinker Bell.


----------



## Evad

Canada place Vancouver....


----------



## jenseib

cast23 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## o&smom

Disney Magic -  Bergen, Norway


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Palo *- _Magic_


----------



## Evad

Leaving Vancouver...


----------



## o&smom

Yacht of the Norwegian Royal Family - Stavanger, Norway


----------



## RoseSanti

Dunns River Falls- Falmouth, Jamaica


----------



## PrincessShmoo

RoseSanti said:


> Dunns River Falls- Falmouth, Jamaica


Is there supposed to be a picture with this?


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Our favorite floor!


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Onboard the Magic


----------



## RoseSanti

PrincessShmoo said:


> Is there supposed to be a picture with this?


Yeah, LOL, its my first time trying to post a pic. I think I fixed it.


----------



## Dug720

Dream at sunset.


----------



## RoseSanti

Fantasy


----------



## RoseSanti

Fantasy


----------



## Cackyschmackers

In port at St Thomas, view from our room on the Magic


----------



## o&smom

Overlooking Stavanger, Norway from deck 10.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream in Nassau


----------



## Evad

Creek Street in Ketchikan......


----------



## o&smom

Sailing away from the Magic on our port adventure.  Stavanger, Norway


----------



## Chernabog1940

One of the lakes along the Trans-Canada Highway in the Yukon Territory - on an excursion out  of Skagway, Alaska


----------



## phinz




----------



## phinz




----------



## phinz




----------



## phinz




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## o&smom

Best way to warm up after a sail around the Norwegian archipelago!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad

Cruising Alaska....


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Geomom

Chernabog1940 said:


> One of the lakes along the Trans-Canada Highway in the Yukon Territory - on an excursion out  of Skagway, Alaska



It's amazing how different the Yukon looks compared to our August 2016 cruise--the landscape looks even more striking in your pics with snow on the mountains:


----------



## jenseib

cast26 by Jenseib, on Flickr




caw13 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cc5 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Up house.


----------



## rhinodadz

Pirate night on the Fantasy




DCL Fantasy Oct 2016 (297 of 548).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Tracy Arm Alaska...


----------



## o&smom

Leaving Norway, on our way to Copenhagen.


----------



## jenseib

cast28 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Art on the Dream


----------



## jenseib

cast29 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## o&smom

Always makes me smile - love the details!


----------



## bbel

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## jenseib

cast30 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream


----------



## DCLSailing




----------



## jenseib

cast31 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## o&smom




----------



## tlprice

Castaway Cay Whale Dig


----------



## Evad

Tracey Arm Alaska...


----------



## Evad

Ketchikan Alaska...


----------



## o&smom

Something you never want to see on your cruise.


----------



## jenseib

cast32 by Jenseib, on Flickr




caw14 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## o&smom

Always hate to say good bye!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole. Dream.  Not exactly sure who this was:
 


But here he/she comes, back again:


----------



## Shanti




----------



## Shanti




----------



## Shanti




----------



## Shanti




----------



## Shanti

St. Thomas from Paradise Point


----------



## Shanti

Tortola


----------



## Shanti




----------



## Shanti




----------



## tlprice

PrincessShmoo said:


> Virtual porthole. Dream.  Not exactly sure who this was:
> View attachment 212619
> 
> 
> But here he/she comes, back again:
> View attachment 212620


EVE from Wall-E


----------



## o&smom

Shanti said:


>


You showed so much restraint!  Here's mine and I loved every bite!


----------



## Evad

Happy New Year everyone!! 

Juneau Alaska


----------



## cutigress

Wee hours on the Fantasy Christmas cruise


----------



## o&smom

cutigress said:


> Wee hours on the Fantasy Christmas cruise


We got to experience her in her Christmas glory a couple of years ago for a New Years cruise.  So beautiful!


----------



## jenseib

caw15 by Jenseib, on Flickr




caw16 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream atrium - Halloween cruise


----------



## Evad

Mendenhall Glacier park...


----------



## jenseib

caw17 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Elevator lobby (Palo/Meridian/Remy) on the Dream


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Oslo*, Norway


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

Full Moon from the Middle of the Ocean. WB Transatlantic 2014.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Woody hang gliding


----------



## jenseib

cast33 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

From the aquarium at Atlantis.....


----------



## jenseib

cast34 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

More from Atlantis....


----------



## jenseib

cast35 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Cackyschmackers




----------



## Cackyschmackers

Rainbow in St Thomas; view from our Verandah


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Chandelier in Fantasy Atrium


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Meridian light - Dream.


----------



## rhinodadz

Castaway Cay




DCL Fantasy Oct 2016 (438 of 548).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

Set up for a Caipirinha and Mojito drink mix class. Very fun!!! Good thing I wasn't at the helm of the ship at the end of the tasting


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Meridian - Dream


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

cast36 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cast37 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Palo - Dream


----------



## Evad

Atlantis....


----------



## rhinodadz

Castaway Cay




DCL Fantasy Oct 2016 (449 of 548).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

cast38 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Another angle on the light in Palo - Dream


----------



## Laundress

Shmoo... is the Palo light a Chihuly?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Laundress said:


> Shmoo... is the Palo light a Chihuly?


Sorry, don't know.  I can't recall whether it was mentioned during the tour or not.


----------



## jenseib

Laundress said:


> Shmoo... is the Palo light a Chihuly?



I don't believe it is.


----------



## jenseib

cast39 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cast40 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

*Disney Dream, December 2016*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Two angles on the entrance to Palo - Dream


----------



## WDWJDS

Magic - January 2017


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Palo - Dream


----------



## jenseib

cast41 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

I hate this sign............


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

Setting up for a tasting in 'Pink' on the Disney Dream, December 2016.


View attachment 215093


View attachment 215096


View attachment 215097


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Our table at Palo - Dream


----------



## jenseib

cast42 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Key West Fla.


----------



## jenseib

cast43 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wine at Palo - Dream


----------



## jenseib

cast44 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Group room in Palo - Dream


----------



## Dug720

Fantasy (in St. Maarten)


----------



## rhinodadz

The "escort" out of PC....




DCL Fantasy Oct 2016 (48 of 548).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

Disney Dream meet Disney Magic. Nassau; December 2013 Cruise.


----------



## jenseib

cast45 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

cast46 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## bbel

Palo brunch with these views.


----------



## m3owbox

bbel said:


> View attachment 216400
> 
> Palo brunch with these views.


Where was this?


----------



## Evad




----------



## bbel

m3owbox said:


> Where was this?



Alaska, Tracy Arm morning


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Palo - Dream


----------



## jenseib

cast47 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cast48 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Dug720

Early Pirate Night show on the Dream


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream. Carl from Up.


----------



## bcwife76

Funnel Vision on the Fantasy


----------



## bcwife76

Fantasy docked in Tortola  January 2017


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Ice Sculpture on Seafood Buffet, Fantasy


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Timothy Q. Mouse and Dumbo, Fantasy Figurehead


----------



## jenseib

cast49 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Steve Dexter

The Dream at Castaway Cay very early in the morning for the Castaway Cay Challenge.


----------



## Dug720

BEST. MAIL. EVER!


----------



## Quellman

MinnesotaMouseketeers said:


> Disney Dream meet Disney Magic. Nassau; December 2013 Cruise.
> View attachment 215850



I'll ask this not so odd question, how did you get access to the metal pier extension to get that photo? I can see you are clearly on the catwalk and not on a private vessel passing by.


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

Quellman said:


> I'll ask this not so odd question, how did you get access to the metal pier extension to get that photo? I can see you are clearly on the catwalk and not on a private vessel passing by.



I don't know what you're talking about, we weren't on any catwalk!?

Actually, to make a short story a little longer, my wife and I were not going to get off the ship at all; because we have been to Nassau several times. But we couldn't pass up the opportunity to get a picture of the two ships side by side when we heard we would be docked next to the Disney Magic before arriving in Nassau. 

When we noticed the catwalk and that it would give us a better picture; I decided to see if anyone would stop us from going out to the end of it to get the picture. Nobody did!!! Once my wife and I went out there a couple of other couples followed us saying they were thinking the same thing but didn't want to be the first ones out there!


----------



## dtrain

Sunset from the Fantasy verandah, leaving Jamaica 01/11/17:





Moonlight from the Fantasy verandah, SWDAS 01/12/17:


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Remy - Dream


----------



## bcwife76

Cupcake for my eldest daughter at the Royal Court Royal Tea on the Fantasy Jan 2017


----------



## Quellman

MinnesotaMouseketeers said:


> I don't know what you're talking about, we weren't on any catwalk!?
> 
> Actually, to make a short story a little longer, my wife and I were not going to get off the ship at all; because we have been to Nassau several times. But we couldn't pass up the opportunity to get a picture of the two ships side by side when we heard we would be docked next to the Disney Magic before arriving in Nassau.
> 
> When we noticed the catwalk and that it would give us a better picture; I decided to see if anyone would stop us from going out to the end of it to get the picture. Nobody did!!! Once my wife and I went out there a couple of other couples followed us saying they were thinking the same thing but didn't want to be the first ones out there!



Risky!  Not sure what they would have done to you, I noticed in one of my recent pictures that there was a rope barrier across the entrance to that area.  Now I know who ruined it!


----------



## jenseib

caw19 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Geomom

Disney Wonder, Alaska, August 2016


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Light in Remy - Dream


----------



## rhinodadz

Quite possibly the best bloody mary I've ever had - Palo brunch




DCL Fantasy Oct 2016 (101 of 548).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Decoration detail in Remy - Dream


----------



## Quellman

Key West Southern Point


----------



## jenseib

caw20 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

caw23 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jendeli

Pluto playing shuffle board. He only cheated twice


----------



## MinnesotaMouseketeers

Disney Dream, December 2016.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Table in Remy - Dream


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Carpet in Remy - Dream


----------



## jenseib

keys1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




keys3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

Turtle in the Roy on the Wonder


----------



## jenseib

keys4 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Mural of kitchen from (movie) Remy on the Dream:
 

Entrance to Remy kitchen on ship (sorry, not great, I know):


----------



## jenseib

pirate1 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

cc6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cc7 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Remy - Dream


----------



## jenseib

fire4 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Passing ships.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evolution - Dream


----------



## jenseib

cc11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cc12 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Inside the Rock of Gibraltar*.  A tableau of a gun emplacement in the tunnel system carved out by the British in the lat 18th century.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Pink - Dream
Bar unlighted
 

Bar lighted
 

"Chandelier" 
 

Can you see the pink elephant?


----------



## Laundress

visitor on the Wonder


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Who's on  tonight? - Dream


----------



## jenseib

cc13 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

cc18 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cc19 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Halloween on the High Seas - Dream


----------



## jenseib

fire5 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Dream.  Nassau


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Drink station in Cabanas - Dream


----------



## WDBRDWLK

I am going through some really bad withdrawals seeing all these DCL pics of the day.. it has been 16 months since my last cruise and I just...can't...stand...it.. I need to get our passports renewed.. they expired!  UGH.. I want to take another cruise.. no I NEED ANOTHER CRUISE.. NOW!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Elevator floor on the Dream.


----------



## jenseib

sea1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea2 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## WDBRDWLK

I have forgotten how to add photos.. can someone help me please?


----------



## jenseib

sea3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

WDBRDWLK said:


> I have forgotten how to add photos.. can someone help me please?


You can drag & drop them into the reply window.  Or copy & paste them.  Or use a photo hosting site - copy the IMG code and paste that in the reply window.

One note, to post photos they must be smaller than 1MB.


----------



## WDBRDWLK

PrincessShmoo said:


> You can drag & drop them into the reply window.  Or copy & paste them.  Or use a photo hosting site - copy the IMG code and paste that in the reply window.
> 
> One note, to post photos they must be smaller than 1MB.




Thanks so much!  I will give it a try!


----------



## jenseib

WDBRDWLK said:


> I have forgotten how to add photos.. can someone help me please?



I use flickr, but many use photobucket. You copy and past the BBCode and paste it here. Some upload it through Dis, but I don't like that way at all.


----------



## jenseib

sea4 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## WDBRDWLK

jenseib said:


> I use flickr, but many use photobucket. You copy and past the BBCode and paste it here. Some upload it through Dis, but I don't like that way at all.



I had a photobucket account and had to reset my password since it had been so long since I used it. I have some great pics to post but will have to wait until the weekend to upload them since they are on another network drive.


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## LSUfan4444

Ooooooh, I wanna play. First, the introduction. We're the Hall's.


----------



## LSUfan4444

PrincessShmoo said:


> Wonder in Honolulu
> View attachment 113409


I had no clue DCL ever sailed to hawaii.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

LSUfan4444 said:


> I had no clue DCL ever sailed to hawaii.


Just two LA/Hawaii roundtrips in 2012 and a couple of one way Vancouver/Hawaii (and back) in 2015.


----------



## diznymom

Please don't forget to label your pictures.  Though they are all beautiful, it helps to know what / where we are looking at.


----------



## WDBRDWLK




----------



## jenseib

sea5 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

A little blurry (sorry) but Animator's Palate - Dream


----------



## LSUfan4444

She wanted to say hi to "The Captain".....I was not going to argue


----------



## jenseib

sea6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea7 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## My2Qtz0205

St. Thomas


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Animator's Palate - Dream


----------



## diznymom

WDBRDWLK said:


> View attachment 220855



Nice.  Now, is that a sunset in the Pacific or a sunrise in the Atlantic?


----------



## WDBRDWLK

diznymom said:


> Nice.  Now, is that a sunset in the Pacific or a sunrise in the Atlantic?



That was in the Bahamas (Atlantic ocean).  You can see Grand Bahama Island way off in the distance.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Funnel Vision lunch aboard the Fantasy








St Thomas









Please, no pictures...I'm trying to eat, it's really early and very bright








Some good 'ole beach family fun


----------



## jenseib

sea8 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

Very relaxing tub in the Roy on the Wonder


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bread basket, Animator's Palate - Dream


----------



## jenseib

Cabana's on the Magic




sea9 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea20 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Animator's Palate - Dream


----------



## dragynally

Honeymoon dinner at Remy.


----------



## dragynally

Special honeymoon dessert.


----------



## dragynally

Pirate fun


----------



## dragynally

From Remy. It's French. (I'm a dork)


----------



## dragynally

Our honeymoon suite. DCL does romance.


----------



## Evad




----------



## LSUfan4444

C'mon...I mean, it's Pirate Night


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Animator's Palate - Dream


----------



## dragynally




----------



## dragynally

Our door


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy....


----------



## Chernabog1940

*"I'm not really sure about those things."*


----------



## dragynally




----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## dragynally




----------



## dragynally




----------



## Chernabog1940

*PALO *-  _Disney _*Magic*


----------



## LSUfan4444

El Capitan


----------



## jenseib

sea19 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea21 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## jenseib

sea22 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea23 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea24 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## Evad

The Fantasy in Tortola....


----------



## jenseib

sea25 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea26 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea27 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea28 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib

sea29 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea30 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sea36 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Trera

Chernabog1940 said:


> *PALO *-  _Disney _*Magic*


Palo on the Magic is my favorite!!


----------



## dragynally

Remy dessert experience


----------



## dragynally

Remy Dessert Experience continued


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Animator's Palate - table number.  Dream


----------



## WDBRDWLK

Trera said:


> Palo on the Magic is my favorite!!



Happy cruising today!


----------



## Trera

WDBRDWLK said:


> Happy cruising today!


Thank you!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Outside Animator's Palate, Dream


----------



## jenseib

sea37 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea38 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea39 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Pirate night on the Dream


----------



## jenseib

sea40 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea41 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Ceiling lights Walt Disney Theater - Dream


----------



## jenseib

PrincessShmoo said:


> Ceiling lights Walt Disney Theater - Dream
> View attachment 224829



I love this shot!


----------



## jenseib

sea42 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea43 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea44 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Currents - Dream


----------



## Dug720

Snuggly Duckling takeover on the Magic.


----------



## jenseib

sea45 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sea46 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Dug720

Such a pretty girl in Key West! (Magic)


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jenseib said:


> sea46 by Jenseib, on Flickr


Very nice.  Where is this?


----------



## Dug720

PrincessShmoo said:


> Very nice.  Where is this?



After Hours in the Magic I believe. I have an almost identical picture.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dug720 said:


> After Hours in the Magic I believe. I have an almost identical picture.


Hmm.... I'm going to have to check my pictures from our EBTA.  That's the sort of picture I would have taken, but I don't remember if I did or not.


----------



## Dug720

PrincessShmoo said:


> Hmm.... I'm going to have to check my pictures from our EBTA.  That's the sort of picture I would have taken, but I don't remember if I did or not.



Based on where it falls in my picture thread, I think it's in the forward elevator bay at After Hours' entrance.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

My favorite CC pic


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Dug720

ID the towel animal!! We guessed "dog"...


----------



## jenseib

PrincessShmoo said:


> Very nice.  Where is this?





Dug720 said:


> After Hours in the Magic I believe. I have an almost identical picture.



Yep!!!!


----------



## jenseib

sea51 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sea52 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## erikaluvsdisney

DisneyHelen said:


> View attachment 110794 Disney Magic ,Alesund , Norway


Beautiful!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

For those interested - a non-split bathroom (11A) on the Dream


----------



## erikaluvsdisney

elena_n2o said:


> Norddal, Norway
> You have some beautiful pictures.


----------



## jenseib

sea71 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea72 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy in Tortola...


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Virtual porthole - Castaway Cay. Dream


----------



## jenseib

sea73 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Dug720

Last night towel animal on the 2/22 Magic. We guessed "bear".


----------



## PrincessShmoo

For those interested in where to find life vests onboard (near the pools), on the Dream:


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Bsmitty

Cackyschmackers said:


> Rainbow in St Thomas; view from our Verandah
> 
> View attachment 214058


Were you on Port or starboard side for this view?


----------



## Cackyschmackers

We were on the port side, deck 8.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Breakfast at Cabanas - Dream


----------



## BrdWalker

Thanks Everyone


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib

sea74 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea75 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cubbies for Aquaduck - Dream


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Eye Scream hasn't opened for the day yet - Dream


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Our door on the Dream


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Castaway Cay


----------



## Trera

PrincessShmoo said:


> Castaway Cay
> View attachment 227941 View attachment 227942


Always a great time in CC!


----------



## FigmentSpark




----------



## jenseib

sea76 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea77 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sea78 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## kmix78

I love how huge the lifeboats are "in real life". Disney Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

sea79 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Pelican Plunge*, Castaway Cay


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Fantasy docked off the port in Grand Cayman shown with tendering boats


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Two of my daughters having fun riding the AquaDuck before Sail Away party on Fantasy


----------



## bbn1122

My first photo post!  2014 cruise on the Dream.  First time sailing Concierge!


----------



## bbn1122

Concierge lounge on the Dream.


----------



## Evad

The Cove Cafe on the Fantasy....


----------



## jenseib

sea82 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea85 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## dgramling

Fantasy from the snorkel area on Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib

Scott....the voice of the monorail.




scott by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sea87 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Quellman

jenseib said:


> Scott....the voice of the monorail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scott by Jenseib, on Flickr



We caught him on the Dream last year.  Do you know if he still doing cruises or is he doing his DVC job on shore?


----------



## Evad

HAR_8693_tonemapped by Dave Haringa, on Flickr


----------



## tlprice




----------



## Trera

tlprice said:


> View attachment 229276


we are doing this for the first time in a few weeks!


----------



## Dug720

Evad said:


> HAR_8693_tonemapped by Dave Haringa, on Flickr



Love the colors! Where is this?


----------



## Evad

Dug720 said:


> Love the colors! Where is this?



Thank you!

Cove Cafe on the Fantasy.


----------



## Dug720

Evad said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Cove Cafe on the Fantasy.



Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

Quellman said:


> We caught him on the Dream last year.  Do you know if he still doing cruises or is he doing his DVC job on shore?



I don't know. I saw him on the Magic last Feb.  I kind of thought he was strictly doing cruise ships, but I could be totally wrong


----------



## jenseib

sea88 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## dgramling

*Throwback*

2010 Muster Drill in Animators Palette on the Wonder.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Dream at Castaway Cay


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tram stop at Castaway Cay


----------



## Chernabog1940

Castaway Cay


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Castaway Cay


----------



## JWG

dgramling said:


> *Throwback*
> View attachment 229449
> 2010 Muster Drill in Animators Palette on the Wonder.



I have never been close to that comfortable at the muster / assembly drill - with or without life vests.  We've always been packed in like sardines into a space 1/2 the size necessary for the number of people there.  Usually hot and sweaty (even when located inside).  Though, it always makes for fun conversation and meeting people the first day!  I actually miss wearing the life vests to the drill.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Stockholm*, Sweden


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Castaway Cay


----------



## Laundress

Dream


----------



## michygoomy

View from the Wonder 4/12/17.


----------



## Chernabog1940

_Dream_


----------



## michygoomy

This couple was having such a sweet moment, I just had to capture it.


----------



## michygoomy

A nice little corner in Nassau


----------



## michygoomy

Tiana and the band at Tiana's Place.


----------



## michygoomy

Porthole sunset view.


----------



## michygoomy

Straw Market, Nassau


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib

Magic, AP




sea98 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ap dinner by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea99 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea101 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea108 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Trera

michygoomy said:


> View attachment 231726
> 
> Tiana and the band at Tiana's Place.


This is the greatest restaurant experience in the DCL fleet in my opinion!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Volleyball court - Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib

sea35 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea110 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea31 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

bye2 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bye3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

Port Canaveral


----------



## jenseib

Taking the bus to the port.




boarding22 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bus1 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding14 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bus4 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bus5 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bus7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bus8 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bus9 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bicycles on Castaway Cay


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Evad

Tracy Arm Alaska...


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Pelican Plunge


----------



## Evad

Beaver dam at Mendenhall Glacier Park.....


----------



## Dug720

Towel animal last night on the Magic.


----------



## Trera

When I am having a bad day, I just look at these pictures!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad

Still at the Beaver Dam.....


----------



## Laundress

Dream


----------



## PrincessShmoo

For those wondering - "are there enough umbrellas?"


----------



## Dug720

Laundress said:


> Dream
> 
> View attachment 233687



Why I could never use those cups for drinking. I cannot stand drinking out of paper cups, and I am weird about the amount of straw tip that sticks out. That is WAY too much! (Yes, I am the girl who uses the shorter straw in Venti cups at Starbucks and has been known to change from an iced drink to a hot one if they only have the super long straws.)

I will happily pack a plastic cup (doesn't have to be name-brand) and use the paper cups to refill it.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dug720 said:


> Why I could never use those cups for drinking. I cannot stand drinking out of paper cups, and I am weird about the amount of straw tip that sticks out. That is WAY too much! (Yes, I am the girl who uses the shorter straw in Venti cups at Starbucks and has been known to change from an iced drink to a hot one if they only have the super long straws.)
> 
> I will happily pack a plastic cup (doesn't have to be name-brand) and use the paper cups to refill it.


I use the coffee cups with the coffee lid.  It has a little spout for drinking and the foam cups keep the cold better than the paper ones.


----------



## jenseib

boarding15 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bus10 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## mareed

PrincessShmoo said:


> I use the coffee cups with the coffee lid.  It has a little spout for drinking and the foam cups keep the cold better than the paper ones.



I do the same except I use 2 foam cups which insulate even better!  And you can still put a straw through the drink spout if you prefer a straw like I do.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## IrishEye

Cackyschmackers said:


> Fantasy docked off the port in Grand Cayman shown with tendering boats
> 
> View attachment 228535



Thank You Cackyschmackers, what a great philosophy - "showing our kids their big beautiful world"


----------



## Cackyschmackers

IrishEye said:


> Thank You Cackyschmackers, what a great philosophy - "showing our kids their big beautiful world"



Awwww, many thanks!


----------



## jenseib

port1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port2 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad

Port area in Vancouver...


----------



## jenseib

port4 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding25 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Spring-a-Leak


----------



## jenseib

port5 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## FigmentSpark

Moon from Cocoa Beach, the evening before our cruise:


----------



## Evad

Alaska...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cookies Too


----------



## FigmentSpark




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Ice cream station on  Castaway Cay


----------



## Evad

Capilano Park in Vancouver.....



https://flic.kr/p/zoNaBJhttps://flic.kr/p/zoNaBJ


----------



## Quellman

Dug720 said:


> Why I could never use those cups for drinking. I cannot stand drinking out of paper cups, and I am weird about the amount of straw tip that sticks out. That is WAY too much! (Yes, I am the girl who uses the shorter straw in Venti cups at Starbucks and has been known to change from an iced drink to a hot one if they only have the super long straws.)
> 
> I will happily pack a plastic cup (doesn't have to be name-brand) and use the paper cups to refill it.


I'll take scissors or a knife and cut my straws.  I do it when we go out for margaritas.


----------



## WDBRDWLK

Whenever I am feeling home sick, I always come back to the DCL Picture of the Day!  Cannot wait until we cruise again in December..


----------



## Laundress

Waiting to board the Dream


----------



## jenseib

port6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding16 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream in Castaway Cay:


----------



## Laundress




----------



## aan1701

The new Panama Canal locks.


----------



## jenseib

port7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port8 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## aan1701

More of the new locks.


----------



## tlprice

Castaway Cay Monstro Point Whale Dig


----------



## Evad




----------



## Chernabog1940

*PALO* - _Dream_
_



_


----------



## aan1701

The new concierge lounge on the Wonder.


----------



## jenseib

boarding18 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port9 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Bsmitty

FigmentSpark said:


> View attachment 236057


What room were you in for this shot?


----------



## FigmentSpark

That was off our balcony - Fantasy 9112.  It's a little blurry because my camera is great, but it was night.


----------



## jenseib

port10 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

I missed a couple of days:
Castaway Cay, family beach
 

Pelican Plunge & the Dream
 
 Family beach
 

Serenity Bay


----------



## jenseib

port11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port12 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

port14 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port19 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## bbel

Almost Alaska time again


----------



## Dug720

Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

boarding19 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding29 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cabanas Beach (Family beach)


----------



## Dug720

Bunk ceiling on the Dream


----------



## Geomom

As it is the Wonder's first Alaskan sailing of the season...I'll post pics from our 8/8/16 Alaskan cruise:

Leaving Vancouver on 8/8/16: Lion's Gate Bridge:


----------



## FigmentSpark




----------



## bcwife76

!he Wonder arrived in Vancouver today, ready for its first Alaskan voyage for 2017!


----------



## jenseib

port16 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Geomom

Day 2: 8/9/16 Wonder Alaskan Cruise: Day at Sea: B.C. Inside Passage

Sunset at Sea:


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Laundress

Dream.  End of lifeboat drill


----------



## Dug720

Animator's Palate Disney Magic


----------



## Geomom

Day 3: 8/10/16 Disney Wonder Alaska: "Tracy Arm Day"

Endicott Arm: Dawes Glacier


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Family Beach toward the cabanas


----------



## jenseib

port17 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

Dream


----------



## Geomom

Day 4: 8/11/16: Disney Wonder Alaska: Skagway--here are our Port Adventures, in no particular order:

White Pass Scenic Railroad:


Klondike Gold Rush National Historic Park:


Yukon Territory:


Caribou Crossing Trading Post: Dog Cart Ride:


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cabanas beach (Family Beach)
 
closer up
 
volleyball net & inflatables


----------



## Geomom

Day 5: 8/12/16: Disney Wonder Alaska: Juneau

Mendenhall Glacier


----------



## jenseib

port18 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## WiscMomof2

View from inside Cabana 4.


----------



## Geomom

Day 6: 8/13/16: Disney Wonder Alaska: Ketchikan

Saxman Native Village, clan house:


Creek Street:


The Great Alaskan Lumberjack Show:


----------



## Dug720

In honor of Pirates' opening weekend!


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

boarding2 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Geomom

Day 7: 8/14/16: Disney Wonder Alaska: day at Sea


----------



## Dug720

Fantasy docked in St Maarten


----------



## danicaw

Wonder pulling into the Puget Sound for the first time - Summer 2012


----------



## jenseib

boarding1 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tram from Pelican Point to Serenity Bay


----------



## jenseib

boarding20 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Trera

PrincessShmoo said:


> Family Beach toward the cabanas
> View attachment 239225


Look at the quiet and empty beach in front of the cabanas !!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Arriving at Serenity Bay


----------



## Dug720

PrincessShmoo said:


> Arriving at Serenity Bay
> View attachment 240924 View attachment 240925 View attachment 240926 View attachment 240928 View attachment 240927 View attachment 240923



We had that cabana in Feb!!!


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Dug720

Laundress said:


> View attachment 241014



Whale fluke? I always love the guessing game. LOL.


----------



## Dug720

This was our "Um, what is it??" animal in February on the Magic. We ultimately decided on "Puppy/Dog" but we're not positive.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dug720 said:


> Whale fluke? I always love the guessing game. LOL.


I'm guessing it's a ray.


----------



## Tulles

Dug720 said:


> This was our "Um, what is it??" animal in February on the Magic. We ultimately decided on "Puppy/Dog" but we're not positive.


I see Jar Jar Binks!


----------



## Dug720

Tulles said:


> I see Jar Jar Binks!



This was on the Magic. NOT a Star Wars cruise. (Though note to self: politely inform my stateroom host in February that I want NO Star Wars references in my cabin (obviously i'll have to deal for the Navigator, but I mean beyond that. - I am on the cruise for the ship and ports, NOT the theme which I plan to ignore.)


----------



## Laundress

I thought mine was a stingray. 
I'm Liking Jar Jar Binks idea, but probably an elephant.


----------



## nycdisneygal

Cabana beach. How I miss Castaway Cay....


----------



## Geomom

Dug720 said:


> This was our "Um, what is it??" animal in February on the Magic. We ultimately decided on "Puppy/Dog" but we're not positive.


Eeyore?  a lop eared Rabbit?


----------



## Dug720

Laundress said:


> I thought mine was a stingray.
> I'm Liking Jar Jar Binks idea, but probably an elephant.



It could be - the lack of a tail was throwing me.

We would have said elephant for ours, but there was no trunk. LOL.

We should do a "towel animals" thread!


----------



## jenseib

boarding30 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding8 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## lucas

Dug720 said:


> This was on the Magic. NOT a Star Wars cruise. (Though note to self: politely inform my stateroom host in February that I want NO Star Wars references in my cabin (obviously i'll have to deal for the Navigator, but I mean beyond that. - I am on the cruise for the ship and ports, NOT the theme which I plan to ignore.)


I am thinking of telling our stateroom host that we don't want any towel animals.  I wonder how he/she will take that?  It is just dh and myself and we are really not into them.


----------



## jenseib

boarding10 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## FigmentSpark

I hated having to wreck the beautiful creations every night.  I needed the blanket for bed, so the towel/blanket animal had to go.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Fresh off the dream so I'll a pic a week until I run out lol


----------



## lucas

LSUfan4444 said:


> Fresh off the dream so I'll a pic a week until I run out lol


Love it!  Geaux Tigers!
(P.S.  I'm originally from NOLA.)


----------



## Laundress




----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Serenity Bay buffet
German Potato Salad/Coleslaw/Greek Salad
 

Hot dog buns & rolls
 

Seating


----------



## jenseib

boarding11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding12 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Serenity  Bay


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Taken from the tram on Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib

boarding13 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding14 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy...


----------



## jenseib

boarding15 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding21 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## huey578

LSUfan4444 said:


> Fresh off the dream so I'll a pic a week until I run out lol
> Where did you find the BB-8 magnet?


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

boarding36 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding37 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## LSUfan4444

https://www.disboards.com/threads/l...se-read-post-1.3322275/page-160#post-57682350


----------



## LSUfan4444

Dinner at Royal Palace


----------



## PrincessShmoo

LSUfan4444 said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/l...se-read-post-1.3322275/page-160#post-57682350


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Artwork on the ship


----------



## jenseib

boarding38 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding39 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding40 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Just in case....


----------



## FigmentSpark

coming into Tortola


----------



## Evad

Creek St. Ketchikan Alaska


----------



## jenseib

boarding41 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding42 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding43 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Pooh2

View from our hotel room as the Wonder Docks in Vancouver:





On the Wonder:









Endicott Glacier


----------



## Chernabog1940

Celebrating Flag Day





_Magic_


----------



## jenny_nichole




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Castaway Cay - family beach
 

The cabanas 
 

The "new" cabanas


----------



## jenny_nichole

Wonder in Antigua


----------



## Pooh2

Snow and Lilacs:





Long walk home!


----------



## Rambler5678

What kind of room did you have at the Pan Pacific to see the Wonder out your window?


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

boarding44 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding45 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding46 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding47 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Pooh2

Rambler5678 said:


> What kind of room did you have at the Pan Pacific to see the Wonder out your window?



We had a partial water-view room at the Fairmont Pacific Rim, perfectly angled to view the Wonder coming in early morning.


----------



## jenseib

boarding16 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenny_nichole

Balcony view stateroom 8000 on Disney Magic





Cat 4b room 8000 Disney Magic


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

This is one of my favorite pics from our Magic cruise last March/April.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Mickey pool - Dream


----------



## jenseib

boarding17 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding18 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*White Cliffs of Dover* - English embarkation port of our Baltic Sea cruise


----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## jenseib

boarding19 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding20 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding21 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding22 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding23 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding24 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding26 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding27 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Pooh2

Skagway,Alaska:


----------



## PaoDCL

o&smom said:


> View attachment 206671
> I do not think they do this anymore.  Belle and Beast dancing through Lumiers.  Not on our last 12 day.


They still do this! We have it in our EBTA in May 2017


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Dug720

PaoDCL said:


> They still do this! We have it in our EBTA in May 2017



Maybe it is only on longer, special cruises. We didn't have it in Feb over Presidents' Week.

Or... Was it Prince and Princess night? Because we didn't have that as it was only a 4-night cruise.


----------



## PaoDCL

Dug720 said:


> Maybe it is only on longer, special cruises. We didn't have it in Feb over Presidents' Week.
> 
> Or... Was it Prince and Princess night? Because we didn't have that as it was only a 4-night cruise.


Maybe they do it only on longer cruises.  We've been on 7 nights before and we didn't have that.


----------



## jenseib

boarding28 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding29 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## psac

o&smom said:


> View attachment 206671
> I do not think they do this anymore.  Belle and Beast dancing through Lumiers.  Not on our last 12 day.



We've never seen this in any of us our cruises! (We've been on all four ships in the last two years.)


----------



## PaoDCL

psac said:


> We've never seen this in any of us our cruises! (We've been on all four ships in the last two years.)


Yes the still have this. We have Belle and Beast in Luimiere in our 15 nights EBTA in May 2017. Maybe they only have them on longer cruises


----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## LSUfan4444

Not a picture but finally finished our cruise video..don't know how long it will be on YouTube but in any event....enjoy


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Pooh2

More from Alaska:


----------



## Pooh2




----------



## IrishEye




----------



## Laundress




----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Halloween tree - Dream


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy.....


----------



## jenseib

boarding30 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding31 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## bbel

Went to wave at the Disney Magic and the Disney Magic waved back


----------



## jenseib

boarding32 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding1 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## BLTtinkerbell




----------



## bbn1122

Top 2010 - our first cruise.  Bottom 2014.  What a difference in 5 years.  Funny my older son didn't age too much from age 16 - 21!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell




----------



## jenseib

boarding33 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## BLTtinkerbell




----------



## LSUfan4444

Picking up some more supplies before reboarding in nassau


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## BLTtinkerbell




----------



## jenseib

boarding34 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding35 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## BLTtinkerbell




----------



## jenseib

boarding48 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## BLTtinkerbell

School of fish


----------



## jenseib

boarding2 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## BLTtinkerbell




----------



## Evad

Tortola


----------



## jenseib

boarding49 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding50 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## BLTtinkerbell




----------



## Letscruiseagain

Scagway


----------



## Letscruiseagain




----------



## jenseib

boarding4 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## bbn1122




----------



## Letscruiseagain




----------



## jenseib

boarding52 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding7 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding8 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding65 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## BLTtinkerbell




----------



## Letscruiseagain




----------



## ladyofthetramp

* *


----------



## Laundress




----------



## BLTtinkerbell




----------



## Evad

Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib

boarding66 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding9 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding6 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Castaway Cay


----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## jlynch924

Promenade Lounge, The Wonder


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream atrium


----------



## jlynch924




----------



## jenseib

boarding67 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding10 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream - entrance to Royal Palace


----------



## Evad

Castaway Cay


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream - Guest Services.  Wonder on the west coast
 

Dream, Fantasy, Magic all in the Atlantic


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib

boarding68 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evolution on the Dream


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Evad

Cove Cafe anyone.....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Passageway outside Royal Palace - Dream


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Animator's Palate - Dream


----------



## Laundress




----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Evad said:


> Mendenhall Glacier National Park...


Just amazing.  We're going on Wonder in Aug of '18 and are really excited


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Evad said:


> Thanks so much guys!!
> 
> Keeping your loved warm on a cold rainy day in Ketchikan...


Gorgeous.  Any idea what the birds are?


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Evad said:


> Juneau Alaska...


I just gotta say that you've posted some AMAZING pictures here.  Thank you


----------



## PrincessShmoo

dad of 3 addicted to DCL said:


> Gorgeous.  Any idea what the birds are?


Pigeons.


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

PrincessShmoo said:


> View attachment 113213


I was in Pearl Harbor on a Navy ship moored to Ford Island the day they brought the Missouri in for her permanent station next to the Arizona.  Very poignant day


----------



## Evad

dad of 3 addicted to DCL said:


> I just gotta say that you've posted some AMAZING pictures here.  Thank you



Thank you so much!! Really glad you liked them!!


----------



## Evad

Foggy day in Alaska....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Animator's Palate - Crush show.  Dream


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Artwork on the Dream


----------



## ladyofthetramp




----------



## jenseib

boarding69 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding70 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Sandbar excursion Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib

boarding71 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Lisanell

mom reassuring the kiddos that mickey is okay.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Halloween on the Dream


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Mickey on Halloween night - Dream


----------



## jenseib

boarding72 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding73 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## woody64

On our way to Yukon Territory out of Skagway a couple of weeks ago, we were very lucky!


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Evad

The Magic at sea.....


----------



## woody64

The Wonder in Skagway, AK


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream atrium
 

And, after I took that, I noticed.....
 

Do you see it?  A little red Mickey head on the right.


----------



## woody64

The Wonder on it's way to Dawes Glacier in Endicott Arm a couple of weeks ago. The boat on the right is the excursion from the ship.


----------



## jenseib

boarding74 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding75 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding76 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding77 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## woody64

I may have spent a little time getting to know these two at the Crown and Fin on the Wonder.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Looky who we ran into:


----------



## jenseib

boarding78 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding79 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## woody64

Ariel on the Wonder


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Golden Mickeys - Walt Disney Theater - Dream


----------



## jenseib

boarding80 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding81 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding82 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding83 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## woody64

One of my favorite shots from our Alaskan cruise. We love traveling with our boys and this shot makes me feel good that my boys appreciate the trips we've been on and enjoy (and make the effort) seeing the world. This was on our first sea day in the inside passage from our verandah.


----------



## ChipNDale86

One of my favorites from last week in Endicott Arm


----------



## PrincessShmoo

I just thought this little, mini-banister was cute:


----------



## jenseib

boarding84 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding85 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tom Scott - District Lounge, Dream


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Buena Vista Theater - Dream


----------



## LSUfan4444




----------



## jtkboston

Wake up and smell the coffee...no wait, that's not it!


----------



## jenseib

boarding86 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding87 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Buena Vista Theater - Dream


----------



## bcwife76

Endicott Arm, August 2017


----------



## bcwife76

Wonder Atrium looking waaaaaaay up


----------



## spacecanada

Welcome to Victoria, Disney Wonder!


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Bonnie1222

2016 Halloween Cruise-Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

boarding88 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding89 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## DWillowBay

Disney Dream August, 2017


----------



## Dug720

Animator's Palate on the Magic! (No zoom! Mickey was right there!)


----------



## mlayton14

PrincessShmoo said:


> and after
> View attachment 206339
> I think the carpet just looks faded.  And sad.



I hope people were fired for this , years later it's still hard to believe they cheapened the atrium and it just looks sad , the color is basically gone and it looks cheap


----------



## Dug720

mlayton14 said:


> I hope people were fired for this , years later it's still hard to believe they cheapened the atrium and it just looks sad , the color is basically gone and it looks cheap



If you take the Art of the Theme Show Tour you will learn that it is to be representative of the sea floor. The ceiling is the sun and each layer coming down is another layer of the sea. There *is* a reasoning behind the new atrium design.


----------



## mlayton14

That's nice, I will try to make believe I am walking on the sea floor next time I'm in there


----------



## FigmentSpark

Dug720 said:


> If you take the Art of the Theme Show Tour you will learn that it is to be representative of the sea floor. The ceiling is the sun and each layer coming down is another layer of the sea. There *is* a reasoning behind the new atrium design.


That was exactly the impression I got when I saw PrincessShmoo's photo.  It does look like the sun streaming into the sea, illuminating the floor through the water.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

On the other hand, this is the Dream atrium.  Lots more vibrant colors (more to my liking):


----------



## woody64

Donald at Endicott Arm


----------



## jenseib

boarding90 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding91 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding92 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding93 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

boarding94 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding95 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding96 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding97 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Lunchtime on the Dream


----------



## jenseib

boarding98 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding99 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cove Cafe - Dream


----------



## Neptune's Fork

Does that cake say 'Princess Shmoo'?


----------



## jenseib

boarding100 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Neptune's Fork said:


> Does that cake say 'Princess Shmoo'?


No, it's probably a left over from the Prince and Princess menu the night before.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Time for cleaning.  Quiet Cove whirlpool spa - Dream


----------



## jenseib

boarding101 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding102 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Formerly the Aarcade (now Vanelope's) on the Dream


----------



## jenseib

boarding103 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding104 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Quiet Cove - Dream


----------



## Dug720

The Fantasy at Castaway Cay.


----------



## jenseib

boarding106 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

boarding107 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding108 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Elevator floor - Dream


----------



## Dug720

Early morning empty pool deck on the Fantasy!


----------



## BigJon

The Disney Magic at Cadiz, Spain. I took this picture from the Torre Tavira, on our Transatlantic cruise (Sep. 18th)


----------



## BigJon

Disney Magic in Lisbon, Portugal. Take from Arco da Rua Augusta, on our Transatlantic cruise (Sep. 19th)


----------



## jenseib

boarding109 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Guest Services - Dream (Halloween on the High Seas)


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chernabog1940 said:


> Stern of the *Dream *before it became a nightmare


Um...that's the Magic.


----------



## Chernabog1940

PrincessShmoo said:


> Um...that's the Magic.



Thanks, just noticed that and was in the process of editing my post


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chernabog1940 said:


> Thanks, just noticed that and was in the process of editing my post


----------



## BigJon

Cruising past One World Trade Center last week at the end of our Transatlantic cruise.....


----------



## Laundress

Wonder Mexican Rivera


----------



## Evad

Tortola BVI...


----------



## jenseib

boarding110 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding111 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

OK, guys, I'm gonna be gone for a while - so here's more than one picture to tide you over:
Buena Vista Theater - Dream
 

Seat detail in BVT
 


Castaway Club reception - Dream
  

Enchanted Garden - Dream


----------



## FigmentSpark

Hope your absence is due to wonderful things.  See you soon, PrincessShmoo.


----------



## Trera

Laundress said:


> Wonder Mexican Rivera
> 
> View attachment 274446


Minnie always looks so beautiful!


----------



## Laundress




----------



## natebenma




----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

boarding112 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding113 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Docked in Tortola BVI....


----------



## jenseib

boarding114 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Evad said:


> Creek St. Ketchikan....


Love Creek Street!


----------



## Laundress

Tulum excursion


----------



## Bonnie1222

Fantasy Oct 2017


----------



## jenseib

boarding115 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding116 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding117 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding118 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Palo on the Fantasy...


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Emerald Lake*, Yukon Territory, Canada


----------



## jenseib

boarding121 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding122 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding123 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding124 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Naterfan




----------



## jenseib

boarding125 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding126 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding127 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

boarding128 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding129 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Evad

The Fantasy...


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Evad

St. Thomas, Magens Bay looking down from Mountain Top...


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib

boarding130 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## lorimay

Disney Fantasy October 2017


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Hey!  I have one of those, also (on the Dream)
BEFORE
 
AFTER


----------



## jenseib

boarding131 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




boarding132 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail2 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Alcatraz *- early morning from the deck of the _*Wonder*_


----------



## DisneyB

Entering Endicott Arm


----------



## dtrain

Cabo San Lucas sunrise from our Verandah:


----------



## jenseib

sail4 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail5 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail7 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail8 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Tortola BVI...


----------



## jenseib

sail9 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## o&smom

Laundress said:


> Wonder
> 
> View attachment 282523


Makes me love the updates even more!


----------



## jenseib

sail10 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail12 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail13 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## mousefan73

jenseib said:


> sail10 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sail11 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sail12 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sail13 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wow which ship and what bathroom is that!! nice


----------



## Ljbadfan

Just back from Panama canal


----------



## AJaquins

Cozumel


----------



## Evad




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Evad

The Royal Table on the Fantasy.... we had this table on our last cruise.


----------



## jenseib

mousefan73 said:


> wow which ship and what bathroom is that!! nice



The Fantasy. It's the bathroom near Palo and Remy


----------



## jenseib

sail14 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail15 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail16 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

jenseib said:


> sail10 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sail11 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sail12 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sail13 by Jenseib, on Flickr


Which ship is this please?


----------



## rhinodadz

COASTIEandMATE said:


> Which ship is this please?



Looks like the bathrooms outside Palo/Remy on the Fantasy.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Evad

Leaving Port Canaveral...


----------



## Evad

St. Thomas...


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

COASTIEandMATE said:


> Which ship is this please?



The Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

sail18 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail19 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

I was gone most of the month of Nov. so I will do a mega post today to make up for that.  LOL.




sail20 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail21 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail22 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail23 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail24 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail25 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## bbel




----------



## mmmears




----------



## Evad

The view of Magens Bay from Mountain Top in St. Thomas...


----------



## mmmears




----------



## jenseib

sail31 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail26 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PartyExpress2001




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Waiting for the doors......


----------



## mmmears




----------



## Evad

The Fantasy...


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Walt Disney Theater - Dream


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy...


----------



## jenseib

sail27 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail30 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail28 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail29 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail32 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ladyofthetramp




----------



## Evad

Canada Place Vancouver....


----------



## jenseib

sail33 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PartyExpress2001




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream


----------



## jenseib

sail34 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

D Lounge - Dream


----------



## jenseib

sail35 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

Leaving the *Port of Los Angeles *


----------



## Neptune's Fork

What is that out on the horizon? It looks like a massive building in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Neptune's Fork said:


> What is that out on the horizon? It looks like a massive building in the middle of the ocean.


It's an oil rig (pretty much a big building).


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Pina Colada in Evolution - Dream


----------



## jenseib

sail36 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Neptune's Fork

PrincessShmoo said:


> It's an oil rig (pretty much a big building).



That's interesting.  Most of the time they are usually well off shore so you can't see them from land.


----------



## closetmickey

Neptune's Fork said:


> That's interesting.  Most of the time they are usually well off shore so you can't see them from land.


The ones in Long Beach/LA are very close!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Skyline - Dream.  Paris.


----------



## jenseib

sail37 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Skyline - Dream.  Rio


----------



## jenseib

sail38 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream, Evolution
Stage
 

Dance floor


----------



## PartyExpress2001




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream - luggage waiting to be taken off ship


----------



## jenseib

sail39 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail40 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail41 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PartyExpress2001

Merry Christmas to all on the forum!


----------



## jenseib

sail42 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

sail43 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail44 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy...


----------



## jenseib

sail45 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail46 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail47 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail48 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

sail49 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## minnick




----------



## jenseib

sail50 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail51 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail52 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail53 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy....


----------



## FigmentSpark

Evad said:


> The Fantasy....


Probably the wrong thread to ask, but is this one of the buffets (meaning there are others) for brunch or is it this plus menu items?  If there are others, I was hoping you had photos of the others.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

FigmentSpark said:


> Probably the wrong thread to ask, but is this one of the buffets (meaning there are others) for brunch or is it this plus menu items?  If there are others, I was hoping you had photos of the others.


That's one of the tables for brunch.


----------



## diznymom

FigmentSpark said:


> Probably the wrong thread to ask, but is this one of the buffets (meaning there are others) for brunch or is it this plus menu items?  If there are others, I was hoping you had photos of the others.



That's one of the tables for brunch in Palo.

Again.....labels help.  I really wish people would put a brief description w/ their pictures.


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Because it has been just too cold and snowy and the Northeast...  Hello Castaway...  How I miss your warmth...


----------



## Evad

diznymom said:


> That's one of the tables for brunch in Palo.
> 
> Again.....labels help.  I really wish people would put a brief description w/ their pictures.



It says Palo in the picture.....


----------



## jenseib

sail54 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail55 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail56 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail57 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail58 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail59 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail60 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## jenseib

sail61 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Coach

Tree lighting from our Very Merrytime and Marvel Day at Sea cruise.


----------



## Coach

A Magical sunrise on our November 11 Cruise from NY.


----------



## Coach

Reflections on a new day.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*The Hermitage* - St. Petersburg, Russia


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

virtual porthole - Dream - Port Canaveral


----------



## Coach

Reflections of a sunset....Disney Magic November 2017


----------



## Coach

Magical lifesaver...


----------



## Coach

Here comes the sun...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Enchanted Garden entrance - Dream


----------



## jenseib

sail62 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail63 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail64 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

sail65 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail66 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail67 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail68 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail69 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PartyExpress2001

Sorry for the quality. Zoomed in from the middle of Lumiere's.


----------



## jenseib

sail70 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Hendlaw

Disney Fantasy November 2017


----------



## ladyofthetramp

The Black Pearl on Castaway from many years ago!


----------



## jenseib

ladyofthetramp said:


> The Black Pearl on Castaway from many years ago!View attachment 297840



It's the flying Dutchman!


----------



## jenseib

sail71 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail72 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail73 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ladyofthetramp

jenseib said:


> It's the flying Dutchman!


you are right!  my coffee hadn't kicked in when I posted!


----------



## Neptune's Fork

PrincessShmoo said:


> virtual porthole - Dream - Port Canaveral
> View attachment 294471



The saddest of all views because that means you have to get off shortly.


----------



## jenseib

sail74 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laughfreely

jenseib said:


> sail74 by Jenseib, on Flickr


Where is this please?


----------



## jenseib

Laughfreely said:


> Where is this please?



Ooh La La on the Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

sail75 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail76 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail77 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail78 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Just back from a 7 night Western cruise....

Castaway Cay..


----------



## jenseib

sail79 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Evad

Riding the tram on Castaway Cay.....


----------



## jenseib

sail80 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924

Which lounge is this? I love those chairs!



sail74 by Jenseib, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Evad

Serenity Bay Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib

jlynch924 said:


> Which lounge is this? I love those chairs!
> 
> 
> 
> sail74 by Jenseib, on Flickr


[/QUOTE]



Laughfreely said:


> Where is this please?





jenseib said:


> Ooh La La on the Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

sail81 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail82 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Dawes Glacier*


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy...


----------



## jenseib

sail83 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail84 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail85 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy...


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

tour1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tour2 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail86 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Leaving Jamaica...


----------



## Evad




----------



## FigmentSpark

@Evad - Great textures!  What software do you use, if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## jenseib

sail87 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail88 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DWillowBay




----------



## Evad

FigmentSpark said:


> @Evad - Great textures!  What software do you use, if you don't mind my asking.



Thank you!

I start with a 3 shot bracket and then put them together in Photomatix. I then do some tweaking in Topaz Adjust to achieve the final result I'm looking for.


----------



## jenseib

sail121 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## FigmentSpark

Evad said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I start with a 3 shot bracket and then put them together in Photomatix. I then do some tweaking in Topaz Adjust to achieve the final result I'm looking for.


Ah, that explains the detail you get in your photos.  Very nice.

I love Topaz, but I'm just getting started with it.  There's so much it can do.


----------



## Evad

Mount Rustmore.....


----------



## rhinodadz

Evad said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I start with a 3 shot bracket and then put them together in Photomatix. I then do some tweaking in Topaz Adjust to achieve the final result I'm looking for.



How far apart do you bracket? 2 stops?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Enchanted Garden - Dream


----------



## jenseib

sail122 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail89 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

rhinodadz said:


> How far apart do you bracket? 2 stops?



It all depends on the lighting. Most times I will  have my camera set to auto bracket at 1.7


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Enchanted Garden - Dream


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad

Dunn's River Falls Jamaica.....


----------



## jenseib

sail90 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail91 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail92 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail93 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## YawningDodo

_
Castaway Cay as seen from the snorkeling lagoon. _​


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Debarkation breakfast menu - Dream


----------



## jenseib

sail98 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail99 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail101 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Port Canaveral - Dream


----------



## jenseib

sail105 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail106 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dream at Port Canaveral


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

sail107 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail108 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Leaving Port Canaveral


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy...


----------



## jenseib

sail109 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## mousefan73

Evad said:


> Leaving Jamaica...


very nice stunning


----------



## mousefan73

Evad said:


> The Fantasy...


jesus your pics are amazing


----------



## Evad

mousefan73 said:


> jesus your pics are amazing



Wow, thank you so much!!


----------



## Evad

Early morning in Cozumel....


----------



## jenseib

seaday26 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail111 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Time to go!


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

sail112 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Look!  There's the Fantasy -


----------



## Laundress




----------



## SrisonS

Sunrise Shuffleboard by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail114 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## NC State

SrisonS said:


> Sunrise Shuffleboard by Scott Smith, on Flickr


I want to call this the perfect vacation picture.  Do you sell Cruise calendars?


----------



## jenseib

sail115 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail116 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail117 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail118 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

seaday6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail119 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Early morning in Cozumel....


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Port of Dover*, England - with Dover Castle


----------



## jenseib

sail120 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

On a rainy day in Port Canaveral


----------



## jenseib

seaday7 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail150 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## woody64

Juneau Alaska


----------



## jenseib

sail151 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## JoAnnPan




----------



## jenseib

sail154 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail155 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

seaday12 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday14 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

sail156 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday13 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Trera

Laundress said:


> View attachment 304316


Am so ready for Cabana time next weekend!!


----------



## Evad

Star Wars Day at sea on the Fantasy....


----------



## jenseib

I always take a picture at the very end. I don't during the show since they changed the rules, but when everyone is clapping I throw up my phone and snap a few.




sail141 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail142 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

15036491_10211358450457758_4346105185482519798_n by Jenseib, on Flickr




15085672_10211358450577761_7722202544099637330_n by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## woody64

Alaska


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

sail157 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail145 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail146 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail158 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sail175 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail176 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## NC State

^^what ship is this?^^


----------



## Evad

Falmouth


----------



## jenseib

NC State said:


> ^^what ship is this?^^



Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

sail177 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail178 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## diznymom

Jenseib, which ship are the chandeliers?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Time to board:


----------



## Evad

Deck 5 on the Fantasy...


----------



## CruiseBoundnKY

woody64 said:


> Alaska


----------



## CruiseBoundnKY

Would you mind if I used this photo as my Facebook cover photo?  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## NC State

I will be on the Fantasy next month and our cabin in on deck 5!  So glad you posted this picture!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

"Please welcome aboard the XXXXX family!"


----------



## Dug720

Disney Magic Quiet Cove pool in the early morning sun.


----------



## jenseib

diznymom said:


> Jenseib, which ship are the chandeliers?



Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

sail179 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail180 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

The Fantasy at CC


----------



## woody64

CruiseBoundnKY said:


> Would you mind if I used this photo as my Facebook cover photo?  Thanks in advance!!!



No worries, just don't print or reproduce. Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

sail181 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail182 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Who needs to mail a letter??? Castaway Cay...



https://flic.kr/p/FJQFDshttps://flic.kr/p/FJQFDs


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Evad said:


> Who needs to mail a letter??? Castaway Cay...



We've been to CC 6 times; this post office has NEVER been open


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Fantasy - Halloween tree on embarkation day


----------



## jenseib

sail183 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail184 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail185 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Oceanview Family Deluxe with Verandah - Fantasy


----------



## Evad




----------



## ladyofthetramp




----------



## jenseib

sail186 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Dug720

My favorite site when returning from time off the ship.


----------



## bbn1122




----------



## bbn1122




----------



## bbn1122




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Nemo's Reef - Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

sail187 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sail188 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Madeira at Twilight*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Drink station on the Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

hallowtree2 by Jenseib, on Flickr




halloweentree3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

An area that is no longer here on the Fantasy.




mouse10 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mouse11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mouse12 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mouse13 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## Trera

Evad said:


>


Very cool picture.


----------



## jenseib

mouse14 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mouse15 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

mouse16 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mouse17 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Evad

St. Thomas...


----------



## jenseib

mouse1 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Firstof3

New to the boards and thought I would try a picture I took back in January2017


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Firstof3 said:


> New to the boards and thought I would try a picture I took back in January2017


I don't think you can post photos until you have 10 posts and the option unlocks for you.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

mouse37 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

mouse38 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Firstof3

Took this one back in January 2017 when we stopped in Cozumel


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

trick10 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

mouse39 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

mouse2 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mouse3 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mouse40 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mouse41 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

mouse42 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

mouse43 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mouse44 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

mouse46 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mouse47 by Jenseib, on Flickr

Trick or Treating can be crazy busy!




mouse49 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Dug720

Ooh La La on the Fantasy. This picture always makes me think of a doll house. LOL.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Askershus Castle* and Oslo, Norway


----------



## o&smom

Dug720 said:


> Ooh La La on the Fantasy. This picture always makes me think of a doll house. LOL.


My happy place!


----------



## jenseib

mouse4 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mouse5 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## woody64

Juneau Aug 2017 - our Naturalist told us just before a tribal elder died, he said he would be reincarnated as an orca. You would know it was him because the top of his dorsal fin would hook to the left. Coincidence???


----------



## Dug720

woody64 said:


> Juneau Aug 2017 - our Naturalist told us just before a tribal elder died, he said he would be reincarnated as an orca. You would know it was him because the top of his dorsal fin would hook to the left. Coincidence???



I wonder if that's T67. I forget what his nickname was... But when I was on HAL to Alaska, the naturalist was telling us about him - he's so large that though he has never been in captivity his fin bends. And he has TWO females who do all his work for him. I'd actually heard about him on my whale watching trip out of Juneau. But if that's him, he is well known up there.


----------



## Firstof3

I was glad to find MacGyver worked on the wonder


----------



## jenseib

woody64 said:


> Juneau Aug 2017 - our Naturalist told us just before a tribal elder died, he said he would be reincarnated as an orca. You would know it was him because the top of his dorsal fin would hook to the left. Coincidence???





Dug720 said:


> I wonder if that's T67. I forget what his nickname was... But when I was on HAL to Alaska, the naturalist was telling us about him - he's so large that though he has never been in captivity his fin bends. And he has TWO females who do all his work for him. I'd actually heard about him on my whale watching trip out of Juneau. But if that's him, he is well known up there.



That is so interesting and neat. I had always thought that just the ones in captivity only had the bent fins.  
Also super awesome to see an orca. We had been told on our Alaskan cruise that you only have a 10% chance of seeing Orca's.  We totally lucked out and saw some though and I was so excited.  Even the tour company seemed pretty excited.


----------



## jenseib

mouse6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mouse7 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## woody64

jenseib said:


> That is so interesting and neat. I had always thought that just the ones in captivity only had the bent fins.
> Also super awesome to see an orca. We had been told on our Alaskan cruise that you only have a 10% chance of seeing Orca's.  We totally lucked out and saw some though and I was so excited.  Even the tour company seemed pretty excited.


Having seen some in captivity a long time ago, this bend is different. It only bends at the top, like a hook vs. the whole fin bending. Speaking from my expertise as an accountant.


----------



## Dug720

woody64 said:


> Having seen some in captivity a long time ago, this bend is different. It only bends at the top, like a hook vs. the whole fin bending. Speaking from my expertise as an accountant.



That bigger bend CAN occur in nature as well. Size, bone and cartilage structure, etc. can all come into play.


----------



## woody64

Fun spots


----------



## Evad

Cozumel


----------



## jenseib

mouse8 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

mouse50 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mouse51 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## NC State

^^Castaway Cay?^^


----------



## PrincessShmoo

NC State said:


> ^^Castaway Cay?^^


Yes.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Eye Scream - Fantasy


----------



## tlprice

PrincessShmoo said:


> Eye Scream - Fantasy
> View attachment 318505


You have my favorite!  Chocolate and banana!  They never had it on my last cruise so I had to do blueberry and coconut which was also pretty good, but not as good as chocolate and banana.


----------



## jenseib

mouse52 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mouse53 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Quiet Cove (Cove Cafe entrance) - Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

mouse54 by Jenseib, on Flickr




mouse56 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## dcassetta

jenseib said:


> That is so interesting and neat. I had always thought that just the ones in captivity only had the bent fins.
> Also super awesome to see an orca. We had been told on our Alaskan cruise that you only have a 10% chance of seeing Orca's.  We totally lucked out and saw some though and I was so excited.  Even the tour company seemed pretty excited.





Dug720 said:


> That bigger bend CAN occur in nature as well. Size, bone and cartilage structure, etc. can all come into play.



It's my understanding that there is also a genetic component.  As some of the whales at Sea World are related, the bend might be seen more often.  In Orlando in the 90's, there were 2 adult females, one had a straight fin and the other had a curve.  Their daughters matched them.


----------



## mmouse37

MJ


----------



## Evad




----------



## bcwife76

Alaska 2017 Inside Passage


----------



## ladyofthetramp




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Quiet Cove - Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

ap2 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ap3 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ap4 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Funnel Puddle - Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

ricky1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




trick6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




trick7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




trick8 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Donald Pool - Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

trick9 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Look!, there's the ship!


----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tor11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor12 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Cozumel....


----------



## woody64

Villefranche, France 2014


----------



## jenseib

tor13 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## woody64

Sorry, had to repost because it looks much better in a bigger size. It is a panorama so the original is really big. Click to see a bit bigger.


----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tor14 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor15 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## woody64

Magic


----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tor16 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor17 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Laundress




----------



## woody64

From our Med cruise-Pompeii, tracks worn in the streets; the stones are for humans to walk across and stay out of the street


----------



## ACQUADUCK




----------



## ACQUADUCK




----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tor18 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tort25 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Arianabtd

I'm fresh off the Magic (stuck being sad at the airport )


----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tor19 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ACQUADUCK




----------



## theostwalts




----------



## Evad




----------



## Arianabtd




----------



## dcassetta

Arianabtd said:


>



Disney's best deck show!


----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tor20 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor21 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor22 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DrHickenlocher




----------



## Arianabtd




----------



## theostwalts




----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tort24 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor23 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor24 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tor88 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor89 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tor90 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor91 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor92 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

tor93 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tor3 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor4 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Mitura

ACQUADUCK said:


> View attachment 320493 View attachment 320494



Acquaduck,
How do you get these amazing shots without any people in them?
Joe


----------



## ACQUADUCK

Mitura said:


> Acquaduck,
> How do you get these amazing shots without any people in them?
> Joe



It was a back to back cruise, and we got back on before the new cruisers.


----------



## Bonnie1222

ACQUADUCK said:


> It was a back to back cruise, and we got back on before the new cruisers.



on our cruise 2 weeks ago my husband was up at 5am for absolutely no good reason, and he got fantastic pictures with nobody in sight.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Mickey Slide - Fantasy


----------



## Bonnie1222

Disney Fantasy


----------



## Bonnie1222




----------



## Bonnie1222

We ran into the Magic in Grand Cayman


----------



## Evad

Cozumel......


----------



## jlynch924

The Wonder in the thick fog of Galveston.


----------



## jlynch924




----------



## kkayluvsdis

ACQUADUCK said:


> View attachment 320739 View attachment 320740


Man.  Does this look heavenly!!


----------



## jenseib

tor5 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tort7 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924




----------



## DisneyHobbit




----------



## Evad

Cozumel Ruins.......


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Aqualab - Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

tor7 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ACQUADUCK

Dover.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Goofy Sports deck - Fantasy


----------



## jlynch924




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Aquaduck - Fantasy


----------



## ACQUADUCK




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Art on the Fantasy


----------



## jlynch924




----------



## Dug720




----------



## jlynch924




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

tort4 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tort3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Castaway Cay.....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tor8 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924




----------



## PrincessShmoo

ladder for bunk bed - Fantasy


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Two views of the desk on the Fantasy


----------



## woody64

For those going on the Med cruise


----------



## Laundress

Nassau


----------



## jenseib

tor9 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor10 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ACQUADUCK




----------



## PrincessShmoo

artwork in our room on the Fantasy


----------



## ACQUADUCK




----------



## ACQUADUCK

Cinque Terre a collection of centuries-old seaside villages on the Italian Riviera coastline.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## ACQUADUCK

Laundress said:


> View attachment 325390


Brilliant shot, Wonder at Cabo?


----------



## ChipNDale86




----------



## Evad




----------



## Laundress

ACQUADUCK said:


> Brilliant shot, Wonder at Cabo?



Thank you.  Yes it was.  It was a beautiful day.


----------



## ACQUADUCK

Akureyri.


----------



## ACQUADUCK

Now DCL do not currently go here but a shout out to the world heritage protected Lindos in Rhodes a truly beautiful place.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Rhodes is amazing.  I think that castle is still a working building, but also a place you can tour.


----------



## ACQUADUCK

FigmentSpark said:


> Rhodes is amazing.  I think that castle is still a working building, but also a place you can tour.


Yes was up in the Acropolis last summer still there, still open from 8 am, did the hike up it. I think I have been up there 20 odd times since I was just 18.


----------



## ACQUADUCK




----------



## ACQUADUCK




----------



## ACQUADUCK




----------



## ACQUADUCK




----------



## ACQUADUCK

Some nighttime shots.



Artic circle of Akureyri.




2am approach to Dover.




Off Scotland, Kirkwall to Invergorden.


----------



## ACQUADUCK

Loch Ness.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Family Oceanview with Verandah - Fantasy


----------



## Ljbadfan

Humpback whale from first Alaska cruise this 2018 season


----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tor25 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ACQUADUCK

Ljbadfan said:


> View attachment 326051 Humpback whale from first Alaska cruise this 2018 season



Excellent, from ship or tour?

We saw some from the ship but not that close.


----------



## Ljbadfan

ACQUADUCK said:


> Excellent, from ship or tour?
> 
> We saw some from the ship but not that close.


 From ship. My wife and mom went whale watching in Juneau and saw orcas. That pic was on last sea day on way back to Vancouver. Captain had to go a different way. Here is another photo


----------



## ACQUADUCK

Ljbadfan said:


> From ship. My wife and mom went whale watching in Juneau and saw orcas. That pic was on last sea day on way back to Vancouver. Captain had to go a different way. Here is another photo
> View attachment 326093



Wonder-full.


----------



## ACQUADUCK

Kirkwall.


----------



## ACQUADUCK

Reykjavik.


----------



## Dug720

Ljbadfan said:


> View attachment 326051 Humpback whale from first Alaska cruise this 2018 season



Is this the one that "waved" first? (My sister texted super excited she saw one breech and said that he had "waved a fin" first.)

Great shot!!


----------



## Arianabtd




----------



## Ljbadfan

Dug720 said:


> Is this the one that "waved" first? (My sister texted super excited she saw one breech and said that he had "waved a fin" first.)
> 
> Great shot!!


 So you where on this cruise also that left on may 21st this year.


----------



## Dug720

Ljbadfan said:


> So you where on this cruise also that left on may 21st this year.



No. My sister works on board.


----------



## ACQUADUCK

Loch Ness Fort William


----------



## ladyofthetramp

ACQUADUCK said:


> Kirkwall.
> 
> View attachment 326095 View attachment 326096 View attachment 326097



Your pictures are beautiful ACQUADUCK


----------



## ACQUADUCK

ladyofthetramp said:


> Your pictures are beautiful ACQUADUCK


Thank you!


----------



## ACQUADUCK

Iceland.


----------



## Evad




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

tor26 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## serrem

Leaving Miami 1/12/18


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

tor27 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor28 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## NC State

^^ were is this ^^


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

Tortola  Dolphin Swim




tor30 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tort5 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Rainy Day in Vancouver* - aboard the _Wonder_


----------



## FigmentSpark

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Rainy Day in Vancouver* - aboard the _Wonder_


Interesting... was the Wonder flying the Canadian flag?


----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tort34 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tort35 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

FigmentSpark said:


> Interesting... was the Wonder flying the Canadian flag?



They seem to fly the flag of whatever country where they're moored.  I've seen the Bahamian flag, Mexican, GC...all flying from the starboard yardarm


----------



## Evad

Castaway Cay Serenity Bay....


----------



## Chernabog1940

FigmentSpark said:


> Interesting... was the Wonder flying the Canadian flag?



Yes it was flying the Canadian flag. Whenever in port, the ship flies the flag of the host country. Sometimes they will fly the port flag also. If you embark from Port Canaveral. Miami, Galveston, or San Diego, you will notice the American flag flying.

The Bahamian flag is at the stern because all Disney ships are registered in the Bahamas.


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## jlynch924

An Alaskan rainbow.


----------



## ChicosWife

Our 2016 Bahamas cruise.


----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tor31 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor32 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## woody64

Amalfi, Italy during our excursion along the Amalfi Coast from Naples


----------



## ladyofthetramp

woody64 said:


> Amalfi, Italy during our excursion along the Amalfi Coast from Naples



Wow!  Amazing shot!


----------



## ChicosWife

Stingray at Atlantis, in the Bahamas.


----------



## jlynch924

Probably my favorite Alaskan photo...


----------



## woody64

ladyofthetramp said:


> Wow!  Amazing shot!



Thanks...and the picture doesn't even come close to showing the beauty of the area.


----------



## woody64

I just finished Dan Brown's book "Origin" so here's a GoPro shot from Barcelona-La Sagrada Familia


----------



## jenseib

tor33 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor34 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ChicosWife




----------



## jlynch924

Somewhere in British Columbia near Skagway.


----------



## ChicosWife

A view of the Dream, from the tower on CC.


----------



## Evad

Tortola BVI...


----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tor35 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor36 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

tort6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor37 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor38 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Eze France


----------



## jenseib

tor95 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor96 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor77 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

tor78 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor79 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ChicosWife

Atlantis from the Dream.


----------



## jenseib

Tortola, Oct 2016




tor39 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor41 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor42 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ladyofthetramp




----------



## jenseib

tor80 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor81 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor82 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DisneyDad64

2009 Magic Trip


----------



## woody64

Florence


----------



## jenseib

tor83 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor84 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor85 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## woody64

Villefranche, France


----------



## tlprice

woody64 said:


> Villefranche, France


I wish we had not gone to Monaco and had spent more time here instead.  It was such a lovely little village with a nice little beach.  If I ever go back, I will just stay and enjoy Villefranche.


----------



## jenseib

Tortola




tor86 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor87 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor97 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## woody64

tlprice said:


> I wish we had not gone to Monaco and had spent more time here instead.  It was such a lovely little village with a nice little beach.  If I ever go back, I will just stay and enjoy Villefranche.



Agree! We did an afternoon only excursion to Monaco so we did explore a bit in the morning. I think I would like to go to Eze and walk around from what I've seen too.


----------



## dvcdream4fld

From a few years ago, but it's still a great pano.


----------



## jenseib

tort9 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor44 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor45 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## woody64

Happy birthday America with a picture from Alaska with a whale spout and some glaciers.


----------



## jenseib

tor46 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor47 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## FigmentSpark

Where was tor47 taken, Jenseib?


----------



## southerngirl528

FigmentSpark said:


> Where was tor47 taken, Jenseib?



Only auto-handwashers I know of are in the Kids Clubs. It will be interesting to see if it's somewhere else.


----------



## lklgoodman

When I first saw that pic, I thought it was of some new foot massager, lol!  Then I was like, oh that's the hand washer at one of the clubs.  Wonder if they had put those outside of Cabanas instead of the sinks if more people would use them?!?!  I went on a cruise shortly after they had gotten them and all the adults were checking them out in the club, lol!!


----------



## Hubie

This was a sunset at 11PM, while sailing from Bergen in 2016.


----------



## jenseib

FigmentSpark said:


> Where was tor47 taken, Jenseib?



Kids club on the Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

tor48 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor49 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor50 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

tor51 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor52 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor53 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor54 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## woody64

Pompeii, Italy


----------



## jenseib

tor55 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor56 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor98 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor99 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

tor100 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor58 by Jenseib, on Flickr

and I am off till next week, Sailing the 3 night Fantasy this week!


----------



## NC State

I hope you are back with new pictures!


----------



## ChicosWife

Inside stateroom on the Dream. We really felt like we had an "ocean" view.


----------



## jenseib

tor59 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor60 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor102 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

tor103 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor104 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tort14 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tort15 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

tor61 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor105 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor106 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor107 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor108 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

tort16 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor62 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor109 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor63 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

I would really love to be sitting in this seat getting ready for sailing


----------



## jenseib

tort17 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor64 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## FigmentSpark

Fantasy in St. Thomas March 2018

There was a fence (that I cropped out) in front, so my camera focussed on that!!! But it's still a pretty nice shot, even if she's a little blurry.


----------



## Evad




----------



## tlprice




----------



## FigmentSpark

Leaving St. Thomas


----------



## jenseib

tor66 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Looking down.....




tor74 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

tor75 by Jenseib, on Flickr




tor76 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

St. Thomas




sttom47 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom48 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stthom3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

St. Thomas




sttom49 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt2 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*San Francisco* from the *Wonder*


----------



## jenseib

stt3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt4 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt5 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

St Thomas




stt6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom50 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sttom51 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom52 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt8 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt9 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt10 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## bcwife76

Andy's Room on the Wonder


----------



## bcwife76

Golden Gate bridge (sailing towards San Fran) taken from the Wonder around 6am


----------



## bcwife76

The Wonder docked in San Francisco May 2018


----------



## tlprice

Barcelona June 2018


----------



## aboveH20

bcwife76 said:


> The Wonder docked in San Francisco May 2018View attachment 341954



We've done a lot of flying in and out of San Francisco lately and I've tried SO hard to see the Golden Gate Bridge. How glorious it would be to see The Bridge and The Boat!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

stt11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt12 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt13 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## tlprice

jenseib said:


> stt11 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stt12 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stt13 by Jenseib, on Flickr





jenseib said:


> stt11 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stt12 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stt13 by Jenseib, on Flickr


Where is this?  We did a fabulous pirate ship adventure in St. Lucia and are planning a different one in St. Thomas on our upcoming cruise.  If this is the one in St. Thomas, how did you like it?


----------



## tlprice




----------



## Lori74

tlprice said:


> St. Thomas, how did you like it?


we did one in St. Thomas to snorkel with turtles. the crew were amazing. the sea was not. they told ppl if they were prone to sea sickness where to sit because the waters were rough. we ignored since none of us have ever been sick and we've been through 3 hurricanes while sailing. well we all felt pretty sick once we got there, but it didn't stop us and we had a great time. but coming back we listened and all were pretty sick. ppl were dropping like flies, we managed to keep it together. i'm not sure if it was just a rough day on the water or if it's typical for that journey.


----------



## jenseib

tlprice said:


> Where is this?  We did a fabulous pirate ship adventure in St. Lucia and are planning a different one in St. Thomas on our upcoming cruise.  If this is the one in St. Thomas, how did you like it?



Yes that is St. Thomas.  
Like Lori said, it was a bit of a rocky ride out. My sister gets sea sick easily and she felt horrible, but after taking some meds and putting a cool cloth on her neck and some sprite she felt better.
The excursion was fabulous. We saw a turtle and a lot of sea life.
I'll post a couple for you.




stt16 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt91 by Jenseib, on Flickr

Octopus




stt102 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt106 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt162 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt14 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## NC State

Jenseib, did you use a GoPro?  If so, what brand did you use and did you hold it or have it strapped on?


----------



## southerngirl528

NC State said:


> Jenseib, did you use a GoPro? If so, what brand did you use and did you hold it or have it strapped on?



Great question!


----------



## tlprice

jenseib said:


> Yes that is St. Thomas.
> Like Lori said, it was a bit of a rocky ride out. My sister gets sea sick easily and she felt horrible, but after taking some meds and putting a cool cloth on her neck and some sprite she felt better.
> The excursion was fabulous. We saw a turtle and a lot of sea life.
> I'll post a couple for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stt16 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stt91 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> Octopus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stt102 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stt106 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stt162 by Jenseib, on Flickr


Thanks for the info. and the fabulous pictures.  My daughter is excited at the prospect of possibly seeing an octopus.  We will make sure to wear our sea bands!


----------



## jenseib

NC State said:


> Jenseib, did you use a GoPro?  If so, what brand did you use and did you hold it or have it strapped on?





southerngirl528 said:


> Great question!



No I use an Olympus Tough. My version is about 4 years old now I believe. I just hand hold it and wrap the strap around my wrist but you can by floating wrist bands.
I also have a fuji  that is waterproof as well but that doesn't take that great of pictures so I don't use it a lot. I just bring it as a back up.


----------



## jenseib

stt15 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt26 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt28 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt29 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Dawes Glacier/Endicott Arm


----------



## jenseib

stt17 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt19 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Villefranche, France.


----------



## southerngirl528

disneyfaninaz said:


> Villefranche, France.



GORGEOUS photo, Disneyfaninaz!


----------



## jenseib

stt20 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt30 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Portofino, Italy


----------



## jenseib

stt31 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt32 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt33 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Cassis, France.


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

stt37 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt45 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt48 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt74 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt77 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt78 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Mrsjnt083

jenseib said:


> stt20 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stt30 by Jenseib, on Flickr


Where was this at?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

St. Paul de Vence, France


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Alaska/Endicott Arm


----------



## jenseib

Mrsjnt083 said:


> Where was this at?



St. Thomas


----------



## jenseib

stt88 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt91 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt92 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt97 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## disneyfaninaz

More from Saint Paul de Vence, France


----------



## Dug720

disneyfaninaz said:


> More from Saint Paul de Vence, France



Gorgeous!

And thanks for putting the location! That's always helpful! (And saves the "Where was this?" replies!  )


----------



## rescuetink

Dug720 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> And thanks for putting the location! That's always helpful! (And saves the "Where was this?" replies!  )



*OH SO TRUE!!!  I hate asking constantly where a photo was taken so I really appreciate when people post that information along with the pictures!!*


----------



## jenseib

The octopus was so cool and he would change colors in different areas to blend in.




stt111 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt113 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt114 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt116 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt117 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt118 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt152 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt162 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt164 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt174 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Waiting to depart


----------



## southerngirl528

PrincessShmoo said:


> Waiting to depart



That's GOT to be one of my VERY favorite views!!!


----------



## jenseib

St. Thomas




stt175 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt176 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom53 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Waiting to board:


----------



## SrisonS

San Juan, Puerto Rico




The Disney Fantasy: San Juan Mountain View by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sttom55 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt178 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt127 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## disneyfaninaz

The Colosseum. Rome, Italy.


----------



## psac

SrisonS said:


> San Juan, Puerto Rico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Disney Fantasy: San Juan Mountain View by Scott Smith, on Flickr



Fantastic!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

stt179 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt180 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt181 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt182 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## cheermom2four

Are you going to write a TR on Eastern Carribbean?  I love reading your past ones!!



jenseib said:


> St. Thomas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stt175 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> Are you going to write a TR on Eastern caribbean?  I love your reports!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stt176 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sttom53 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Geomom

Disney Magic:


----------



## Geomom




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Fantasy - atrium carpet


----------



## jenseib

cheermom2four said:


> Are you going to write a TR on Eastern Carribbean?  I love reading your past ones!!



These are from my 2016 Halloween on the High Seas cruise. I did write a report, which is in my signature or can be found here.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/boo-to-the-halloween-on-the-highs-seas-crew.3571503/

Last summer I also did the 10 night southern and wrote a TR on that one too.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...izards-farkles-and-sparkling-friends.3623186/

I did a 3 nighter on the Fantasy this summer and eventually plan to write up something on that one, but I have been so incredibly busy that I haven't had any time to get my pictures ready to go for that one. I'll post it in my signature once I get started.


----------



## jenseib

stt129 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt131 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt132 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## mmmears

Disney Magic in Kristiansand, Norway 8/18


----------



## mmmears

Disney Magic in Kristiansand, Norway


----------



## mmmears

Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Fantasy - floor in the elevator bay off atrium


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Butchart Gardens* - Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Geomom

Disney Magic in Tallinn, Estonia.  August 2018


----------



## southerngirl528

mmmears said:


> Disney Magic in Kristiansand, Norway



What a COOL photo!!


----------



## mmmears

Kristiansand, Norway 
August 18,2018


----------



## jtkboston

Disney Fantasy with a full moon


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Guest Services - Fantasy


----------



## Laundress




----------



## mmmears

Lysefjord, Norway (Stavanger)


----------



## jenseib

stt183 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt184 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt185 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt186 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Geomom

St Petersburg, Russia


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Coming up to Endicott Arm- Alaska 2018


----------



## southerngirl528

ladyofthetramp said:


> Coming up to Endicott Arm- Alaska 2018



Lovely! I think the Alaska cruise is definitely one of my favorites. SUCH gorgeous scenery, yes?


----------



## jenseib

stt133 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ladyofthetramp

southerngirl528 said:


> Lovely! I think the Alaska cruise is definitely one of my favorites. SUCH gorgeous scenery, yes?



Oh my goodness!  Such a beautiful place!  I so want to go back!  BTW enjoy your cruise!


----------



## southerngirl528

ladyofthetramp said:


> Oh my goodness! Such a beautiful place! I so want to go back! BTW enjoy your cruise!



Thank you!


----------



## mmmears

Disney Magic sailing into Ålesund, Norway 
August, 2017


----------



## southerngirl528

Mmmears, your gorgeous photo sailing into Alesund, Norway made me think of a photo I got from the Wonder sailing out of Honolulu in 2015. Hope the photo posts! (I never post photos...  )


----------



## mmmears

southerngirl528 said:


> Mmmears, your gorgeous photo sailing into Alesund, Norway made me think of a photo I got from the Wonder sailing out of Honolulu in 2015. Hope the photo posts! (I never post photos...  )



It's funny because as we were sailing in we were talking about how much that island looked like Hawaii.  Gorgeous photo, southerngirl528!


----------



## southerngirl528

mmmears said:


> It's funny because as we were sailing in we were talking about how much that island looked like Hawaii. Gorgeous photo, southerngirl528!



Aw thanks! I took it from a pretty good distance on my iPhone so it's a bit grainy to be sure, but the rainbow over Diamond Head was like a postcard! Hope DCL goes back to Hawaii soon!


----------



## mmmears

For those of you who post lots of photos on this thread, can someone give me a bit of tech support?  I can't post the photos from my iPhone since it says the files are too large.  So I'm posting my Instagram photos, but the quality is definitely worse.  Any easy way to get around this issue?


----------



## mmmears

southerngirl528 said:


> Aw thanks! I took it from a pretty good distance on my iPhone so it's a bit grainy to be sure, but the rainbow over Diamond Head was like a postcard! Hope DCL goes back to Hawaii soon!



Mine's an iPhone pic, to.  Hawaii is a frequent travel destination for me, but not by ship.  That photo does look just like a postcard.


----------



## FigmentSpark

mmmears said:


> For those of you who post lots of photos on this thread, can someone give me a bit of tech support?  I can't post the photos from my iPhone since it says the files are too large.  So I'm posting my Instagram photos, but the quality is definitely worse.  Any easy way to get around this issue?


I think photos have to be smaller than 1mb.  Just use software to make it smaller.  I use Photoshop Elements, but I'm sure there's lots out there to do it.


----------



## Geomom

Helsinki, Finland--August 2018


----------



## jenseib

mmmears said:


> For those of you who post lots of photos on this thread, can someone give me a bit of tech support?  I can't post the photos from my iPhone since it says the files are too large.  So I'm posting my Instagram photos, but the quality is definitely worse.  Any easy way to get around this issue?



I upload all mine to flickr and then post them through that.  I usually resize mine when I load, but you can choose a size to use on Flickr as well


----------



## jenseib

stt191 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt192 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## mmmears

Disney Magic @ Stavanger, Norway


----------



## mmmears




----------



## PrincessShmoo

mmmears said:


> For those of you who post lots of photos on this thread, can someone give me a bit of tech support?  I can't post the photos from my iPhone since it says the files are too large.  So I'm posting my Instagram photos, but the quality is definitely worse.  Any easy way to get around this issue?


As noted the size of an image must be smaller than 1 MB.  There are sizing options available in Paint, as well as Windows Photo Gallery.

Once an image has been resized, you can post it directly from your computer files using drag & drop into the posting window.  Or copy & paste.  

If you don't want to resize your photos yourself, you must use a photo hosting site to get an IMG code to paste in the reply window.

I've use tinypic.com in the past.  It's free and easy.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## SrisonS

The Getaway from Castaway Cay by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## FigmentSpark

Leaving St. Thomas


----------



## mmmears

PrincessShmoo said:


> As noted the size of an image must be smaller than 1 MB.  There are sizing options available in Paint, as well as Windows Photo Gallery.
> 
> Once an image has been resized, you can post it directly from your computer files using drag & drop into the posting window.  Or copy & paste.
> 
> If you don't want to resize your photos yourself, you must use a photo hosting site to get an IMG code to paste in the reply window.
> 
> I've use tinypic.com in the past.  It's free and easy.



I tried again, straight from my iPhone and it let me post the original pic (above) which I think is better than the insta version.  For some reason it wasn't letting me post them earlier.  Thanks for the info.  I was hoping for a quicker way around the resizing since they are all on my phone and not on my laptop (yet).  I'll keep working at it.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## NC State

SrisonS said:


> The Getaway from Castaway Cay by Scott Smith, on Flickr


O my goodness, what a wonderful photo!  The colors are out of this world!


----------



## Geomom

View from Djurgarden in Stockholm, Sweden: August 2018


----------



## erikaluvsdisney

jenseib said:


> stt20 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stt30 by Jenseib, on Flickr


Where did you snorkel???


----------



## jenseib

erikaluvsdisney said:


> Where did you snorkel???



That was in St. Thomas


----------



## jenseib

stt194 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt196 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## closetmickey

mmmears said:


> View attachment 348057
> Copenhagen, Denmark


One of my favorite places ever


----------



## NC State

jenseib said:


> stt191 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stt192 by Jenseib, on Flickr


Where is this?


----------



## jenseib

stt135 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt197 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt198 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt199 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt136 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

NC State said:


> Where is this?



It was an island stop for lunch and swimming included in out snorkeling tour in St. Thomas.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

stt200 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt201 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt203 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt205 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## erikaluvsdisney

Laundress said:


> View attachment 349775


It's Empty!!!  Wow!


----------



## jenseib

stt206 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt137 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt207 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt139 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt208 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt209 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt210 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt214 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt215 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt216 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt217 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## bigAWL

Embarkation Day in Barcelona.  Disney Magic July 17, 2018.


----------



## Evad

Magens Bay St. Thomas....


----------



## jenseib

stt218 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom36 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom38 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DisneyHelen

Cobh,Ireland Disney Magic


----------



## hogie1

DisneyHelen said:


> Cobh,Ireland Disney MagicView attachment 351226



That must have been a great port of call! Love the photo!


----------



## jenseib

stt142 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt219 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom39 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom40 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sttom37 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom46 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom44 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom45 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stthom2 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt220 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sttom58 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom59 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## woody64

2014 picture from the Magic


----------



## Laundress




----------



## DisneyHelen

Sorry need to edit photo


----------



## jenseib

stt224 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt225 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt226 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## BigJon

I like the picture from the Pirates attraction, drawn by Marc Davis. This was in my room last week on the Disney Magic. (2567)





But when I looked closer, I noticed it was drawn by MARCH Davis!!!!????


----------



## lklgoodman

I just checked my pics from our last Wonder cruise this past March.  We had the same pic^^^ in our stateroom, I also took a pic of the name plate, it says Marc Davis on ours.  Can't believe they would make that mistake on the one on the Magic.  Wonder if all of the ones on the Magic are wrong?


----------



## jenseib

stt227 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt146 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt228 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## bcwife76

The Wonder docked in Victoria BC, May 2018.


----------



## jenseib

stt229 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt230 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt231 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt232 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt234 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt235 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt233 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt236 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt237 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt238 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DisneyHelen

Dover England


----------



## jenseib

stt239 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt240 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt241 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt243 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stt242 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stt244 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

sttom1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom2 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom3 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom4 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom5 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sttom6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom8 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## NC Mountain Cruiser

Castaway key from SR 10658 on the Fantasy.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Atrium lights - Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

sttom9 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom10 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

sttom11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom12 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom13 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

stthomduck by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom14 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom15 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom16 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sttom17 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom18 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom19 by Jenseib, on Flickr




stthom4 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Atrium elevators - Fantasy, Halloween on the High Seas


----------



## bbn1122

Last October on Magic out of NYC!


----------



## bbn1122

Two weeks till our next cruise out of NYC!


----------



## jenseib

tort38 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom23 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bon Voyage, Fantasy


----------



## Bonnie1222

PrincessShmoo said:


> Bon Voyage, Fantasy
> View attachment 357675


 
@PrincessShmoo  Was this recent?  It's blurry but that sure looks like my favorite bartender Andrae!


----------



## mmmears

Mixology on the Magic.  Norway 2018.


----------



## Geomom

Mojito and Caipirinha Tasting on the Magic, August 2018
(First 3 drinks before we started making them...my picture taking skills went downhill quickly after that!)


----------



## jenseib

sttom21 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom22 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bonnie1222 said:


> @PrincessShmoo  Was this recent?  It's blurry but that sure looks like my favorite bartender Andrae!


September 2014


----------



## Bonnie1222

PrincessShmoo said:


> September 2014



Well, it might be him.  He has been on the ship since it crossed the Atlantic.  He was Inaugural Crew.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Fantasy


----------



## mmouse37

View from our veranda on the Magic September 27th Quebec City to NYC cruise.  Hotel Chateau Frontenac in QC.



MJ


----------



## mmmears

Disney Magic, Norway, August 2018


----------



## Arianabtd




----------



## jenseib

tort40 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom32 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Life boat muster - Fantasy


----------



## mmmears

Sailing from Reykjavik, August 2018


----------



## jenseib

stthom5 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom34 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sttom35 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

rough1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough2 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough3 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## closetmickey

mmmears said:


> Sailing from Reykjavik, August 2018View attachment 358361


More please!!


----------



## mmmears

Reykjavik, Iceland.  Disney Magic 8/18.


----------



## mmmears

Gullfoss, Iceland.  Disney Magic 8/18.


----------



## mmmears

Þingvellir National Park, Iceland. Disney Magic 8/18.


----------



## jenseib

rough4 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough5 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough6 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

rough10 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough12 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## NC State

^^love, love the adult area^^


----------



## jenseib

rough13 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough14 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## ladyofthetramp

Wonder Alaska/August 2018/Dawes Glacier


----------



## jenseib

rough17 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough19 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough20 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough21 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

rough22 by Jenseib, on Flickr




roughseas7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough23 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

rough24 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough25 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

rough26 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough27 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough28 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough29 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Every year I make a calendar for our home for the next year.  Started trying to pick Alaska pictures and then glacier pictures.  It's a rabbit hole!  The scenery is so beautiful there, almost surreal.  I can't pick just one!


----------



## FigmentSpark

Lovely!  Have you thought of making two calendars?  One will be Alaska and the other is everything else.


----------



## mmmears

ladyofthetramp said:


> Every year I make a calendar for our home for the next year.  Started trying to pick Alaska pictures and then glacier pictures.  It's a rabbit hole!  The scenery is so beautiful there, almost surreal.  I can't pick just one!
> 
> View attachment 361170



Great photo!  I'm doing the same from our Norway/Iceland/Scotland cruise and the struggle is real!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

mmmears said:


> Great photo!  I'm doing the same from our Norway/Iceland/Scotland cruise and the struggle is real!



Yes!


----------



## jenseib

roughseas1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough30 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

rough31 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough32 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DisneyHelen

Disney magic in Liverpool


----------



## jenseib

rough33 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough34 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

roughseas2 by Jenseib, on Flickr




roughseas3 by Jenseib, on Flickr




roughseas4 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Rough seas means 1 pool open and all life guards are there!




rough41 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough41 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

roughseas8 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough35 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough36 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## DisneyHelen

British Isles Cruise 2018


----------



## jenseib

rough37 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough38 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

rough39 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough40 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough54 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough55 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## hogie1




----------



## jenseib

rough61 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough62 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

rough63 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough64 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough65 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## hogie1




----------



## Dug720

The Magic leaving the port in NYC, just turning to head down the Hudson.


----------



## hogie1

Terrific photo!



Dug720 said:


> The Magic leaving the port in NYC, just turning to head down the Hudson.


----------



## Dug720

hogie1 said:


> Terrific photo!



Thanks! The sun cooperated beautifully!


----------



## jenseib

rough66 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough67 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough68 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## hogie1

A view off our verandah on Day 2 at sea NYC to Bermuda


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Chernabog1940

*San Francisco* from the deck of the Wonder


----------



## jenseib

rough69 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough70 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## aboveH20

Dug720 said:


> The Magic leaving the port in NYC, just turning to head down the Hudson.




Sure wish they'd come up the Husdon a little farther. Cargo barges at the Port of Albany aren't quite as inspiring 

Great photo, thanks for posting.


----------



## jenseib

rough71 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough72 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough73 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough74 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough76 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough77 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

rough78 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough79 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough80 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## hogie1

Fireworks on Pirate Night on NYC-Bermuda cruise 


Minnie & Goofy dancing on Pirate Night


----------



## mmmears

Frozen Night on the Magic.  Sailing from Norway to Iceland.  August 2018.


----------



## jenseib

rough81 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough82 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

rough83 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough84 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough85 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

rough86 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough87 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough88 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## hogie1

Mickey & Friends at Sea Halloween Party




Inside Out on the big screen one evening while in port at Bermuda


In port at Bermuda


----------



## jenseib

These are 2 years old...so out of date




rough89 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough90 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough91 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough92 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough93 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough94 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough96 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough97 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough98 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Coach

Disney Magic in Bermuda - Halloween 2018


----------



## Coach

Leaving New York Harbor on The Magic's last cruise to Bermuda in 2018.


----------



## Coach

Magic in Bermuda - Horseshoe Bay Beach - October 2018


----------



## Coach

Disney Magic in Bermuda - Halloween 2018


----------



## Coach

The Disney Magic docked at King's Wharf, Bermuda - Halloween 2018


----------



## hogie1

King's Wharf Bermuda, Halloween Oct 2018




Herb Crusted Lamb Chop, Animators Palate


Carved pumpkins, Animators Palate


----------



## crazy4wdw

Castaway Cay - 11/10 western


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Fantasy atrium with Christmas decorations - 11/10/18 Western


----------



## ArielRae

Nov 3rd cruise out of NY.
Not bad for my IPhone.


----------



## rhinodadz

A random magical moment on the Dream...


----------



## jenseib

rough99 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

rough100 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough101 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough103 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## mmouse37

Sign at Castaway Cay!

MJ


----------



## Dug720

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 367347
> 
> Sign at Castaway Cay!
> 
> MJ



VERY glad to see this. Only thing in the a/v world worse/more annoying than drones are selfish sticks.


----------



## rhinodadz

Nassau lighthouse


----------



## jenseib

I only take show pics at the end when they are bowing.  This was from 2 years ago.




rough42 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough43 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough44 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough45 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough46 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough47 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough48 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough49 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough50 by Jenseib, on Flickr




believe1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




believe2 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## cpfolk

Castaway Cay 11/25


----------



## clten

The view through Cabana #8


----------



## jenseib

It was a rough sea day and these were all over.




rough51 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DisneyDream2B

rhinodadz said:


> Nassau lighthouse
> View attachment 367381


Beautiful!
May I ask, how to get there when docked at Nassau?
Many thanks!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

clten said:


> View attachment 367560
> The view through Cabana #8



Great shot!  Cabana #9 is our landing spot for cabanas when we get one, so I know and love this view  <3


----------



## jenseib

rough105 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough106 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough107 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Coach

Magical Colors


----------



## Coach

Night full of Magic... Goslings Sunset Rum Cruise - Halloween 2018


----------



## rhinodadz

DisneyDream2B said:


> Beautiful!
> May I ask, how to get there when did clef at Nassau?
> Many thanks!


I took this from the deck as we were sailing into Nassau harbor. It's on the port side as the ship arrives.


----------



## jenseib

rough108 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough116 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough52 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## hogie1




----------



## jenseib

believe4 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough125 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough53 by Jenseib, on Flickr




rough127 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday61 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday62 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday64 by Jenseib, on Flickr




morning1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday65 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday66 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday67 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday58 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday68 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday69 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## aboveH20

Anyone visit Key West today? We’re on a Road Scholar program and saw this from our balcony. (Ironically I’ll be back in February on the Magic.) Not a great shot, I know. I couldn’t get the sun to move!


----------



## jenseib

morning2 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday70 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

A St. Thomas Fantasy by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

SrisonS said:


> A St. Thomas Fantasy by Scott Smith, on Flickr


Gorgeous!!


----------



## bcwife76

Chandelier above the 'big' table in Royal Court on the Fantasy.


----------



## bcwife76

Chandelier outside of Palo on the Fantasy.


----------



## SrisonS

The Reveal by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday63 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday192 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday72 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Stockholm*


----------



## jenseib

ccday59 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday2 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday74 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday75 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday193 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday76 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday77 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday78 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Mitura

I love this thread.  I visit this blog every day just to go thru this thread!  I have taken tons of pics that never seem worthy or unique enough to make this thread, until I was looking thru a video I captured.  I videoed the ride of the tram from the Fantasy to the beach at Castaway Cay.  I thought I could take the audio out and use it for a unique ring tone, "Welcome to Castaway Cay" in a Caribbean accent.

While looking over the video I was able to screen grab this pic and I thought, " I finally got a unique picture!"

Hope you enjoy and thank you for all of your pictures!


----------



## SrisonS

Storytime With Mrs. Claus by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## ladyofthetramp

SrisonS- Your pictures are beautiful!




Storytime With Mrs. Claus by Scott Smith, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


SrisonS said:


> Storytime With Mrs. Claus by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday79 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday80 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday81 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday4 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

ladyofthetramp said:


> SrisonS- Your pictures are beautiful!
> 
> Storytime With Mrs. Claus by Scott Smith, on Flickr


[/QUOTE]


  Thanks!!!


----------



## SrisonS

Warm Wishes From Castaway Cay!!! by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday82 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday83 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday84 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday85 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday5 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday86 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## hogie1

Nov 1st Departing Bermuda back to NYC


Waiting for Pirate Party




Deck 4


Reflection on a Deck 4 window


----------



## ladyofthetramp




----------



## minnick

DSC_0204


----------



## jenseib

ccday87 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday88 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday89 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday8 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday90 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday91 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday9 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday92 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday94 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday95 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday96 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday97 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday46 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday98 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday15 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday16 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday20 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday99 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday25 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday100 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday101 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday102 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday104 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday105 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday32 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday106 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday107 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday194 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday108 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday109 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday48 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday110 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday111 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday33 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday34 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday35 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday112 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday113 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday114 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday117 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday118 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday119 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday120 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday121 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday122 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday123 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday124 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday60 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday195 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday196 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday197 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday125 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday126 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday127 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday42 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday128 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday129 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday130 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday50 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday43 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday131 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday132 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Trera

SrisonS said:


> Warm Wishes From Castaway Cay!!! by Scott Smith, on Flickr


great photo!


----------



## jenseib

ccday133 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday134 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday44 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday135 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday136 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday137 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday138 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday139 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday140 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday141 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

It&#x27;s Christmas, Mademoiselle by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday142 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday143 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday144 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday145 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday146 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday147 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday148 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Catch It While You Can by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday150 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday151 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday152 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday153 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday154 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday155 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday51 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday156 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday157 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DWillowBay

From Jan 5, 2019 SWDAS:


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Ketchikan*, Alaska


----------



## SrisonS

Framing The Fantasy by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday158 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday159 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday160 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday161 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday204 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday54 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday162 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday163 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday164 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday165 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Bon Voyage, Bear Bear by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## NC State

I haven't seen any new pictures, I'm giving this page a BUMP!


----------



## Chernabog1940

*La Sagrada Familia*, Barcelona, Spain


----------



## jenseib

ccday166 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday167 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday168 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday169 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday170 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday171 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

ccday172 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday173 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday174 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday175 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ladyofthetramp




----------



## jenseib

ccday198 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday176 by Jenseib, on Flickr




hallowtree by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## serrem

I thought I'd seen everything, and then I took this at dawn from the bow of the Wonder on 2/8/19.


----------



## jenseib

ccday177 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday178 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday199 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday1 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday200 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday53 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday201 by Jenseib, on Flickr




oohlala1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




oohlala2 by Jenseib, on Flickr




oohlala3 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday202 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday203 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

ccday204 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday54 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

ccday179 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday180 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday191 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

portc1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




portc23 by Jenseib, on Flickr




portc4 by Jenseib, on Flickr




portc5 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

portc2 by Jenseib, on Flickr




portc7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




portc8 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

portc20 by Jenseib, on Flickr




portc21 by Jenseib, on Flickr




portc22 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

portc3 by Jenseib, on Flickr




portc6 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

portc9 by Jenseib, on Flickr




portc10 by Jenseib, on Flickr




portc12 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## kickash




----------



## kickash




----------



## jenseib

portc11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




portc13 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

portc14 by Jenseib, on Flickr




portc15 by Jenseib, on Flickr




portc16 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Tallinn, Estonia* - from the deck of the _Magic_.


----------



## jenseib

portc24 by Jenseib, on Flickr




portc25 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder2 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

San Juan




wonder4 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju46 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Dug720




----------



## jenseib

wonder9 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju49 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju52 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju53 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder10 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju54 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder12 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sju55 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju56 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju57 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju60 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Dug720

The chandelier at the entrance to After Hours on the Wonder. Yes, I laid on the floor to get it.


----------



## jenseib

wonder13 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder66 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## o&smom

Dug720 said:


> The chandelier at the entrance to After Hours on the Wonder. Yes, I laid on the floor to get it.


I took this same photo by just holding my camera down as low as I could.  I was in a dress , so lying down would not have been very graceful.


----------



## jenseib

wonder14 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

wonder68 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder69 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Juneau - Shrine of St. Therese looking south on the bay.  Best part was this wasn't staged.  The kids spontaneously linked up.  I had a devil of a time sneaking up on them to get the picture.


----------



## ladyofthetramp

dad of 3 addicted to DCL said:


> Juneau - Shrine of St. Therese looking south on the bay.  Best part was this wasn't staged.  The kids spontaneously linked up.  I had a devil of a time sneaking up on them to get the picture.
> 
> View attachment 386870


 
Awesome shot!


----------



## jenseib

wonder17 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## SrisonS

Ok.. Well.. Here We Goooooooo... by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder18 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder19 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## minnick

View from Dover castle 2017


----------



## jenseib

wonder73 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder74 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder75 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder76 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Atop Tortola by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## minnick




----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

minnick said:


> View attachment 387557


Which port?


----------



## minnick

minnick said:


> View attachment 387557


ponta delgada, portugal


----------



## jenseib

wonder77 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder78 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder79 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder80 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## kkayluvsdis

St. Thomas


----------



## jenseib

wonder81 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder82 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder83 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder84 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder85 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder86 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## minnick




----------



## jenseib

wonder87 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder88 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder89 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder90 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder91 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## NC State

Love all these pictures!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

NC State said:


> Love all these pictures!



Agreed.  This is my favorite thread


----------



## minnick

*    Dover castle *


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

It's raining all day here in Virginia.  And I'm not *THERE*


----------



## lklgoodman

dad of 3 addicted to DCL said:


> It's raining all day here in Virginia.  And I'm not *THERE*
> View attachment 389787



It snowed for over 4 hrs on Sunday where we live, and we have over 300 days until our next cruise.  Hopefully you have a cruise coming up soon!!  Looking at vacay pics makes me happy and then sad when we have a long time to wait for our next one.


----------



## bbn1122

Bermuda October 2018


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Juneau; Lunch at Tracy's Crab Shack


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Copenhagen*, Denmark


----------



## Laundress

Empanada   Tianas


----------



## Barbamama

The Disney Magic arriving in Venice, July 13, 2014


----------



## Barbamama

Santorini, July 2014


----------



## jenseib

wonder92 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder93 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder94 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder20 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder95 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder21 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder96 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## kkayluvsdis

Disney Fantasy


----------



## kkayluvsdis

Disembarkation morning.  Everyone can relate to this one!


----------



## minnick

2017 transatlantic.


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Tulum; W Caribbean 2016


----------



## jenseib

minnick said:


> View attachment 3907302017 transatlantic.



Best picture EVER!!!!!


----------



## jenseib

wonder22 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder97 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder98 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder23 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder99 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

wonder101 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder100 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder102 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder24 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder25 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder26 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder27 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder103 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder104 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder105 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder106 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Chocolate Lava Cake.  I love this stuff


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Barbamama

Alaska 2017


----------



## o&smom

jenseib said:


> wonder103 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder104 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder105 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder106 by Jenseib, on Flickr



We have the same luggage!


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

o&smom said:


> We have the same luggage!



Samantha Brown. I love her stuff!


----------



## jenseib

wonder107 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder122 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder108 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder109 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder110 by Jenseib, on Flickr





wonder111 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jenseib

wonder28 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Cove Cafe, Wonder




wonder123 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder124 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder125 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder126 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## o&smom

jenseib said:


> Samantha Brown. I love her stuff!


Yep, I keep hoping she will bring this style back.  I have not been in love with her new designs.  So glad I bought it when I did!


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## FigmentSpark




----------



## jenseib

wonder127 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder128 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder129 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib

wonder130 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder131 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder132 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## kkayluvsdis

We had the very center round table in Royal Palace!  "Best seat in the house" we were told! HA!  Only problem was the table was so big you couldn't communicate to those across from you!  This was the light fixture above it:


----------



## jenseib

kkayluvsdis said:


> We had the very center round table in Royal Palace!  "Best seat in the house" we were told! HA!  Only problem was the table was so big you couldn't communicate to those across from you!  This was the light fixture above it:



Yes!  We had it on the Fantasy in July and it was so cook to be there...but you couldn't talk to anyone except the people on each side of you...or scream across the table!  hahaha


----------



## jenseib

Our big table at Royal Court.




ccday1 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday7 by Jenseib, on Flickr


A terrible pano




bigtable by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday8 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




ccday10 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924

It's been almost a year since we last cruised and we haven't decided on our next one yet (placeholder until 5/2020). Meanwhile, I'll get by looking at y'all's photos and posting from our AK trip last year.  This dude was wandering the roadside in British Columbia as we were coming back on the bus.


----------



## jenseib

wonder133 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder134 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder135 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sju73 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## jlynch924

Whew... finally booked another. Here's a celebratory shot of one of my favorite views.


----------



## jenseib

wonder136 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder137 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder138 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder139 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder141 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924




----------



## jenseib

wonder140 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder143 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder144 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder142 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924

DD playing hoops with her mouse ears on before embarkation.


----------



## SrisonS

The Struggle Is Real by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder146 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder147 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924

Wilderness Exploration & Crab Feast (we didn't feast on this guy) in Ketchikan.


----------



## 2bluesandapink

New here


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Endicott Arm*, Alaska


----------



## jlynch924

Leaving Nassau


----------



## jenseib

wonder145 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder148 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder149 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder150 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## WanderingAlice

jenseib said:


> ccday172 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccday173 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccday174 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccday175 by Jenseib, on Flickr


Little Toot! I love Melody Time.


----------



## jlynch924

Loading the fresh fruits and veggies...


----------



## jenseib

wonder29 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder30 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder31 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder32 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder151 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder152 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder113 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder153 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## bbn1122

NYC to Bermuda 2018


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Wonder in Skagway, August 2018


----------



## JecHec

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> This thread is the Sixth to be opened for everyone to share their pictures and memories of DCL.
> 
> Thread 1
> Thread 2
> Thread 3
> Thread 4
> Thread 5
> Thread 5 (end)
> 
> Basically, no rules, but photos only, and minimal chat/text.
> This isnt the thread to ask questions other than re the photos, but admire DCL and the photo skills of cruisers.
> We thank everyone in advance for their fabulous photos and contribution.





DISNEY FANTASY said:


> This thread is the Sixth to be opened for everyone to share their pictures and memories of DCL.
> 
> Thread 1
> Thread 2
> Thread 3
> Thread 4
> Thread 5
> Thread 5 (end)
> 
> Basically, no rules, but photos only, and minimal chat/text.
> This isnt the thread to ask questions other than re the photos, but admire DCL and the photo skills of cruisers.
> We thank everyone in advance for their fabulous photos and contribution.


----------



## JecHec

Sunset on the Dream Deck 4


----------



## Kennywood

*Juneau, Alaska
*


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Jost Van Dyke


----------



## jenseib

Port of San Juan




sju74 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju61 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju62 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju77 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## heggy

Some unique vessels we saw leaving Port Canaveral on past Disney cruises. 
SpaceX Booster Recovery Drone Ship, Of Course I Still Love You


Do not have a clue what this ship is.
 

SpaceX Dragon Capsule Retrieval Ship, Go Searcher


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

heggy said:


> Do not have a clue what this ship is.



That is the USNS YUMA, an expeditionary fast transport vessel built in Australia for the US Navy


----------



## heggy

dad of 3 addicted to DCL said:


> That is the USNS YUMA, an expeditionary fast transport vessel built in Australia for the US Navy


Thanks for the information


----------



## ladyofthetramp

heggy said:


> Some unique vessels we saw leaving Port Canaveral on past Disney cruises.
> SpaceX Booster Recovery Drone Ship, Of Course I Still Love You
> View attachment 408449
> 
> Do not have a clue what this ship is.
> View attachment 408451
> 
> SpaceX Dragon Capsule Retrieval Ship, Go Searcher
> View attachment 408452


Ah!  We saw this as well on one of our cruises.  My son was fascinated!  It is pretty darn cool!


----------



## jenseib

Concierge Lounge on the Wonder




wonder33 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder155 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder36 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder162 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder163 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder164 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder165 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## bbn1122




----------



## jenseib

wonder34 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju78 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju79 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju82 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju83 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju84 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju85 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sju63 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju64 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju65 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju90 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju91 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder160 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju92 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju93 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju94 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju107 by Jenseib, on Flickr





sju95 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sju66 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju96 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju98 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju86 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju67 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju68 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju69 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder35 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju88 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju101 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju103 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sju104 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder159 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## cpfolk




----------



## jenseib

wonder37 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder38 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## cpfolk




----------



## jenseib

wonder166 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder167 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder168 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder169 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder170 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder171 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder115 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## cpfolk




----------



## ladyofthetramp




----------



## jenseib

wonder39 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder40 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder42 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder172 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder173 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder174 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder175 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder176 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder178 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder116 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder117 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder119 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder43 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

wonder46 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder49 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder181 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder52 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder183 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder59 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Canada Place* - Vancouver, BC


----------



## jenseib

wonder60 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder61 by Jenseib, on Flickr




wonder62 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

seaday28 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday51 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday52 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday29 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday53 by Jenseib, on Flickr



seaday54 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## jenseib

seaday55 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday30 by Jenseib, on Flickr





seaday31 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday56 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## kkayluvsdis

A view of the Dream from the Radisson Resort at the Port!


----------



## jenseib

seaday32 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday57 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday58 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

seaday59 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## minnick

Dover castle.


----------



## jenseib

seaday60 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday74 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday33 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday34 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday75 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## kkayluvsdis




----------



## jenseib

seaday76 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday9 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday10 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday2 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924




----------



## jenseib

seaday8 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday3 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday4 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday12 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

seaday13 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday5 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday14 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

seaday16 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday6 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

seaday77 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday78 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday35 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Oranjestad, Aruba


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Fantasy, Early Morning at Sea


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL




----------



## jenseib

seaday19 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

seaday22 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday23 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ajo

Great view!


----------



## jenseib

seaday24 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday25 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday26 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

seaday82 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday38 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday39 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday40 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday41 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday42 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

seaday47 by Jenseib, on Flickr




seaday88 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Castaway Cay Water Vessels by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

aruba72 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba73 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba74 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba76 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba77 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924

Two of my favorites from the Chocolate & Liquor Pairing.


----------



## jenseib

aruba6jpg by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba9 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba56 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba57 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## bbn1122




----------



## bbn1122




----------



## jtkboston

Amsterdam, 2019 Northern Europe


----------



## jtkboston

Crème Brûlée Cheesecake!


----------



## jenseib

aruba86 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba58 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba59 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba87 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

aruba85 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba88 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba105 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba106 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## 71 Truck




----------



## 71 Truck




----------



## 71 Truck




----------



## jenseib

aruba11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba12 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba13 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba15 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba16 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba17 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Azza1987

Disney Magic in the port of Liverpool, UK on Wednesday last week. My office is across the road so had a stroll down on my lunch, sat and enjoyed a coffee on the bench whilst I listened to the music. Sadly couldn't attend any of the afternoon events, or sail away fire works due to work but it was a lovely sight to see!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

Rainbow over St. Thomas


----------



## jenseib

aruba19 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba20 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba24 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba26 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba32 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba34 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba38 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba43 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

aruba45 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba50 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba52 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## FigmentSpark

Fantasy - 2018


----------



## jenseib

aruba110 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba89 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba90 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba111 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## 71 Truck

Our friend we brought with us was not quite tall enough



Our friend waiting for the port shopping guide to get information on shopping



Our friend getting ready to do that all important placeholder for his next cruise



Our friend getting excited to get off the ship at Cast Away Cay


----------



## 71 Truck

Our friend checking to see if anyone canceled their cabana The answer was sorry no


Our friend getting ready for some after cruise fun at Disney World



Our friend trying to convince us to buy more points so he can come on vacation with us more often


Waiting for Santa


Trying to convince the cast member to let us into Trader Sam's at the Polly. He said no


----------



## 71 Truck

This one goes back a few years


Goofy just hanging around  


to the towel zoo.


----------



## jenseib

aruba62 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba63 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba64 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba65 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba66 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

aruba67 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba68 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba69 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

aruba70 by Jenseib, on Flickr




aruba92 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire21 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire46 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire47 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire48 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib

bonaire49 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire50 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire51 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire22 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire23 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire24 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire25 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire26 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire27 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire28 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire29 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire30 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire31 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire32 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire33 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire34 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire35 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire114 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire115 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire116 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire117 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

The Wonder at Canada Place


----------



## jenseib

bonaire52 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire53 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire54 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire55 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire56 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire36 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire246 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire118 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire119 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire37 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire40 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire39 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire41 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire42 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire120 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire121 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire126 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire247 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire128 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire129 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## 71 Truck

What no line Oh never mind it is not open yet


LOOK what on the bed CANDY


WE are not alone


Here comes the SUN


WE ARE HERE


MEGA here we come for MORE BEER 


There goes the sun🌥


----------



## jenseib

bonaire122 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire123 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire124 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Donna M

.


----------



## Donna M




----------



## Donna M




----------



## Donna M




----------



## 71 Truck

Leaving Cozumel,Till next time  


I guess I will have to share I did



The beginning of another magical day


Look extra candy Don't tell them there is only two of us


What are you looking at Haven't you ever seen a giraffe wearing a pool inner tube


The end of another fun day


----------



## jenseib

bonaire43 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire44 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire45 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire125 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Port Canaveral


----------



## DWillowBay

Halloween on the High Seas - San Diego to Cabo - October, 2019


----------



## 71 Truck

Bubbles lots of bubbles 


One brave chicken


Another fun day in the Cayman Islands 


I see mouse ears


Doing a little touch up work don't spill anything 


One very expensive drink 


Goodbye Falmouth,till next time 


Ooh ahh 

Almost the end of another fun cruise


----------



## jenseib

bonaire57 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire130 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

From deck 4 - Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

bonaire248 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire131 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire249 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

CMs waving Bon Voyage - Port Canaveral


----------



## jenseib

bonaire132 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire133 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## 71 Truck

A fun time was had by all


The beginning of another great morning🌤


Interesting looking ship⛴



Time for a beer


The end of another fun day in the Cayman Islands


Hello Falmouth


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Almost out of canal - Port Canaveral


----------



## jenseib

bonaire135 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire136 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire137 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire138 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire139 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

View out the window


----------



## Bonnie1222

Our little Caribbean Eskimo


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Where's dinner?


----------



## 71 Truck

Beep,Beep,Beep,Beep back it right in here


Looks like rain except in the middle right there🌦


Another beautiful sunset almost the end of another fun cruise


Ice cream time yum


----------



## jenseib

bonaire140 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire141 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire146 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire142 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire143 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924




----------



## Mom24Princesses




----------



## PrincessShmoo

After dinner entertainment


----------



## ladyofthetramp




----------



## Bonnie1222

ladyofthetramp said:


> View attachment 450895


Is this Tortola?  And is that the drink I hear is a must do when we go there on our Eastern Caribbean?


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Bonnie1222 said:


> Is this Tortola?  And is that the drink I hear is a must do when we go there on our Eastern Caribbean?


This is Jost Van Dyke, which you can get to from Tortola by ferry or DCL excursion.  And yes- those are the Painkillers.  A "Must"  LOL!  Enjoy your cruise!  Jost is an amazingly beautiful place!


----------



## jenseib

bonaire144 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire145 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire250 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire251 by Jenseib, on Flickr






bonaire252 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Mom24Princesses

Jamaican Sunset 10/16/2019


----------



## jenseib

bonaire58 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire59 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire60 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire79 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire147 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire148 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire149 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire150 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Trera

always love looking at these photos. Puts me in a good mood


----------



## jenseib

bonaire63 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire83 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire162 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Bonaire




bonaire163 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire4 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire5 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire8 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire10 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire20 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire169 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire170 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire64 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire65 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire85 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire173 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire66 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire175 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire199 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire202 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire203 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire205 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire209 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire214 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire16 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire17 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## lklgoodman

^^^Love it!^^^  It's like that fish is purposely swimming right towards you so you can take its pic, lol


----------



## jenseib

lklgoodman said:


> ^^^Love it!^^^  It's like that fish is purposely swimming right towards you so you can take its pic, lol



I wondered if he was going to turn and he did VERY last minute


----------



## jenseib

bonaire217 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire223 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire184 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Mom24Princesses

Serenity Bay Entrance 10/18/19


----------



## Bonnie1222

Deck 4 on the Fantasy waiting for the fireworks


----------



## jenseib

bonaire87 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire67 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire68 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire69 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire70 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire71 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire72 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire73 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire74 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Very Merry Atrium by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## anjuan

Juneau whale watching tour with Jayleen's Alaska.


----------



## Bonnie1222

Welcome back to Port Canaveral... But I don't wanna go home.


----------



## jenseib

bonaire88 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Fantastical Holidays by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Walt Disney Theater


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Aquaduck at night - Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

bonaire75 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire89 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

It's a crab?


----------



## jenseib

bonaire91 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire254 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire92 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire93 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire94 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Elevator floor Fantasy


----------



## bcwife76




----------



## bcwife76




----------



## bcwife76




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Butchart Gardens*, Victoria, B.C.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The view from Outlook on the Fantasy


----------



## 71 Truck

Just got off the ship this morning  This was our towel zoo.



Waiting for a movie to start.


----------



## 71 Truck

First sun rise of the cruise. ☀



This years ginger bread house on the Fantasy.


----------



## 71 Truck

The end of a fun day at Cast Away Cay


Our little Christmas tree 


Another year and still not tall enough


----------



## 71 Truck

Still to short to reach the door handle 


Open the door we are hungry  


Welcome to the Disney Fantasy how can we help you 


Who is this behind us again


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disney Fantasy


----------



## 71 Truck

I love the Christmas decorations in the main atrium.  



The Founder 

Our view out the windshield


----------



## jenseib

bonaire95 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire96 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire97 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Bonnie1222

An almost 360 degree view of the atrium on the Fantasy.


----------



## jenseib

bonaire185 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire186 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Tube - Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

bonaire228 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire229 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## 71 Truck

Look what I found Navigators  


I can almost reach them 


Wow that is a lot of water 


Waiting to do a placeholder. I should have done it on the first night


----------



## ChrisnKim913




----------



## ikelshellmad

.


----------



## jenseib

bonaire112 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire113 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire239 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire240 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire241 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire242 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## 71 Truck

Can I get one pancake please  


I think there is room for one more drink 


Here comes the sun 


Just backing the Norwegian Breakaway right in there at the dock in Tortola 


You guys followed us from Tortola to St Thomas didn't you


----------



## jenseib

bonaire103 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire106 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire107 by Jenseib, on Flickr




bonaire108 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire110 by Jenseib, on Flickr






bonaire190 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bonaire245 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sea13 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea14 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea15 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea16 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Towel folding class on the Wonder.  Let's just say we won't be making a career of this!




sea17 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea18 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea74 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea75 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea76 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea77 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea19 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea21 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Somewhere on the way home from Alaska...  I thought Caribbean sunsets were beautiful...


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

From Last Week  

1/2 way out in the snorkeling lagoon on CC


----------



## jenseib

sea24 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea25 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Capuccino from Cove Cafe


----------



## PendingPeril

dad of 3 addicted to DCL said:


> Capuccino from Cove Cafe
> 
> View attachment 468149


That's cool. I would have ordered that if I knew they printed those on the foam. Also, my god the number of cruises you go on per year... I just see the dollar signs rolling by.


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

PendingPeril said:


> That's cool. I would have ordered that if I knew they printed those on the foam. Also, my god the number of cruises you go on per year... I just see the dollar signs rolling by.


My wife also got one with Darth Vader in the foam but we forgot to take a picture.


----------



## jenseib

sea26 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea27 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sea78 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea79 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea80 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea81 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea82 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea83 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea84 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea85 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Bonnie1222

Oh how I wish this was my view right now...  (Disney Fantasy - somewhere in the Eastern Caribbean)


----------



## Dug720

Wonder Funnel in early pre-dawn light.


----------



## jenseib

sea46 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea47 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sea31 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea48 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea49 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea51 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea38 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea64 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Hercules! Hercules! by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## 71 Truck

I made it to the end


5k medal,YEA


----------



## 71 Truck

Where is the hidden Mickey I don't see it


Yes I know the ship is behind me


----------



## jenseib

sea68 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea69 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea71 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## CampbellzSoup

complimentary glass of wine at our AMAZING Palo diner


----------



## JulieBeeRN

The weather wasn’t perfect, but our first Disney cruise was!


----------



## jenseib

sea41 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea42 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Who’s ready for pirate night!?!?


----------



## SrisonS

A Far Away Fantasy by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## CampbellzSoup

A clean plate at Palo...hard to tell if this was BEFORE or AFTER diner!


----------



## jenseib

sea43 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## serrem




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## 71 Truck

Disney Fantasy from the the Norwegian Breakaway.


----------



## hogie1

SrisonS said:


> Hercules! Hercules! by Scott Smith, on Flickr



Terrific photo!!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

The days have been hard.  Couple of shots from when the days were easy...  The first day I have had happy thoughts and sweet memories.   ❤


----------



## SrisonS

Above the Peacock by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

The Docks of Castaway Cay by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Mornings on Deck 4 by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## DIS_MIKE




----------



## Laundress




----------



## ladyofthetramp

The sands and shells of the adult beach~Serenity Bay/Castaway Cay.  Wish I was there now!


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Laundress




----------



## 71 Truck

Not sure when we will be back 


Beautiful sun rise in the Caribbean


Nothing here to see move on 



They are waiting for our fireworks to start


Air mail from Mickey🛩


Not Disney however this is from our NCL cruise 2020

Coming into The Cay Man Islands 


Another nice sunset 🌤
This is from our NCL cruise two weeks before all cruising started shutting  down all operations in March.


----------



## Chernabog1940

Don "*Ducky*" Williams


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## 71 Truck

Look who I found 


Beautiful day in Tortola 🌤 


You know how I know we are in Tortola, because it says so on the big pool TV


----------



## 71 Truck

Look, we are parked so close together we can almost reach out and touch one another   


Ah all for me 


Hay look I found the giant hidden Mickey


----------



## 71 Truck

Can we go again,please,please,please   


Just hanging around  


The whole gang is here. That means the cruise is almost over


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## ajo




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## serrem

Vancouver


----------



## serrem

Skagway


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Laundress

Home sweet Home

Roy on the Wonder


----------



## ajo




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Bonnie1222

Chernabog1940 said:


>


Does anyone else see Eve in the garbage can?


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## ladyofthetramp

I was I was here now...  Sandbar excursion Castaway Cay


----------



## 71 Truck

Time for a drink.


----------



## Laundress

Party time. Wonder in Mexico


----------



## 71 Truck

Maybe, could it be, not sure,we will see


----------



## 71 Truck

Come on, I am ready to go for a ride


----------



## 71 Truck

Since this week is the half way point to Christmas


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Gibralter *- Morocco is in the background


----------



## Laundress

Cabo


----------



## Chernabog1940

Happy 4th!!


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Wonder*


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## ajo

Remy dessert tasting


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Meridian bar - Fantasy


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Palo


----------



## Laundress

Wonder Roy suite


----------



## PrincessShmoo

I'm ready - Palo brunch


----------



## auntlynne

Captain Fabian.  CC deck party.  WBTA 2014.  Dottie?


----------



## auntlynne




----------



## auntlynne

Tram to Serenity Bay at 3:30


----------



## auntlynne

WBTA 2011. Atlantic Ocean


----------



## auntlynne




----------



## auntlynne




----------



## auntlynne

Fantasy MV.  Cozumel.


----------



## auntlynne




----------



## auntlynne




----------



## auntlynne

Women’s restroom, Europa District, Fantasy


----------



## Laundress

After Hours Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940

Leaving Madeira


----------



## PrincessShmoo

More Palo pictures


----------



## ajo




----------



## SrisonS

Face to Face With the Fantasy by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Palo brunch


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Palo brunch, just for starters:


----------



## Bonnie1222

@PrincessShmoo  you are making me hungry!


----------



## Laundress

Yum


----------



## ajo




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Palo - pizza (1/2 sausage, 1/2 grape and Gorgonzola)


----------



## 71 Truck

Palo brunch time


Hidden Mickey


----------



## SrisonS

The Art of Lounging by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## 71 Truck

A long time ago on the Magic


----------



## 71 Truck

Back when the Magic would stay in Cozumel late into the evening


----------



## 71 Truck

Welcome to the Cayman Islands 




Welcome to a rainy Cozumel 🌧


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Another view of Palo (Fantasy)


----------



## huey578




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Satellite Falls on the Fantasy


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Concierge sun deck


----------



## o&smom

Laundress said:


> View attachment 515906


Looks like our cabin next Oct on the Wonder!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Funnel Puddle - Fantasy


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Quiet Cove - Fantasy


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Donald pool & Mickey pool - Fantasy


----------



## auntlynne




----------



## auntlynne

In the days of the double staircase in the atrium (Magic and Wonder)


----------



## auntlynne

Cruise Director Brent Davies, from Australia.


----------



## auntlynne




----------



## auntlynne

Rocket launch from Cape Canaveral during our disembarkation day breakfast (Sep 2007)


----------



## auntlynne

Gates for the new canal locks in Panama (WBPC 2014).


----------



## auntlynne

The original "French Cut" before they abandoned their attempt to build the canal (the narrow waterway to the right). Panama Canal.


----------



## o&smom

auntlynne said:


> View attachment 517396


Where was this?


----------



## auntlynne

o&smom said:


> Where was this?



Either the entrance to Topsiders (now Cabanas) or leaving from midship elevators to shopping area.  Magic, October 2008.


----------



## o&smom

auntlynne said:


> Either the entrance to Topsiders (now Cabanas) or leafing from midship elevators to shopping area.  Magic, October 2008.


I thought it was near shopping.  Totally forgot about it until I saw your pic.


----------



## 71 Truck

Another beautiful morning in Falmouth Jamaica ☀


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Your table is ready - Cabanas on the Fantasy


----------



## 71 Truck

Is that the front or the back of the ship


----------



## 71 Truck

Looks like rain 🌧


----------



## 71 Truck

On our way to Cast Away Cay


----------



## 71 Truck

Let me in,open the door I can't reach the door handle


----------



## 71 Truck

Some of my favorite tables


----------



## 71 Truck

Brunch is served 


More for me


----------



## 71 Truck

A nice quite table in the corner please


----------



## auntlynne

Afternoon Tea. Fantasy MV. Palo.


----------



## Laundress

o&smom said:


> Looks like our cabin next Oct on the Wonder!


Love our veranda 
We were in the Roy on the Wonder 
Enjoy


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Juice in Cabanas - Fantasy


----------



## o&smom

Laundress said:


> Love our veranda
> We were in the Roy on the Wonder
> Enjoy


Yours is better than ours.  We are in one of the triple veranda one bedroom staterooms on the Wonder next Oct.  Cannot wait!


----------



## o&smom

PrincessShmoo said:


> Juice in Cabanas - Fantasy
> View attachment 517959


Crazy how this makes me happy!  I do not even drink juice!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Passageway on the Fantasy


Carpet detail


----------



## Mkat27

Tiana’s desserts


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The rules:


----------



## PrincessShmoo

4A verandah room - Fantasy


----------



## JWelch62

Morning on The Wonder


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Royal Court - Fantasy


----------



## 71 Truck

Look who is out side our window


----------



## 71 Truck

And we are on our way to the island


----------



## 71 Truck

Mickey Bar


----------



## 71 Truck

Oh how we miss you


----------



## 71 Truck

The beginning of another beautiful day


----------



## Laundress




----------



## mmouse37

The detail was incredible.  I did not take this pic and would love to credit who did but I don't know who took it.  Its been on my computer for years!

The Flying Dutchman at Castaway Cay.  And a nice article about it.

https://www.wdw-magazine.com/today-in-disney-history-the-flying-dutchman-at-castaway-cay/
MJ


----------



## 71 Truck

And we are on our way


----------



## 71 Truck

We zigzagged


----------



## 71 Truck

Just hanging around


----------



## 71 Truck

Ah nice and quiet


----------



## 71 Truck

It's over, I can't believe it's over,by by


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Animator's Palate - Fantasy


----------



## Laundress

Concierge lounge on the Wonder


----------



## o&smom

Laundress said:


> Concierge lounge on the Wonder
> View attachment 520437


Hope we get to enjoy next yeat!


----------



## JWelch62

Morning on The Wonder - pt 2


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Alaska*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Passageway to Europa - Fantasy


----------



## auntlynne

PrincessShmoo said:


> View attachment 520171



How does it have a couple super- or sub- imposed on the pumpkin? Real people sitting just so inside the restaurant?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

auntlynne said:


> How does it have a couple super- or sub- imposed on the pumpkin? Real people sitting just so inside the restaurant?


It's my husband and I, sitting in one of the portholes (on the  passageway outside the windowed wall into Royal Court).  It was a Halloween cruise, so the porthole had pumpkin "carving" images in it.  Like these:


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Entrance to Europa - Fantasy


----------



## ladyofthetramp

In port in Nassau.  Late night as the crew had some time off.  Gave us the gift of this view.  I miss a Caribbean sunset!   ❤


----------



## pumpkinqueen93

I enjoy the small details


On the Fantasy


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Fantasy


----------



## 71 Truck

I found a hidden Mickey


----------



## ajo




----------



## 71 Truck

Look it's our ship,  with a little ship next to it


----------



## 71 Truck

Off into the sunset we go, Jamaica here we come


----------



## 71 Truck

I think it is going to rain ⛈


----------



## 71 Truck

I see fish, and a seahorse


----------



## 71 Truck

I can see the ship through the trees


----------



## 71 Truck

Another beautiful sun rise but we have to get off the boat, it's over till next time


----------



## PrincessShmoo

La Piazza - Fantasy


----------



## JWelch62

Sunset on The Wonder


----------



## DisneYE

Disney Wonder. March 6, 2020. Yes, that cruise. 
The last DCL ship that sailed this year.
Taken during my early morning walk in NOLA.


----------



## FigmentSpark

DisneYE said:


> View attachment 522304
> 
> Disney Wonder. March 6, 2020. Yes, that cruise.
> The last DCL ship that sailed this year.
> Taken during my early morning walk in NOLA.


Nice.  Actually, I think the Dream went out on March 13 for the last trip.  We were the 14th (Fantasy) and the first one cancelled.


----------



## DisneYE

FigmentSpark said:


> Nice.  Actually, I think the Dream went out on March 13 for the last trip.  We were the 14th (Fantasy) and the first one cancelled.



I didn't know that... that there was another sailing after that cruise..
I hope you have other cruises booked & they all get to sail.
We have a few booked and we can't wait to go back
I hope we all get to sail our favorite cruise soon.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Ooh La La - Fantasy


----------



## o&smom

DisneYE said:


> View attachment 522304
> 
> Disney Wonder. March 6, 2020. Yes, that cruise.
> The last DCL ship that sailed this year.
> Taken during my early morning walk in NOLA.


We were the last Disney ship at sea with passengers.  Can’t wait to go again!


----------



## Bonnie1222

I want to be back sitting on my balcony just like this.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

O'Gills Pub - Fantasy


----------



## ajo

Vibe on the Dream


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## 71 Truck

I found Nemo


----------



## 71 Truck

Look out for Pirates


----------



## 71 Truck

Who's Carriage is that


----------



## 71 Truck

Pulling into Cozumel


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Hot snacks in  Europa - Fantasy


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## JWelch62

Endicott Arm - Aug 8, 2018


----------



## Laundress

Concierge lounge on the wonder


----------



## SrisonS

That&#x27;s My Boat!!! by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## FigmentSpark

JWelch62 said:


> Endicott Arm - Aug 8, 2018
> 
> View attachment 523586


Very nice.  How did you get this photo?


----------



## Hegemon

FigmentSpark said:


> Very nice.  How did you get this photo?


Swimming frantically...20 minutes late.


----------



## JWelch62

FigmentSpark said:


> Very nice.  How did you get this photo?


Thanks! This was taken on the Mendenhall Glacier and Whale Quest excursion.


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Laundress




----------



## JWelch62

Can't wait to get back here


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Women's restroom in Europa


----------



## Laundress

Walt Disney Theater on the Wonder


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Laundress

Oh to be at a sail away party


----------



## JWelch62

Tendering in Cabo - April 2019

\


----------



## 71 Truck

A balancing act


----------



## 71 Truck

Welcome to Key West


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Skyline - Fantasy.  London view


----------



## 71 Truck

Another balancing act at La Piazza bar, A straw, it's Disney magic


----------



## 71 Truck

Another beautiful day


----------



## Laundress

Wonder Cabanas


----------



## o&smom

Laundress said:


> Wonder Cabanas
> View attachment 527452


Memories!


----------



## 71 Truck

Not sure if I posted this one so here goes, Here comes the sun


----------



## 71 Truck

Coming from the Disney Fantasy who do we see hiding behind the Carnival Magic  
It's,It's , It's the Disney Magic


----------



## 71 Truck

Falmouth here we come


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Skyline - Fantasy.  London view


Close up detail of corner room (Star Wars characters)




And Mickey (one floor up)


----------



## o&smom

PrincessShmoo said:


> Skyline - Fantasy.  London view
> View attachment 527582
> 
> Close up detail of corner room (Darth Vader & Mickey)
> View attachment 527584


Love all the details!


----------



## 71 Truck

Is it snowing out side, I don't know ask the little Eskimo❄


----------



## 71 Truck

Someone left us candy again


----------



## 71 Truck

Oh no paperwork on the bed, you know what this means it's almost over


----------



## 71 Truck

It's been a rough day


----------



## ajo

71 Truck said:


> It's been a rough day
> View attachment 527632


We miss the arcade!


----------



## Laundress

The Wonder in LA


----------



## 71 Truck

ajo said:


> We miss the arcade!



I do to, however, they did replace it with ice cream


----------



## CaseyCruiser




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Fantasy Walt Disney Theater


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Fantasy atrium


----------



## tink too

auntlynne said:


> Captain Fabian.  CC deck party.  WBTA 2014.  Dottie?
> 
> View attachment 511273


I'm sure that's Donna - a DCL regular whom we've met a couple of times while cruising.  She was our table mate on our first ever cruise.


----------



## auntlynne

tink too said:


> I'm sure that's Donna - a DCL regular whom we've met a couple of times while cruising.  She was our table mate on our first ever cruise.



She was a fixture on cruises I took. Thanks for the name - my guess of Dottie was close to Donna.


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Laundress

_Wonder Concierge Lounge 
_


----------



## CaseyCruiser




----------



## ArielRae

Sailing into a storm going back to the NYC port.

The decks empty cause of the incoming storm.

Here was the goofy pool. It became a wave pool splashing high into the air. Watched the poor maintenance guys get soaked trying to get the pool covered.


----------



## Laundress

Gone but not forgotten


----------



## Bonnie1222

CaseyCruiser said:


> View attachment 530690


Quick Captain speed up.... we can almost catch the end and find the pot of gold!!!

That is an amazing shot!


----------



## CaseyCruiser

Bonnie1222 said:


> Quick Captain speed up.... we can almost catch the end and find the pot of gold!!!
> 
> That is an amazing shot!


Thank you so much for your kind words. There are always so many beautiful views when you are cruising the oceans. I miss it.


----------



## 71 Truck

This one goes back a few years.


----------



## 71 Truck

Welcome to Costa Maya


----------



## Laundress

Cabo


----------



## o&smom

Laundress said:


> Cabo
> View attachment 531690


Missed seeing this in March!


----------



## Vovin

Hoping someone is in Brest right about now, would be nice to see pictures of all 4 ships together.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Royal Court, Fantasy - ready for the next night


----------



## Vovin




----------



## Laundress

Wonder in the Mexican Riviera


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Vovin said:


> View attachment 532164


Could you identify this, please?


----------



## o&smom

PrincessShmoo said:


> Could you identify this, please?


Pretty sure it is all four ships currently in Brest, France


----------



## PrincessShmoo

o&smom said:


> Pretty sure it is all four ships currently in Brest, France


That's what I thought, also.  Just wanted to be sure.


----------



## AquaDame

Laundress said:


> Wonder in the Mexican Riviera
> View attachment 532189



How cute! We didn't see this when we sailed this itinerary... I wish they'd keep up the little touches.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Floor mosaic - Fantasy


----------



## Laundress




----------



## tink too




----------



## BK2014

From our 2014 Fantasy cruise.  We couldn't identify this one.  Can anyone help us out?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bedtime


----------



## tink too




----------



## Laundress

Miss this sign so much


----------



## o&smom

Laundress said:


> Miss this sign so much
> View attachment 533496


Me, too!!!  One of my favorite things from our first cruise!  It made me so happy to get back “home”!


----------



## tink too




----------



## tink too




----------



## Laundress




----------



## tink too




----------



## tink too




----------



## CaseyCruiser

Cobh Ireland


----------



## tink too




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Views off the verandah - Fantasy


----------



## Disneypeach

Scotland farewell to the Magic in 2019


----------



## Laundress




----------



## tink too




----------



## Laundress




----------



## 71 Truck

The pumpkin tree before it blooms


----------



## 71 Truck

The pumpkin tree after it blooms


----------



## 71 Truck

A last look out over the island as we are getting ready to leave. Till next time


----------



## Laundress




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Breakfast at Cabanas


----------



## 71 Truck

And away we go


----------



## 71 Truck

I like cheese


----------



## 71 Truck

Chocolate


----------



## 71 Truck

Some one  got two of them


----------



## tinkerone

tink too said:


> View attachment 534037


Oh, that's an old one!  I loved that view.  Was so sad when they got rid of it.  
Thanks for posting, it's a great memory.


----------



## DisneYE

71 Truck said:


> I like cheese
> View attachment 534674



Then you should try Palo on your next cruise - they have a whole table with all kinds of cheeses at brunch..
The best cheese outside of France.. 
I consider myself a cheese connoisseur and I've been to many European countries and srsly Palo's cheese is amazing.
Well, more than a connoisseur I'm a cheese gourmand...I LOVE cheese. Almost any cheese.


----------



## 71 Truck

DisneYE said:


> Then you should try Palo on your next cruise - they have a whole table with all kinds of cheeses at brunch..
> The best cheese outside of France..
> I consider myself a cheese connoisseur and I've been to many European countries and srsly Palo's cheese is amazing.
> Well, more than a connoisseur I'm a cheese gourmand...I LOVE cheese. Almost any cheese.




We have, you are right they have the best cheese.   We can't wait to go back.


----------



## tink too




----------



## Laundress




----------



## gatordoc

DisneYE said:


> Then you should try Palo on your next cruise - they have a whole table with all kinds of cheeses at brunch..
> The best cheese outside of France..
> I consider myself a cheese connoisseur and I've been to many European countries and srsly Palo's cheese is amazing.
> Well, more than a connoisseur I'm a cheese gourmand...I LOVE cheese. Almost any cheese.


Very good, no doubt. But the cheese course at Remy is next level - amazing quality and variety!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## tink too




----------



## PrincessShmoo

tink too said:


> View attachment 534930


Tink, what glacier?


----------



## Laundress

wonder


----------



## tink too

PrincessShmoo said:


> Tink, what glacier?



It was 2013 and we sailed into Tracy Arm Fjord so I believe it is Sawyer Glacier.  Hope I'm correct, my memory isn't as good as it used to be!


----------



## Lisa Lisa

Pirate night on the Fantasy, 2014.


----------



## ladyofthetramp

What I wouldn't give to be here right now...


----------



## Laundress




----------



## tink too




----------



## CaseyCruiser

tink too said:


> View attachment 535309


Great picture


----------



## tink too




----------



## tlprice

CaseyCruiser said:


> Cobh Ireland View attachment 534208


You won't ever see that one again.  They dock in Ringaskiddy now.  So sad.  Several of the locals told us that the main road has to be closed when the ship docks in Cobh and because of the time of day that Disney pulls in, it causes a lot of issues and people got really upset.  They blamed Disney, said some really bad things about Disney, so Disney decided to dock in Ringaskiddy (which is very industrial and a 30+ minute journey to Cobh).


----------



## CaseyCruiser

tlprice said:


> You won't ever see that one again.  They dock in Ringaskiddy now.  So sad.  Several of the locals told us that the main road has to be closed when the ship docks in Cobh and because of the time of day that Disney pulls in, it causes a lot of issues and people got really upset.  They blamed Disney, said some really bad things about Disney, so Disney decided to dock in Ringaskiddy (which is very industrial and a 30+ minute journey to Cobh).


I'm sorry and surprised to hear that. We were there in September 2018 and everyone there seemed thrilled to see the Disney Magic. People were lining the dock and streets to see us off. It was actually an amazing scene. I would love to go back.


----------



## JWelch62

Meet me at The Cadillac Lounge


----------



## CaseyCruiser

JWelch62 said:


> Meet me at The Cadillac Lounge
> 
> View attachment 536071


I love the Cadillac Lounge!


----------



## Disneypeach




----------



## SrisonS

Welcome to the Walt Disney Theatre by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## 71 Truck

Mickey are they Christmas ornaments. You know that this mean Christmas is soon


----------



## 71 Truck

Another Christmas tree,this mean Santa will be here soon


----------



## 71 Truck

Hay how do I get a drink around here


----------



## 71 Truck

Wait who is this lady again


----------



## CaseyCruiser




----------



## 71 Truck

Don't drop the rope we want to stay  Don,t worry they have already have one attached.


----------



## ladyofthetramp

A sunset at sea...  What I won't give to see that right now ❤


----------



## SrisonS

The Big and The Small of It by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## CaseyCruiser




----------



## Disneypeach

Stavanger Norway


----------



## SrisonS

A Gingerbread Fantasy by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

A Very Merry Mademoiselle by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## ladyofthetramp

The night before the cruise~ Cocoa Beach surf  ❤


----------



## 71 Truck

And we are on our way


----------



## 71 Truck

So you say you have been good this year, I will let him know


----------



## 71 Truck

So this is the front of the ship


----------



## 71 Truck

So that is the back of the ship


----------



## 71 Truck

A fun time was had by all


----------



## SrisonS

Walking With the Sunrise by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

The Nighttime Poolside Ambiance by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## 71 Truck

Paol Brunch  Oh how I miss thee


----------



## 71 Truck




----------



## 71 Truck

Cupid Mickey


----------



## 71 Truck

I see Cast Away Cay


----------



## ladyofthetramp

A girl can dream... Alaska.  I miss you  ❤


----------



## SrisonS

The Yacht Haven by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Disneypeach

White Cliffs of Dover from the Magic.


----------



## SrisonS

Fairy Godmother in Smalti by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## SrisonS

Approaching Mexico by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## o&smom

Laundress said:


> View attachment 553515


Love me a good funnel picture. Have to take at least one on every cruise.


----------



## Laundress

o&smom said:


> Love me a good funnel picture. Have to take at least on every cruise.



I know what you mean.   It’s simple but feels like home


----------



## AquaDame

Laundress said:


> I know what you mean.   It’s simple but feels like home



Instantly brings me back to those warm nights strolling the upper decks with few people around... love it.


----------



## SrisonS

&quot;Over That-a-way!!!&quot; by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Disneypeach

The Magic on its first visit to Cobh Ireland.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## ladyofthetramp




----------



## Laundress




----------



## CaseyCruiser

Cobh


----------



## Laundress

Boarding lunch on the Wonder


----------



## SrisonS

Royal Court Vanish Point by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## SrisonS

Matador Mosaic by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## mmouse37

SrisonS said:


> Matador Mosaic by Scott Smith, on Flickr



I'll match Scott's Matador with a Flamenco Dancer.....(just saw his Matador pic on Instagram)



MJ


----------



## Laundress




----------



## dlynn1017

Adult Pool Fantasy


----------



## dlynn1017




----------



## dlynn1017

Fantasy in Tortola


----------



## dlynn1017

Disney Fantasy Sail Away Party


----------



## dlynn1017

Disney Fantasy Late Night Movie


----------



## dlynn1017

View from Senses Spa Hot Tub


----------



## dlynn1017

Wine and Chocolate Tasting


----------



## o&smom

Laundress said:


> View attachment 555353


We had the lady in the background as our server at Palo!  Such great memories!


----------



## Hegemon

dlynn1017 said:


> Disney Fantasy Sail Away Party
> View attachment 555485


It's pictures like this that make me SO excited about getting on a ship after this pandemic is over!


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## SrisonS

mmouse37 said:


> I'll match Scott's Matador with a Flamenco Dancer.....(just saw his Matador pic on Instagram)
> 
> View attachment 554873
> 
> MJ



I wish I could've gotten a picture of that.... with a proper lookout of course.


----------



## SrisonS

The Peep Show by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Bonnie1222

dlynn1017 said:


> Wine and Chocolate Tasting
> View attachment 555490


That was by far the BEST tasting for a new experience.  I loved it.  Mixology is the only one that comes close.


----------



## Bonnie1222

SrisonS said:


> I wish I could've gotten a picture of that.... with a proper lookout of course.


Thankfully nobody took pictures of the ceilings


----------



## dlynn1017

Bonnie1222 said:


> That was by far the BEST tasting for a new experience.  I loved it.  Mixology is the only one that comes close.


We couldn't get into Mixology but we did the Mojito tasting too. That one is worth it too!


----------



## dlynn1017

Pirate Night at Cabanas on the Fantasy


----------



## dlynn1017

Cabanas mosaic on the Fantasy


----------



## dlynn1017

Cupcakes in Sweet on You on the Fantasy


----------



## dlynn1017

Why do my portrait photos all rotate? How can I fix this?

Mojito tasting on the Fantasy in Skyline


----------



## dlynn1017

Pirate Night in Cabanas on the Fantasy


----------



## dlynn1017

Coffee at Cove Cafe on the Fantasy


----------



## dlynn1017

Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy


----------



## o&smom

dlynn1017 said:


> Coffee at Cove Cafe on the Fantasy
> View attachment 555885


One of my happy places! Went every night after dinner on the last WBPC cruise.


----------



## ajo

dlynn1017 said:


> Why do my portrait photos all rotate? How can I fix this?
> 
> Mojito tasting on the Fantasy in Skyline
> View attachment 555883





PrincessShmoo said:


> MJ, there was an update (about a year or so ago ) that causes photos (especially ones taken on phones) to post sideways.
> 
> To fix it - just open the picture file and make a minor correction of some sort.  I usually just remove one row of pixels, then save the picture in the correct orientation and it'll post correctly.


----------



## SrisonS

Disney&#x27;s Human Element: Rescue by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Love Birds by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## o&smom

Laundress said:


> View attachment 556768


Ahhh!


----------



## SrisonS

Preparations by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

A welcoming spot


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Laundress said:


> A welcoming spot
> View attachment 557038



I wish I was sitting there right now...


----------



## SrisonS

Open Water by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

Palo Brunch would be wonderful today


----------



## Laundress




----------



## ajo




----------



## SrisonS

Entering Royal Court by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## 71 Truck

Cozumel Mexico ah how we miss you


----------



## 71 Truck

Hopefully fun times to be had again soon


----------



## brentm77

71 Truck said:


> Hopefully fun times to be had again soon
> View attachment 558486



Cozumel?


----------



## Laundress




----------



## 71 Truck

brentm77 said:


> Cozumel?



Yes. We were traveling on that cruise with good friends.  We had a great time and have been wanting to do it again.


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Docked at Tortola


----------



## Laundress




----------



## CaseyCruiser




----------



## Laundress

Miami terminal


----------



## SrisonS

Even if we don't have an excursion planned, I always make a point to debark at the destinations.... even only for unique photo ops.





The Fantasy, The Freedom, &amp; The Dream by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## auntlynne

SrisonS said:


> Even if we don't have an excursion planned, I always make a point to debark at the destinations.... even only for unique photo ops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fantasy, The Freedom, &amp; The Dream by Scott Smith, on Flickr



St Thomas USVI?


----------



## SrisonS

auntlynne said:


> St Thomas USVI?



Yep!!!!!!  And the walk to that spot isn't too bad.  Although it looks really far.


----------



## SrisonS

Bahamas Civil Ensign by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christophles

Christmas on the Dream in 2018


----------



## Laundress

Wonder 2014


----------



## christophles

Disney Dream September 2019


----------



## bigAWL

The Flying Dutchman (parked at Castaway Cay) - June 2008


----------



## Laundress




----------



## bigAWL

Toy Story Show on the Disney Wonder - July 2011 (Alaska Cruise)


----------



## SrisonS

Seeing Stars by Scott Smith, on Flickr

Most people may not realize that a lot of details on the ship are placed with purpose. 

For anyone that knows this hall well, the carpeting behind me looks like streamers; then transitions to the stars you see here.  The purpose here is to show the transition from the family atmosphere of Lounge D (the streamers), to the nightlife of Europa (the stars).

Europa
Disney Fantasy


----------



## bigAWL

Disney Wonder - June 2008


----------



## bigAWL

Mar 2013


----------



## christophles

Disney Dream September 2019


----------



## bigAWL

July 2009


----------



## 71 Truck

Hay where  is the rest of the submarine


----------



## 71 Truck

It's the big screen, Its the big screen


----------



## 71 Truck

Look it's Dory


----------



## 71 Truck

Boy that looks good, It was


----------



## 71 Truck

Never stand on the top deck when a thunder and lighting storm is coming, we should leave,we did


----------



## 71 Truck

Is that table 22,yes it is table 22,are you sure it is table 22, Yes, how do you know ,because it says so


----------



## 71 Truck

And like that they were gone


----------



## 71 Truck

Look who it is


----------



## 71 Truck

That's it there is nothing left to see


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Hegemon

OMG, @71Truck, I love the captions you included with each of your photos!


----------



## 71 Truck

Hegemon said:


> OMG, @71Truck, I love the captions you included with each of your photos!



Thank you.   

I always like to have a little fun with them. I also like trying to find some sort of smiley face or icon to go along with each picture. 
I, as many others here, can't wait to get back to sailing. I still have a lot of pictures from all the cruises we have take over the last twenty years however I could always use some new ones. 

We miss a lot of the friend on the islands and crew/cast members we have made over the years and I wish I had more photos of them.

Sunrise and sunset picture's are some of my favorite to take.
This is from our last Disney Christmas cruise back in November/ December 2019.  It is not very impressive compared to some of the  other picture's I have taken over the years but it is one of my favorites.   

Santa will be here soon


----------



## bigAWL

June 2008


----------



## SrisonS

Docked in Castaway Cay by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## ajo




----------



## bigAWL

Disney Magic - June 2010


----------



## o&smom

ajo said:


> View attachment 561646


What is this?!  I think I need one!


----------



## ajo

o&smom said:


> What is this?!  I think I need one!


IIRC, it is the Pink Cadillac.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## bigAWL

Disney Magic - Rockin' Bar D - June 2010


----------



## Laundress

Palo, Wonder


----------



## bigAWL

Disney Magic - June 2010


----------



## Tiguron

Wonder - Mar 12, 2020.


----------



## Laundress

Miss the little details of sailing


----------



## o&smom

Tiguron said:


> View attachment 562151
> 
> Wonder - Mar 12, 2020.


Yep, it was such a beautiful day with no rain at any point through the canal!


----------



## Laundress




----------



## christophles

Dream September 2019


----------



## Laundress




----------



## 71 Truck

WOW look at the size of that BBQ grill.  A, no it is not a BBQ grill


----------



## 71 Truck

Great now we are lost,quick get the map


----------



## 71 Truck

Watch out for pirates


----------



## 71 Truck

A little bit of Disney magic


----------



## 71 Truck

To cool for you


----------



## 71 Truck

I can almost  reach out and touch it✈


----------



## 71 Truck

The end of another beautiful day.


----------



## 71 Truck

Oh how I miss those sunsets


----------



## 71 Truck

Mine,Mine,Mine,Mine


----------



## christophles

I can smell the barbecue!


----------



## bigAWL

Disney Magic - June 2010


----------



## SrisonS

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!




O&#x27; Gills Pub by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## JWelch62

SrisonS said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O&#x27; Gills Pub by Scott Smith, on Flickr


Love your photos. Great composition!


----------



## bigAWL

Disney Dream - March 2013


----------



## bigAWL

Disney Magic - July 2015


----------



## SrisonS

JWelch62 said:


> Love your photos. Great composition!


Thanks!!!


----------



## SrisonS

Find Your Way Home by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## bigAWL

Mixology Class at Skyline - Disney Fantasy - Jan 2015


----------



## Disneypeach

The Magic going under the Verrazano Bridge in NYC.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## o&smom

Laundress said:


> View attachment 566492


I wonder when pirate night will be able to return?!?


----------



## Laundress

o&smom said:


> I wonder when pirate night will be able to return?!?


If it can be done Disney will find a way.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## SrisonS

Disney Zodiac by Scott Smith, on Flickr

One of the cooler overlooked details, is right above your head when in this area.  Surrounding the navigational star, there are Disney characters representing each sign of the zodiac.  For instance; Sebastian for Cancer, Simba for Leo, and Si and Am for Gemini.


----------



## SrisonS

St. Thomas




The Disney Fantasy in St. Thomas:  An Unlikely Siege by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Take a Seat at Satellite Falls, Disney Fantasy




Take a Seat at Satellite Falls by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## 71 Truck

All for me, ah I love mixology class


----------



## 71 Truck

It's Santa


----------



## 71 Truck

I am going to hide under here so I don't get wet.🌦


----------



## 71 Truck

Look at that sunrise


----------



## MickeySwirl




----------



## trinitys4




----------



## SrisonS

During the Fantasy's first trip ever to San Juan.  We had quite the experience that day...   got left behind by a tour bus... but luckily another bus from that company was on the same route.... BUT we had to get our stroller from the first bus!  Good times!!!




Defending San Juan by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Dee McGee

Disney Fantasy Stateroom #9012


----------



## Laundress

leaving Cabo


----------



## bbn1122

Castaway Cay January 2020. I love the last shot, with the Magic’s shadow reflected on the water.


----------



## SrisonS

I'm not one to frequent the late night spots on the ship (except for the after hours snack station); but I make it a point to explore the areas early in the day. The theming and details in these areas are definitely a must-see. The Tube not only has subway inspired walls and lounge areas; but the Union Jack on the ceiling is a really cool detail as well.




Disney Fantasy: The Tube by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## bbhart

*Captain Tom directs Disney Wonder, leaving Fincantieri Shipyard, summer 1999:*


*Disney Wonder leaving Fincantieri:


Here we are passing the Rock of Gibraltar, the Wonder en route from Venice to Southampton:


The Wonder receiving the royal treatment arriving in Southampton for christening:
*

--bh


----------



## Laundress

Roy suite entry on the Wonder


----------



## Trera

Laundress said:


> Roy suite entry on the Wonder
> View attachment 577310


My favorite suite we have stayed in.


----------



## Laundress

Trera said:


> My favorite suite we have stayed in.


It’s our favorite. But I have not seen it since it’s been reimagined.


----------



## SrisonS

It's hard to not be amazed when being near the other cruise ships in port.  No matter what, they are still quite the marvel.  You also start looking at every detail you can see to figure out how it differs from the ship you're on.

Disney Fantasy (left)
Cunard Queen Mary 2 (right)
Tortola




Wonderment by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## 71 Truck

Other than missing some of the crew we have made friends with over the years I really miss taking sun rise pictures. 

Here comes the Sun  


It's behind the cloud somewhere  



A beautiful morning in Tortola


----------



## SrisonS

Castaway Cay is an amazing destination.  But stopping there is also a good time to check out the Aquaduck on the ship, as there's virtually no wait.




Aboard The Ship In Castaway Cay by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## SrisonS

Gotta love watching the sun rise when on a cruise.  You can rest when you get home.  




Purple Haze by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress

Friends Tea Party on the Wonder


----------



## 71 Truck

SrisonS said:


> Gotta love watching the sun rise when on a cruise.  You can rest when you get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Haze by Scott Smith, on Flickr


Absolutely stunning picture. I love it.
Sunrise and sunset pictures are some of my favorite to take while on a cruise.


----------



## 71 Truck

I know it's not a DCL picture however, since its been 15 months since cruising halted I thought I would post this from this past Monday.
It was from the Cruise liner, California Grill


----------



## rere101399

It made an oddly fascinating picture, but this August 2019 sunset on the Fantasy was breathtaking in person.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## SrisonS

Found Him!!! by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress

Wonder Concierge Lounge


----------



## 71 Truck

Can you guess where I am


----------



## 71 Truck

Hay when does the movie start


----------



## 71 Truck

Snack time


----------



## 71 Truck

The picture says it all


----------



## 71 Truck

Come on it has been over an hour since I ate, I want to go swimming.


----------



## 71 Truck

What do you mean I have had to much soda today, just one more please


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

On display at the Meyer Werft in Paperburg, Germany.


----------



## ArielRae

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> On display at the Meyer Werft in Paperburg, Germany.
> 
> View attachment 583196
> Update: Trying to figure out how to post a photo... it keeps doing it sideways?!? Any tips on how to correct that?



Crop the photo a little and it will post correctly.


----------



## Clojel




----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

ArielRae said:


> Crop the photo a little and it will post correctly.


Thank you!


----------



## Laundress




----------



## SailorsWhyf

Leaving San Juan Puerto Rico on the Disney Fantasy in February 2020.

This has been my wallpaper on my work computer to get me through the DCL dry spell.


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Daydreaming today...


----------



## Laundress

Wonder


----------



## Laundress




----------



## SrisonS

Wishing for the day I can park my yacht alongside a cruise ship!!!!

Disney Fantasy
David Geffen Yacht
Yacht Haven Grande
St. Thomas, USVI 




Disney Fantasy vs. David Geffen Mega Yacht by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## aboveH20

Laundress said:


> View attachment 588249



I like your photo, but have to give credit to the sculptor, too. Pretty impressive.

Sigh . . . I’m so ready.


----------



## SrisonS

This was the very first time the Disney Fantasy make the trip to San Juan.  Couldn't not be on deck for this moment.

Disney Fantasy
San Juan, Puerto Rico





Disney Fantasy: Inaugural Call to San Juan by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## ArielRae

Passing the Disney Fantasy as we sail out of Port Canaveral.

They should sell these bed runners in the gift shop.


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## bobbiwoz

On the Dream!


----------



## SrisonS

Disney Fantasy
Cunard Queen Mary 2
Tortola
British Virgin Islands




The Fantasy and The Queen Mary 2 by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

ArielRae said:


> Passing the Disney Fantasy as we sail out of Port Canaveral.View attachment 608197
> 
> They should sell these bed runners in the gift shop.
> View attachment 608200




Check out seller: vault-collectibles on eBay.  He sells items from the ships (he has an agreement with Disney Cruise Line).  Better yet, he's setup in the Lakeland Antique Mall; so you can see all of the Disney items he sells.  One time, I bought one of the trunks they have in the rooms; the blue ones that sit in front of the couches (behind my daughter in the pic).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/203491016903?hash=item2f610280c7:g:S3YAAOSwJxpfGNs0




IMG_0355 by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Disney Fantasy details




Fish in the Lobby by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Carnival Freedom in St. Thomas




Carnival Freedom by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

The Golden Goodbye by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

... and yes, that is Haunted Mansion (the Eddie Murphy version) playing in the background




Scarily Relaxing by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## rhinodadz

The ULA Atlas V launch on Saturday Oct 16th. The Fantasy docked about 15 minutes after launch so this is a 2 frame composite.


----------



## christophles




----------



## SrisonS

rhinodadz said:


> The ULA Atlas V launch on Saturday Oct 16th. The Fantasy docked about 15 minutes after launch so this is a 2 frame composite.
> 
> View attachment 614058


 

Amazing job with this!!!!


----------



## SrisonS

Mexican Sunrise from aboard the Disney Fantasy




Sunrise Near Mexico by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## rescuetink

SrisonS said:


> Mexican Sunrise from aboard the Disney Fantasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise Near Mexico by Scott Smith, on Flickr



We get on next Saturday!!  I hope you had a great time!  Can't wait to see what this cruise will be like!!


----------



## Chernabog1940

*The White Cliffs of Dover* - from the _Magic_


----------



## lorimay

^^ This was our last departing port of our last cruise in Sept. 2019. Beautiful


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## SrisonS

Happy Trails by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Happy Halloween

*


----------



## SrisonS

Mickey&#x27;s Mouse-Querade Party by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Pinky3

Castaway Cay Sept 14, 2021


----------



## SrisonS

Disney&#x27;s Human Element:  GIMME THAT MEDAL!!!!! by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## 71 Truck

Oh how I miss those sunrise pictures


----------



## 71 Truck

I need a tasting class right now


----------



## 71 Truck

I want to build a Ginger Bread house!   Its a little crooked.


----------



## 71 Truck

Now that's a Ginger Bread house


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## bobbiwoz




----------



## bobbiwoz




----------



## Chernabog1940

Happy Birthday


----------



## christophles

Disney Dream - November 18th


----------



## SrisonS

A Classy Christmas by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

"Lighting" the Menorah in St. Thomas




Light the Menorah by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Art of the Theme by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Cruise Tip: save your rest for when you get home.  

While most people are in their rooms sleeping at this time; I'm taking advantage of all of the empty spaces on the ship.  It's hard to NOT get the shots you really want.  Heck; and if you want to get shots of the empty nightlife areas, visit them during the day!!!

Very Merrytime Cruise
Disney Fantasy




Lobby Late Nights by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## 71 Truck

SrisonS said:


> Cruise Tip: save your rest for when you get home.
> 
> While most people are in their rooms sleeping at this time; I'm taking advantage of all of the empty spaces on the ship.  It's hard to NOT get the shots you really want.  Heck; and if you want to get shots of the empty nightlife areas, visit them during the day!!!
> 
> Very Merrytime Cruise
> Disney Fantasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lobby Late Nights by Scott Smith, on Flickr



I am up every morning around 5:30 doing the same thing. You can get some great pictures not only of the ship with no people in them but you get great sun rise pictures. I especially like doing this during our Christmas cruises getting all the decoration from a distance with no one walking into the picture
I have been doing this for years. 
We once got a great picture of Miss Santa Clause being interviewed by the crew. It was very late at night. I guess Santa was still out delivering gifts.


----------



## 71 Truck

Can you tell us when Santa will be here.


----------



## 71 Truck

Look at that ginger bread house,It's huge.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sad to realize no animation like this on the Wish.


----------



## jkburns

Greetings. Does anyone have a recent photo of Princess Belle from the Fantasy? In the last three weeks or so. I'm asking for a friend. Thank you.


----------



## 71 Truck

Wow I can't believe it has been over two years(November/December2019) since our last Disney Cruise. Where has the time gone. I most miss the crew we have made friends with over they years but I also miss being able to get the pictures I love taking. 
Hope fully we will be back some time this year to meet up with old friends,make new friends and a whole new fresh set of pictures.


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Departing PC last Friday while enjoying the view at Meridian


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

This is what a Beaufort 8 (35 kt winds) looked like last Sunday at CC.  It was actually much worse in the water than the picture depicts


----------



## rhinodadz

On the 12/26 Fantasy sailing I thought I'd amuse myself with an "A to Z" photo safari. Link below, click on the pics for the description. Some are obvious, some less so....

Disney Fantasy A-Z


----------



## iloveeeyore




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## JETS70

From our 2/5/22 Fantasy cruise.




Steve


----------



## GlassAct

rhinodadz said:


> On the 12/26 Fantasy sailing I thought I'd amuse myself with an "A to Z" photo safari. Link below, click on the pics for the description. Some are obvious, some less so....
> 
> Disney Fantasy A-Z



Very clever! I couldn't guess a few but I'm going to see if my kids can get them


----------



## Bonnie1222

rhinodadz said:


> On the 12/26 Fantasy sailing I thought I'd amuse myself with an "A to Z" photo safari. Link below, click on the pics for the description. Some are obvious, some less so....
> 
> Disney Fantasy A-Z



Oh that is AWESOME!!!!  Great Job!


----------



## Laundress




----------



## DLmama




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## jkburns




----------



## FigmentSpark

DH did a screen shot of Port Canaveral.  At least I think that's what it was.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Chernabog1940

*"Ducky" Williams* giving talk on the _Dream_

Quote Reply


----------



## Laundress




----------



## 71 Truck

Laundress said:


> View attachment 651987



Spent a lot of time in the Cove Cafe on a cruise back in 2018.


----------



## Chernabog1940

Disney _*Dream*_


----------



## bigAWL




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jkburns




----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

A few new adds to the snorkeling lagoon at Castaway Cay


----------



## 71 Truck

Seeing all the pictures makes me a little sad today. My wife and I were supposed to be on the Fantasy today for a seven day cruise out of Port Canaveral.
Unfortunately we had to postpone it but hopefully we will be able to go at the end of the year   .
So with that said here is a few pictures from our last cruise back in winter of 2019.


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

A bunch of cruises and never saw this one before.  The bright dot in the middle of the picture is the SpaceX Falcon 9 Starlink 4-16 second stage booster burning.  I've (personally) launched a LOT of missiles in my life, but didn't expect to hear engine ignition while on deck 13 of the Disney Dream.  My wife was quicker to the camera than me, though.  Pretty cool


----------



## jkburns




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Wonder *from the deck of the _Dream_


----------



## 71 Truck

We were lucky enough to be in the Cayman Islands at the same time as the Magic one year.

This is what was outside our window when we opened up the curtains.


I got this picture while taking the tender into port.


----------



## CaseyCruiser

Nawiliwili


----------



## TinkLoverSam

my pic won't go right side up!


----------



## TinkLoverSam




----------



## CaseyCruiser

Wil Pearson at the Cadillac


----------



## readyplayer

Disney Wonder 2022 off of Coconut Island in Hilo,HI


----------



## brentm77

Disney Magic in Mykonos today. It has been an amazing cruise so far.


----------



## brentm77

Disney Magic at Santorini just now. It's a gorgeous day here!


----------



## brentm77

More from Mykonos.


----------



## CaseyCruiser

brentm77 said:


> View attachment 676150
> 
> More from Mykonos.


Amazing pictures


----------



## Laundress

Magic


----------



## serrem

The last time that DCL had 5 ships. . . .


----------



## dad of 3 addicted to DCL

Wish at Castaway Cay last weekend right before the 'horn battle'


----------



## Laundress

Cast Member Tesa    We were on the Magic last week. She was an amazing, belly laughing funny evening host.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress

Magic 6/2022


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Chernabog1940

Happy July 4th, all!!


----------



## Laundress




----------



## 71 Truck

ICE CREAM


----------



## 71 Truck

CANDY


----------



## Laundress

Mickey waffles at Sea


----------



## Laundress

Magic Mediterranean


----------



## Calantha

Alaska Sunset in early June from the Wonder


----------



## Laundress

Magic Rapunzel’s


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress

The Best Evenings


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## bobbiwoz

Thursday night, July 14,  from the Dream.  Atlantis shore excursions cancelled for Friday.  It was that kind of weather!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Saturday July 16.  Pipa filets a perfect Dover Sole for me in Palo!


----------



## 71 Truck

bobbiwoz said:


> View attachment 686228Thursday night, July 14,  from the Dream.  Atlantis shore excursions cancelled for Friday.  It was that kind of weather!



WOW that is a great picture.

Back in 2014 my wife and I were on the Fantasy. We were up on the top deck watching the storm way out to sea. At one point we heard what sounded like a faint sizzling sound. When my wife looked at my hair (I had long hair back then) some of the strands that were out side my pony tail were sticking up (and it was not from the wind because we were behind the glass wind screen it was static electricity) so she took a picture. This that picture. After we saw that we thought it was time to go inside.


----------



## bobbiwoz

@71 Truck glad you lived to tell the story!


----------



## 71 Truck

bobbiwoz said:


> @71 Truck glad you lived to tell the story!


Thank you.
It was one of those "OK it is time to leave" moments. There were other people around us that did the same thing when they saw my hair.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Disneygirlxo91




----------



## Laundress




----------



## 71 Truck

On Monday my wife and I booked our first Disney cruise since our 2019 Christmas cruise on the Fantasy. If all goes as planned, hopefully it will be on the Fantasy in 2023.


----------



## Laundress

*pirate night buffet: Magic 6/22
*


----------



## jtkboston

Grand Cayman, July 2022


----------



## jkburns




----------



## auntlynne

September 2021


----------



## auntlynne

Leaving Castaway Cay, April 2022


----------



## bobbiwoz

May 2018


----------



## mmouse37

Notice the additional screens on the Wish stage below the big screen.

MJ


----------



## Laundress

Pirate Night


----------



## serrem




----------



## Laundress




----------



## wendygator

Tortola May 2022


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## bcwife76

Alaska July 2022


----------



## Laundress

Wish Concierge sun deck
Complementary Slushy dole whip machine


----------



## Kathy K




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## SnappySerape




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Giraffe Lounge

Disney Magic, off the coast of Iceland 8/21 ~3am


----------



## Laundress

Little friends on Castaway Cay


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress

Magic


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## happycamper47

Posted in wrong thread...


----------



## Drfate102




----------



## Laundress




----------



## o&smom

Laundress said:


> View attachment 698942


One of my favorite spots!  Miss the upstairs.


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress




----------



## ladyofthetramp

This past week on the Dream


----------



## Laundress




----------



## ladyofthetramp

Pepe's door-complete with magnets


----------



## Laundress




----------



## Laundress

Magic in the Mediterranean


----------



## JayhawkCruiser




----------



## Laundress




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## o&smom

Laundress said:


> Magic in the Mediterranean
> View attachment 702312


Will be there next year!  Can’t wait!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We had to cancel our Merrytime cruise, and I am sad.


----------



## Laundress

Relaxing on the Wish


----------



## ladyofthetramp




----------



## Chernabog1940

To honor those who served in our Armed Forces


----------



## bobbiwoz

September 24, 2019


----------



## JETS70

Taken during a late night walk on the Disney Fantasy February 2022.


----------



## revdon64

Stingray adventure on CC January 2018


----------



## bobbiwoz




----------

